# knitting tea party 22 september '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 22 September '17

Surprise! Tis me at long last. And now my mind is blank. I do want to thank everyone for their cards, prayers and kind healing thoughts. They were and are appreciated. 
It is to be 91° today with 63% humidity. I don't think I will spend much time outside. Yesterday the humidity was really high and along with the temperature really made it hard for me to breathe. I was constantly losing my air. Thank goodness for my rescue inhaler. I also walked more than usual. But I am feeling good today so all is well.

Harvest Tomato and Butternut Squash Dal

prep time 10 minutes
cook time 30 minutes
total time 40 minutes
servings 6

Ingredients
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 inch fresh ginger, thinly sliced
2 cloves garlic, smashed
1 tablespoon yellow curry powder
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
3 1/2 cups water
2 tablespoons curry paste
1 cup red lentils
2 cups cubed butternut squash
1 1/2 cups cherry tomatoes
kosher salt
handful fresh cilantro, chopped
naan, rice, and pomegranate, for serving

Spiced Oil
1/4 cup coconut oil or sesame oil
1 inch piece fresh ginger, thinly sliced
1 teaspoon cumin seeds
1 teaspoon mustard seeds
crushed red pepper flakes

Instructions
1. Heat the olive oil in a large pot over medium heat. When the oil shimmers, add the ginger and garlic. Cook until fragrant, about 2 minutes. 
2. Stir in the curry powder and red pepper flakes and cook another minute. 
3. Slowly add the water. Add the curry paste, lentils, butternut, and 1 cup tomatoes. Season generously with salt. 
4. Bring the mix to a boil over high heat, then reduce the heat to low, cover and simmer 20-30 minutes, until the lentils are soft and the tomatoes have burst.
5. Meanwhile, make the spiced oil. Heat the coconut oil, ginger, cumin, mustard seeds, red pepper flakes, and the remaining 1/2 cup of tomatoes in a medium skillet over medium heat. Cook until the spices are fragrant and the tomatoes have burst, about 10 minutes. Season with salt. 
6. Remove the dal from the heat and stir in the cilantro. Taste and season with salt if needed. 
7. To serve, spoon the dal over bowls of rice. Top as desired with cilantro, oil, and pomegranates. Serve with Naan (www.halfbakedharvest.com/homemade-naan-step-step-photos/)on the side. Enjoy!

http ://www.halfbakedharvest.com/harvest-tomato-and-butternut-squash-dal/?utm_source=Half+Baked+Harvest+Blog+Updates&utm_campaign=962f3ea7de-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1d725c901c-962f3ea7de-39448691

BAKED CHICKEN TENDERS WITH CHILI YOGURT SAUCE

Juicy, crispy, delicious chicken tenders coated with a flavorful parmesan panko mixture and served with a zingy chili yogurt sauce.

Course Dinner
Cuisine American
Prep Time 10 minutes
Cook Time 20 minutes
Total Time 30 minutes
Servings 4 Servings
Calories 243 kcal
Author Katerina | Diethood

Ingredients

FOR THE CHICKEN TENDERS
1 pound chicken breast tenderloins (about 12 pieces)
2/3 cup plain nonfat yogurt
1-1/2 cups panko bread crumbs
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
1 teaspoon garlic salt
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
salt and pepper, to taste
olive oil cooking spray

FOR THE CHILI YOGURT SAUCE
1/2 cup plain nonfat yogurt
2 to 3 tablespoons sweet chili sauce
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley

Instructions

FOR THE CHICKEN TENDERS
1. Preheat oven to 400F.
2. Line a baking sheet with foil and set aside.
3. Put 2/3 cup yogurt in a bowl; set aside.
4. In a separate bowl, combine panko bread crumbs, parmesan cheese, garlic salt, parsley, salt and pepper; mix until thoroughly incorporated.
5. Dip chicken tenders in yogurt then toss in bread crumbs mixture, pressing to coat.
6. Place chicken tenders on previously prepared baking sheet.
7. Spray chicken tenders with cooking spray.
8. Bake for 15 to 18 minutes, or until cooked through and golden on top.

FOR THE CHILI YOGURT SAUCE
1. In the meantime, prepare the yogurt sauce by combining the yogurt, sweet chili sauce, garlic, and parsley in a bowl; whisk until well combined. 
2. Serve baked chicken tenders with chili yogurt sauce on the side.

WW SMART POINTS: 6

https://diethood.com/baked-chicken-tenders-chili-yogurt-sauce/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=BAKED+CHICKEN+TENDERS+WITH+CHILI+YOGURT+SAUCE+RECIPE&utm_campaign=20170914_m141435794_BAKED+CHICKEN+TENDERS+WITH+CHILI+YOGURT+SAUCE+RECIPE&utm_term=CLICK+HERE+TO+GET+THE+RECIPE

PERFECT SOUTHERN FRIED CHICKEN
Recipe by PanNan 
2hrs 35mins
Serves 4-6	
Ingredients
1 whole chicken, cut into 10 pieces (2 legs, 2 thighs, 2 wings, 4 breast)
4 cups water
3 teaspoons salt
1cup buttermilk
2 eggs
1 tablespoon Season-All salt 
1 cup flour
2 tablespoons cornmeal
2 teaspoons dried oregano
2 teaspoons Season-All salt
vegetable oil or shortening (for frying)

Directions
1. Soak chicken in water and salt at least 2 hours in the refrigerator.
2. Mix buttermilk, eggs and Season All and dip chicken pieces in this mixture.
3. Combine 1 cup flour, 2 tbsp corn meal, 2 tsp dried oregano, and 2 tsp Season All in a bag.
4. Drop two pieces of dipped chicken in the bag at one time.
5. Shake to coat.
6. Place on wire rack to rest.
7. (I place wax paper under the rack to catch any flour that falls off.) Heat a shallow layer of oil or shortening to 360 F in a jumbo chicken skillet (cast iron is great for this job) or an electric skillet.
8. Place the chicken in the pan, trying not to crowd the pieces.
9. Cover for the first five minutes.
10. Check the chicken.
11. When golden brown, turn.
12. Cover for the next five minutes.
13. Remove cover and cook uncovered, turning occasionally, as needed for a total of an additional 20 minutes or until cooked through.
14. Watch carefully, and don't allow it to get too dark.
15. If it's frying too fast, reduce heat slightly.

NOTE- the key is to cover in the beginning to start the cooking process inside the chicken, but to uncover during the last part of the cooking time to get the outside nice and crispy and golden brown.

http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/perfect-southern-fried-chicken-39618

Low Carb Rosemary Cheesecake

A creamy, rich, baked cheesecake, topped with another layer of 'fridge cheesecake'...
This Low Carb Rosemary Cheesecake is sugar-free and not overly sweet, with just a hint of earthy rosemary.

Prep Time 15 minutes
Cook Time 40 minutes
Total Time 55 minutes
Servings 12
Author Heidi Visser

Ingredients

Base
1.75 cups almond flour
.25 cup xylitol
2 tbsp. desiccated coconut {unsweetened}
.5 cup melted butter

Filling
600 g plain, full fat cream cheese at room temp
1.5 cups fresh cream
1 tsp vanilla essence
30 ml powdered xylitol
3 eggs
2 tbsp. finely chopped fresh rosemary

Topping
250 ml sour cream
100 ml double thick cream
1 tbsp. powdered xylitol
1 tbsp. finely chopped fresh rosemary

Instructions

Base
1. Heat the oven to 160C.
2. Line the bottom of an 8-10inch springform cake tin with baking paper.
3. Whisk all the ingredients together and press into the bottom of the lined tin.
4. Bake for 15 minutes until golden brown.

Filling
1. Mix the cream cheese and cream in a stand mixer until smooth. Add the xylitol and vanilla and mix well.
2. Whisk the eggs lightly with a fork before adding it into the cream cheese mix.
3. Mix gently until incorporated well. You don't want to over-mix it…
4. Pour the filling onto the base and bake at 170C for 40-45 minutes.
5. Once cooked, the centre should still be wobbly.
6. Allow to cool properly, then carefully loosen the sides and remove the tin. Place in the fridge to cool and set completely.

Topping
1. Mix the sour cream, cream and xylitol and rosemary.
2. Remove the sides of the cake pan and carefully slide the cake out.
3. Remove the bottom of the pan and transfer it to a cake plate or stand.
4. Spread the topping onto the cold cake and keep in the fridge.

Note: I didn't put any rosemary in the base, but it will definitely pack a bigger rosemary punch… However, I quite like the subtlety of this recipe as it is.

Note: Please read or at least look at this page to decide whether to use xylitol or not. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=xylitol&oq=xylitol&aqs=chrome..69i57.679j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

http://foodiegoesprimal.com/2017/09/07/low-carb-rosemary-cheesecake/

Sundried Tomato, Spinach, and Cheese Stuffed Chicken

Ingredients
Two large chicken breasts
3/4 cup Kraft Sun Dried Tomato Vinaigrette Dressing & Marinade
Note: (salt and pepper and olive oil would also work fine)
1/2 cup sundried tomatoes
1/2 cup roughly chopped spinach
1/2 cup feta cheese
1/2 cup mozzarella cheese

Directions
1. Marinate the chicken breasts in the dressing for a few hours (I actually skipped this step. I just dumped some on right before I cooked them because I was doing it last minute).
2. With a large sharp knife, carefully cut the chicken breasts like hot dog buns. Don't cut all the way through.
3. Open the chicken breasts up where you cut them and layer on the remaining ingredients. It's okay if you can't fit all of it in, you can just leave some out. Just squish in as much as you can. Stick a couple of toothpicks in near the opening to keep it all together.
4. Heat up a pan (I used a cast iron skillet) and sear the meat on both sides. 
5. You can lower the heat and continue cooking the meat on the stove until it's done OR if you're using a cast iron skillet, you can put the pan in the oven at about 375ºF. You could also just completely cook it in the oven on a baking sheet if you don't feel like searing it. Just make sure you cook it until the center reaches 165ºF on a thermometer

http://www.yammiesnoshery.com/2015/05/sun-dried-tomato-spinach-and-cheese.html#G1boxZYFtTlK0f0J.99

Several years ago when I was in Seattle I was visiting with my friends Tony and Patterson. We were going out for dinner later but Tony made us a lite tea a while before. Tony is the kind of person that can take five ingredients and make a seven course meal out of it. I can't remember the whole menu but I do recall that he baked the peach halves. I could not believe how much sweeter they were. It just magnified the taste. I think grilling them would be marvelous and the sauce in the following recipe I could eat by the spoonful.

Grilled Peaches and Pound Cake With Cider Vinegar Caramel Sauce Recipe

Author: Michael Harlan Turkell

Smoky and sweet grilled peaches, tender and toasted grilled pound cake, and even a sweet-tart caramel sauce spiked with cider vinegar that's whipped up on the grill. If this isn't the perfect summer dessert, we don't know what is.

Why It Works
Dipping the peach halves in sugar before grilling creates a thin caramel crust on each one.
Spiking the caramel with cider vinegar creates a sweet-sour sauce that perfectly balances out the sweet peaches and cake.
Pound cake can be purchased or made in advance, then grilled up beautifully right before serving.

Serves 4
ACTIVE TIME: 1 hour
TOTAL TIME: 1 hour

Ingredients
4 small to medium firm-but-ripe freestone peaches, halved and pits removed
1 cup sugar (7 ounces/200g), plus more for dipping peaches
1 cup apple cider vinegar (235ml)
4 tablespoons unsalted butter (60g), cut into 4 pieces
Kosher salt
4 (1 1/2 inch thick) slices homemade or store-bought pound cake
Whipped cream, for serving

Directions
1. Light one chimney full of charcoal. When all the charcoal is lit and covered with gray ash, pour out and spread the coals evenly over half of coal grate. Alternatively, set half the burners of a gas grill to high heat. Set cooking grate in place, cover grill and allow to preheat for 5 minutes. Clean and oil the grilling grate.
2. Spread an even layer of sugar on a small plate and dip the cut side of each peach half into it to coat lightly; top up sugar if needed. 
3. Set peaches, sugar side down, near but not directly over the coals (about medium to medium-high heat) and cook until the sugar coating has turned a deep caramel brown in spots, about 3 minutes; take care to make sure they don't burn. 
4. Flip the peaches and move them to the cooler side of the grill. Cook until peaches are softened throughout but still hold their shape, 5 to 10 minutes. Keep warm. (You can move the peaches closer to and farther from the fire as needed to ensure they cook through and then remain warm without overcooking.)
5. Set an oven-proof 10-inch stainless steel skillet over the hot side of the grill and add the 1 cup sugar to it. Shake to spread sugar in an even layer. Cook until the sugar has melted and formed an amber caramel. Takes about 10 minutes (timing can vary heavily depending on the grill's heat).
6. Carefully and slowly add the vinegar; the liquid will splatter and bubble a bit. 
Note: Try not to inhale the vapor from the boiling vinegar; it can be very potent. 
7. Cook, swirling gently from time to time, until the vinegar and caramel come together to form a uniform sauce; 
Note: it's best not to stir during this time, as the caramel can clump onto the stirring utensil. 
8. Continue cooking until the sauce coats the back of a spoon. 
9 Whisk in 1 piece of butter at a time, whisking constantly until each is fully incorporated before adding the next. 
10. Season with salt. Remove the caramel from the grill and let cool to room temperature.
11. Set pound cake slices over medium heat zone of the grill and cook until toasted, about 1 minute. Flip and repeat on other side. Be careful as the cake can burn quickly.
12. To assemble, place pound cake on plates. Top with grilled peach halves then pour a generous amount of caramel over the peaches. Top with a dollop of whipped cream and serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2017/09/grilling-with-vinegar-grilled-peaches-cider-vinegar-caramel-sauce.html

I've about shot my limit here. Hope you find a recipe to try. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 15th September, 2017 by Darowil*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-495434-1.html
Doesn't seem very much here - maybe I missed things!

The girl friend that *Poledra's* DS kicked out is back again. She is pulling her weight in all aspects so now to see where things go from here.

*Tami's* DGD Arianna started pre-school and despite not wanting to go enjoyed her first two days. Tami's friend Peggy who had bowel cancer has had hernia surgery done and is now critically ill - home on strong antibiotics for now.

*EJS* is physically and emotionally exhausted so struggling. Had the grandchildren over night recently as their parents needed to go for a family emergency. One DGD turned out to have strep throat.

*The Wren* needs surgery to blast his kidney stone and put in a temporary stent -needs to get the OK from his doctor to allow the surgery to go ahead (got the OK). Also saw the vascular surgeon - for review in another 3 months.

*Poledra* has had contact with David's DS who was adopted when she was 2 and David 3 - David rang her later and the first conversation went really well.

PHOTOS
1 - *Busyworkerbee* - Metal statue/River rapids/Tree canopy
1 - *Krestikrew* - SugarBare
2 - *Bonnie* - Snow in Hinton, Alberta/Western Village sculptures
3 - *Poledra* - Ceramic owl
3 - *Pacer* - Update on Matthew's drawing
4 - *Swedenme* - Tommy (a statue in Seaham)
6 - *Swedenme* - Santa bootie
7 - *Kate* - Harris
15 - *Swedenme* - Knitted rats (especially for Kaye Jo!)
23 - *Sugarsugar* - Baby items for hospital special care nursery
26 - *Tami* - Engines
26 - *Bonnie* - Cantaloupe
27 - *Swedenme* - Santa booties and hat
27 - *Kate* - Aran jacket for Caitlin
33 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Bonnie's DGS
34 - *Pacer* - Matthew's pottery
35 - *Gwen* - Knitted rat!
36 - *Fan* - Framed cross stitch
37 - *Tami* - DS carving/Restored truck/Arianna & bubbles
51 - *Bonnie* - Strange sock
51 - *Poledra* - Marla's foster dog
52 - *Cashmeregma* - Newfoundlands doing their rescue certification
55 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's drawing
61 - *Fan* - Fan & Stu in 1971
70 - *Poledra* - "In between" socks
70 - *Tami* - Front view of zippered baby sweater
74 - *Tami* - Back view of zippered baby sweater
78 - *Poledra* - Yarn from Seven Sisters Arts
83 - *Kate* - The girls / Firth of Clyde
84 - *Kate* - Very wet garden
89 - *Tami* - Zip going in to zippered baby sweater

CRAFTS
12 - *Gwen* - To soften acrylic yarn items
30 - *Bonnie* - Shawl patterns (link)
31 - *Sam* - Botanical yoke pullover pattern (link)
32 - *Sam* - Vintage bicycle socks pattern (link)
32 - *Gwen* - Knitted rats pattern (link)
35 - *Bonnie* - Outlander inspired knitting patterns (link)
86 - *Sam* - Baby cardigan pattern (link)

OTHERS
4 - *Poledra* - Teaching funnies (link)
10 - *Bonnie* - Alberta Rockies snow forecast (link)
12 - *Sassafras* - Dreamweaver's floor cleaner
50 - *Bonnie* - Northern lights (link)
52 - *Machriste* - Used books (link)
55 - *Cashmeregma* - Newfoundland dogs
69 - *Rookie* - Liberace in hot pants! (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot- so good to have you at the helm again, Sam!
Thanks to Kate and Margaret!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great to have you back at the helm Sam! Love the sound of those grilled peaches.

Edit - I see Julie and I are well up on our nautical references!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Sam; good to see you back at the head of the table!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great to have you back at the helm Sam! Love the sound of those grilled peaches.
> 
> Edit - I see Julie and I are well up on our nautical references!


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just marking my spot- so good to have you at the helm again, Sam!
> Thanks to Kate and Margaret!


\\

My feelings exactly. Glad to see you back on board, Sam, and hoping that they will fix your aneurysms sooner rather than later. Hoping also that the kidney stone can be disintegrated quickly. Thanks also to Margaret and Kate. 
A very cool day today, rain overnight and boy, did it ever clear our air up nicely. Had to wear a jacket today to go outside. Fall is really here. Hoping this means that Julie and Fan and Pacific friends are finally going to get some warming spring weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> \\
> 
> My feelings exactly. Glad to see you back on board, Sam, and hoping that they will fix your aneurysms sooner rather than later. Hoping also that the kidney stone can be disintegrated quickly. Thanks also to Margaret and Kate.
> A very cool day today, rain overnight and boy, did it ever clear our air up nicely. Had to wear a jacket today to go outside. Fall is really here. Hoping this means that Julie and Fan and Pacific friends are finally going to get some warming spring weather.


Good that the rain cleared your air!

Yes it is a nice sunny day today- hopefully lots will turn out to vote.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you voting for? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Good that the rain cleared your air!
> 
> Yes it is a nice sunny day today- hopefully lots will turn out to vote.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, wonderful to have you open again! Your "girls" did a super job, but I missed you.
Kate and Margaret, thank you for summaries.
Maya and I walked a mile. I do better using hiking poles. Easier on knees. Fed and petted horses. Then went to Home Depot to look at baseboard and got totally confused. I'm such a dork about home improvement. Then went to library and got At Home In the World by Thich Nhat Hahn. Cool!
Played dulcimer and puttered around house so looking forward to a cup of tea and my book.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey, Sam....

GREAT to see you back !! I haven't been around for various and sundry reasons, myself, not the least of which is cataract surgery, first in August, and then again earlier this month !! 

Great to see your recipes back !! I love them.

Stay well !!!

...gloria


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yayyyy Sam's back . Good to see you back at the head of the table and feeling good too . 
Can't believe how quick this week has gone well apart from Wednesday which seemed to drag on and on but over and gone now , have been helping youngest sort all his stuff out for going back to unni on Monday , he passed his extra maths exam so that will look good on his final results . Then we decided to sort his room out , he has way to many pairs of trainers and is saying he needs more, told him if he really wants to waste his money he can waste it on his mother ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam, great to have you back! Thank you and the summary ladies for a great start to a new week. 
I think that it's going to be a breakfast taco night, I'm feeling lazy so I'll cook the chicken tomorrow. 
Now to get caught up with you all and finish clue 4 on my socks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yayyyy Sam's back . Good to see you back at the head of the table and feeling good too .
> Can't believe how quick this week has gone well apart from Wednesday which seemed to drag on and on but over and gone now , have been helping youngest sort all his stuff out for going back to unni on Monday , he passed his extra maths exam so that will look good on his final results . Then we decided to sort his room out , he has way to many pairs of trainers and is saying he needs more, told him if he really wants to waste his money he can waste it on his mother ????


LOL!!!! If he wastes it on mom, it's not wasted. :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are you voting for? --- sam


The 3 yearly General Election for Parliament.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for those that want to crochet tiny booties for christmas decorations here you go. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-christmas-socks?omhide=true


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you gloria - hope your eyes are all back to 20/20 vision. hope now that those two surgeries are over that we see a bit more of you. what are you knitting.
--- sam



impatient knitter said:


> Hey, Sam....
> 
> GREAT to see you back !! I haven't been around for various and sundry reasons, myself, not the least of which is cataract surgery, first in August, and then again earlier this month !!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

amen to that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yayyyy Sam's back . Good to see you back at the head of the table and feeling good too .
> Can't believe how quick this week has gone well apart from Wednesday which seemed to drag on and on but over and gone now , have been helping youngest sort all his stuff out for going back to unni on Monday , he passed his extra maths exam so that will look good on his final results . Then we decided to sort his room out , he has way to many pairs of trainers and is saying he needs more, told him if he really wants to waste his money he can waste it on his mother ????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm here and ready to start a new week with all of you!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome back, Sam. You can tell we are glad to have you back, but your subs provided seamless fill-ins. Thanks everyone. Looking forward to trying the dal. I have a part bag of red lentils waiting to become something tasty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, great to see you are feeling well enough to be our host again. 
Ladies thanks for the summaries


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome back, Sam! It is good news that you are feeling better. Thank you ladies for the summaries! You do an awesome job. It makes it easy to go back and look for things we are interested in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Hey, Sam....
> 
> GREAT to see you back !! I haven't been around for various and sundry reasons, myself, not the least of which is cataract surgery, first in August, and then again earlier this month !!
> 
> ...


Welcome back! Wishing you well for your cataract surgery.

Sam, it's great to see you start us off again! We were all happy to do our share to help out, but we sure missed you. Thank you Kate and Margaret for the summary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!! If he wastes it on mom, it's not wasted. :sm04:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> for those that want to crochet tiny booties for christmas decorations here you go. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-christmas-socks?omhide=true


Cute!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So good to see you back and posting tempting recipe ideas, Sam. I've missed your wit and gentle presence. 
God bless you.

Ohio Joy :sm11: :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm at the Denver airport. As soon as DD arrives, we'll head to the rental car and then the airport. Looking forward to seeing family and going to nephew's wedding. TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, a lovely Saturday here, we went down to vote at 9am and there were lots of folk doing the same.
Then we went out to several places for clothing items for Stus upcoming trip across the ditch to Bathurst in Aussie. The big car racing weekend is on again.
Time has flown by and it’s nearly here again. I’m staying home this year, which will be a challenge as never been alone at night before.
Might be burning up the internet and you guys if I can’t sleep. I do have herbal remedies so might be ok.
Then we went to our favourite store for a whole fillet of steak, which Stu has cut into inch thick slices, and now it’s packed in freezer.
No guesses as to what’s for dinner tonight.
Sam those chicken recipes are very good, love the southern fried one especially, no serious spices so himself would like that.
So nice to have you back at the helm again Sam. 
Stu bought a light weight pair of black jeans, so need to get the machine out and take up the hems. At least he’s got this shopping done well ahead of time instead of the last minute.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm at the Denver airport. As soon as DD arrives, we'll head to the rental car and then the airport. Looking forward to seeing family abd going to nephew's wedding. TTYL


I know you will have a wonderful trip!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm at the Denver airport. As soon as DD arrives, we'll head to the rental car and then the airport. Looking forward to seeing family abd going to nephew's wedding. TTYL


Have fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, a lovely Saturday here, we went down to vote at 9am and there were lots of folk doing the same.
> Then we went out to several places for clothing items for Stus upcoming trip across the ditch to Bathurst in Aussie. The big car racing weekend is on again.
> Time has flown by and it's nearly here again. I'm staying home this year, which will be a challenge as never been alone at night before.
> Might be burning up the internet and you guys if I can't sleep. I do have herbal remedies so might be ok.
> ...


You will do fine alone at night. It is definitely different, but you can do it! I know you can. Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm at the Denver airport. As soon as DD arrives, we'll head to the rental car and then the airport. Looking forward to seeing family abd going to nephew's wedding. TTYL


Have a great trip.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You will do fine alone at night. It is definitely different, but you can do it! I know you can. Enjoy your dinner.


Thank you, yes I need to face my fear and go with the flow, one day I might be widowed who knows, and alone would be the normal thing.
I'm fine alone in daytime, but night scares me somewhat. We have good neighbours so will be fine. Positive thinking!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, yes I need to face my fear and go with the flow, one day I might be widowed who knows, and alone would be the normal thing.
> I'm fine alone in daytime, but night scares me somewhat. We have good neighbours so will be fine. Positive thinking!


I was on my own for so long, Christopher doesn't count, that I just got so used to sleeping alone, but I'd gotten pretty used to having David around at night, then he started driving truck and I had to get used to him being gone.
If all else fails, sleep over with Julie and Ringo? lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was on my own for so long, Christopher doesn't count, that I just got so used to sleeping alone, but I'd gotten pretty used to having David around at night, then he started driving truck and I had to get used to him being gone.
> If all else fails, sleep over with Julie and Ringo? lol


I just need to face it, and deal with my silly fears. It's only 4 days, and time flies! Will keep busy and all will be well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I just need to face it, and deal with my silly fears. It's only 4 days, and time flies! Will keep busy and all will be well.


It's not silly, it's not easy to be alone when you aren't used to it, even if it is only for a few days.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, have a wonderful trip.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, hope you can sleep while Stu is away. I think of being alone at times. Al will be 86 next week and I notice he naps more and gets short of breath more. I have Maya but if I were to live alone I'd check locks were safety locks, get an alert thing to wear and get dowels cut to fit windows so they couldn't be opened. In this day and age even in small isolated desert town there are druggies doing robberies.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, hope you can sleep while Stu is away. I think of being alone at times. Al will be 86 next week and I notice he naps more and gets short of breath more. I have Maya but if I were to live alone I'd check locks were safety locks, get an alert thing to wear and get dowels cut to fit windows so they couldn't be opened. In this day and age even in small isolated desert town there are druggies doing robberies.


We have good neighbours so can call on them if need to. Our house has good locks and is fully alarmed also. Stu will text me on his cellphone too, so it will be fine. 
I have some really good sleep herbal remedies which work well. I've used them before when can't sleep. 
Also have a native bush in the garden, called kawakawa, . It's leaves are good made into a tea, to relax and help with sleeping. 
I tried it awhile back and it works very well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> I just need to face it, and deal with my silly fears. It's only 4 days, and time flies! Will keep busy and all will be well.


You'll do fine. I'm sure there will also be some of us throughout the night for you to talk to! I tend to be a night owl!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yayyyy Sam's back . Good to see you back at the head of the table and feeling good too .
> Can't believe how quick this week has gone well apart from Wednesday which seemed to drag on and on but over and gone now , have been helping youngest sort all his stuff out for going back to unni on Monday , he passed his extra maths exam so that will look good on his final results . Then we decided to sort his room out , he has way to many pairs of trainers and is saying he needs more, told him if he really wants to waste his money he can waste it on his mother ????


Well done to youngest son on his extra exam.
So the last of the firsts is now past-that snuck past me in the summary! How is DH? I'm assuming you are now sleeping and he will have had a nights sleep by the time you read this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome back to your rightful spot at the table Sam (nearly said helm as well but decided better not. No idea whether it was becuase I read the others or it just seemed right)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome back to your rightful spot at the table Sam (nearly said helm as well but decided better not. No idea whether it was becuase I read the others or it just seemed right)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, yes I need to face my fear and go with the flow, one day I might be widowed who knows, and alone would be the normal thing.
> I'm fine alone in daytime, but night scares me somewhat. We have good neighbours so will be fine. Positive thinking!


I don't mind it at all (in fact rather like it!). But I was living alone when I met David and he has spent a lot of our married life with spells away from home. Somehow most of his jobs have involved travelling at times.
He is away for 7 nights currently- but Elizabeth will be joining me sometime soon.

But it isn't easy doing something like that for the first time (as you say one day you could well need to do so good to get used to it while you have some say in it.)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm at the Denver airport. As soon as DD arrives, we'll head to the rental car and then the airport. Looking forward to seeing family and going to nephew's wedding. TTYL


Hope you have a good time Jeanette


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, have to get up for guitar lessons in the morning and I'm getting a cold. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi all, a lovely Saturday here, we went down to vote at 9am and there were lots of folk doing the same.
> Then we went out to several places for clothing items for Stus upcoming trip across the ditch to Bathurst in Aussie. The big car racing weekend is on again.
> Time has flown by and it's nearly here again. I'm staying home this year, which will be a challenge as never been alone at night before.
> Might be burning up the internet and you guys if I can't sleep. I do have herbal remedies so might be ok.
> ...


No what you mean Fan I'm not keen on being alone at night , I used to be terrified but I'm a 100% better than that now , I'm not scared of break ins mine has more to do with my imagination , my BIL who was a captain on the oil tankers and was away for 4 months at a time had internal locks put on the doors in their house so if someone did break in they would only get into one room , so my sister used to lock her bed room door , i used to joke with her that my problem would be who was i locking in the bedroom with me ????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The Rangers are losing with only 2 outs left in the game. I think I'll head on to bed. I feel tired tonight and have no idea why!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> We have good neighbours so can call on them if need to. Our house has good locks and is fully alarmed also. Stu will text me on his cellphone too, so it will be fine.
> I have some really good sleep herbal remedies which work well. I've used them before when can't sleep.
> Also have a native bush in the garden, called kawakawa, . It's leaves are good made into a tea, to relax and help with sleeping.
> I tried it awhile back and it works very well.


I'm in need of your recipes for sleep potions. I think a few others would appreciate them also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well done to youngest son on his extra exam.
> So the last of the firsts is now past-that snuck past me in the summary! How is DH? I'm assuming you are now sleeping and he will have had a nights sleep by the time you read this.


Thank you margaret , husband is fine , still asleep as it's just after 5 am here wish I was as it's still really dark out now but no I'm wide awake per usual


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in need of your recipes for sleep potions. I think a few others would appreciate them also.


They aren't recipes as such, because I can buy already made ones in tablet form. But there's things like lavender oil on your feet, and chest area,
Also camomile tea, valerian if you get it. Another good one is to take a warm bath with Epsom salts in it, that's magnesium., with some lavender oil as well. Hot milk with a teaspoon of honey. I know some of you can't cope with lavender, but I find it very good for calming. Camomile tea bags in a warm bath are also good. Hope these ideas might be helpful to some of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you margaret , husband is fine , still asleep as it's just after 5 am here wish I was as it's still really dark out now but no I'm wide awake per usual


I woke up at 6.30 this morning, lay there thinking about whether to get up or not and it was 8.30! So that time I did get up. I'm fortunate in that when I have my sleepless nights I'm rarely tired the next day- so it just gives me extra knitting time. And often I achieve more during the might than the day for some reason so it doesn't normally bother me.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No what you mean Fan I'm not keen on being alone at night , I used to be terrified but I'm a 100% better than that now , I'm not scared of break ins mine has more to do with my imagination , my BIL who was a captain on the oil tankers and was away for 4 months at a time had internal locks put on the doors in their house so if someone did break in they would only get into one room , so my sister used to lock her bed room door , i used to joke with her that my problem would be who was i locking in the bedroom with me ????


Yes my imagination goes into overdrive too, as I'm naturally quite a nervous person, so using some sleep remedies should be helpful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great to see you back at the helm, Sam. Thank you for great recipes. I love the sound of the grilled peaches. Thank you also, ladies for the round ups. I am on retreat and have just been woken up with a cup of tea. Such luxury! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Great to have you back at the helm Sam! Love the sound of those grilled peaches.
> 
> Edit - I see Julie and I are well up on our nautical references!


Me too so I have just read. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm at the Denver airport. As soon as DD arrives, we'll head to the rental car and then the airport. Looking forward to seeing family and going to nephew's wedding. TTYL


Have fun


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, yes I need to face my fear and go with the flow, one day I might be widowed who knows, and alone would be the normal thing.
> I'm fine alone in daytime, but night scares me somewhat. We have good neighbours so will be fine. Positive thinking!


It does feel strange to be alone, when I'm alone I lock the door which is something that normally we don't do but I'm just a little nervous. 
I'm sure you will be fine, especially since you have neighbors near


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm at the Denver airport. As soon as DD arrives, we'll head to the rental car and then the airport. Looking forward to seeing family and going to nephew's wedding. TTYL


Have a lovely time!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, yes I need to face my fear and go with the flow, one day I might be widowed who knows, and alone would be the normal thing.
> I'm fine alone in daytime, but night scares me somewhat. We have good neighbours so will be fine. Positive thinking!


I've stayed alone a couple of times when DH is away and I don't like it either - nice to hear someone else is the same!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Wonderful to have you starting us off again Sam! And many thanks to our Summary ladies. :sm11: :sm11: 

Lovely warm day here today and changing back to cooler tomorrow for couple of days. I spent some time outside weeding and getting some vitamin D... no cardigan etc needed yay.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all from this sore and tired body.

Not sure how but landed on a fantastic site for last 6 days. Today's was the shortest at 8 hours but 2 days were 10 hour shifts, 2 9.5 hours and 1 a 9hour. 56 hours as the weather gets hotter. 56 hours on my feet with another 15hours, at least, on travel.

Mind you, site is between 2 sets of traffic lights about 100m apart, pedestrian control as we take out footpath so need pedestrians to go different way. My end is just over 25m from one set, and it is a busy 6 lane road, but still the idiots insist on jaywalking because they can't be bothered to walk a short distance. It is a cinema complex being built.

But I could have done without stupidly leaving my phone on the train yesterday. Fortunately, it was found and the finder contacted DM, who is listed as emergency contact picked it up after work today.

We had the first of our summer storm systems last night, but wish close thunder wasn't so loud. Will admit I do have problem with thunder. Have ever since I got woken by a thunder explosion, lightning hit a tree 200m from my bedroom. Had a car blow tire at worksite and it took time to stop shaking.

Will admit tomorrow will be spent with air con on tomorrow afternoon, and will change from long sleeve work shirt to cooler T-shirt for trip home after work shifts next week.

Best thing is, if I get another week at this site, I maybe able to get a car if some sort again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from this sore and tired body.
> 
> Not sure how but landed on a fantastic site for last 6 days. Today's was the shortest at 8 hours but 2 days were 10 hour shifts, 2 9.5 hours and 1 a 9hour. 56 hours as the weather gets hotter. 56 hours on my feet with another 15hours, at least, on travel.
> 
> ...


Yaay for getting a car Heather!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, yes I need to face my fear and go with the flow, one day I might be widowed who knows, and alone would be the normal thing.
> I'm fine alone in daytime, but night scares me somewhat. We have good neighbours so will be fine. Positive thinking!


It does take some getting used to but you will be fine. Stay positive and even leave a light on somewhere if it bothers you. :sm19:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from this sore and tired body.
> 
> Not sure how but landed on a fantastic site for last 6 days. Today's was the shortest at 8 hours but 2 days were 10 hour shifts, 2 9.5 hours and 1 a 9hour. 56 hours as the weather gets hotter. 56 hours on my feet with another 15hours, at least, on travel.ww
> 
> ...


So glad you got your phone back Heather and fingers crossed you can get more shifts and money to get a car


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from this sore and tired body.
> 
> Not sure how but landed on a fantastic site for last 6 days. Today's was the shortest at 8 hours but 2 days were 10 hour shifts, 2 9.5 hours and 1 a 9hour. 56 hours as the weather gets hotter. 56 hours on my feet with another 15hours, at least, on travel.
> 
> ...


That was a lot of hours to work, no wonder you are tired. Thank goodness your phone was handed in. Excellent that you hopefully are close to getting a car.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> KateB wrote:
> Great to have you back at the helm Sam! Love the sound of those grilled peaches.
> 
> Edit - I see Julie and I are well up on our nautical references!





> Normaedern wrote
> 
> Me too so I have just read.


I guess it is part of being an Island Nation- the sea is just part of our heritage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yaay for getting a car Heather!


Agreed! Well done Heather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from this sore and tired body.
> 
> Not sure how but landed on a fantastic site for last 6 days. Today's was the shortest at 8 hours but 2 days were 10 hour shifts, 2 9.5 hours and 1 a 9hour. 56 hours as the weather gets hotter. 56 hours on my feet with another 15hours, at least, on travel.
> 
> ...


Long days are a mixed blessing aren't they? Good money but exhausting. But at least getting you close to getting a car again- some non-reliance on public transport will be nice- and would cut down a lot on your travel times to work I would think (assume you would use the car sometimes when hard to get to on public transport).
Good you got your phone back-many people are honest but we tend to hear about those who aren't.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Up early; got up at 6:20 this morning. Have had breakfast and ready to start painting again. DH has said he will cut in around the ceiling...YAY!!! I will roll the walls. Don't remember if I mentioned it but I'm giving away my piano I inherited from my aunt about 15 years ago. DH & DD both play a little but never do and I feel it should be played so am gifting it to a friend of ours. It's old, has some sticking keys in the upper register but they are thrilled about getting it. It also turns out that they have a relative coming in a few days and they repair & tune pianos so they are hoping they will fix up the piano for them. Guess you can say when I purge I purge big. Friends will be by late afternoon to get it. No regrets; it's going to a wonderful home. 

Will check in later as time permits.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's not silly, it's not easy to be alone when you aren't used to it, even if it is only for a few days.


Exactly! I did it for years when DH worked midnight shift when the kids were little. Now he's been on day shift for 15 years I have a hard time when he pulls nights on a weekend. The kids aren't even here. And I is a big difference without the kids. But I know Fan can do it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night all, have to get up for guitar lessons in the morning and I'm getting a cold.
> Sweet dreams.


Honey and cinnamon! Have fun at your lesson.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from this sore and tired body.
> 
> Not sure how but landed on a fantastic site for last 6 days. Today's was the shortest at 8 hours but 2 days were 10 hour shifts, 2 9.5 hours and 1 a 9hour. 56 hours as the weather gets hotter. 56 hours on my feet with another 15hours, at least, on travel.
> 
> ...


It's good to hear from you. I'm glad you are getting a lot of hours, but sorry you have to travel so long back and forth. I'm with you on the thunder and lightning! Scared badly with them. Sorry the blowout scared you so much. Hope everyone was ok, as I know it's easy to loose control. Good you can get a car if you keep getting these hours. Stay as cool as you can.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Up early; got up at 6:20 this morning. Have had breakfast and ready to start painting again. DH has said he will cut in around the ceiling...YAY!!! I will roll the walls. Don't remember if I mentioned it but I'm giving away my piano I inherited from my aunt about 15 years ago. DH & DD both play a little but never do and I feel it should be played so am gifting it to a friend of ours. It's old, has some sticking keys in the upper register but they are thrilled about getting it. It also turns out that they have a relative coming in a few days and they repair & tune pianos so they are hoping they will fix up the piano for them. Guess you can say when I purge I purge big. Friends will be by late afternoon to get it. No regrets; it's going to a wonderful home.
> 
> Will check in later as time permits.


Sounds like your aunt's piano will have a great home. I'm glad B will do the cutting in around the ceiling for you so you aren't in the ladder as much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is part of being an Island Nation- the sea is just part of our heritage!


My initial thought was the same and I'm very landlocked. I wonder if it's generational? I don't think I'd hear my kids say it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, those are long hours, hope you can get a car soon.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome back, Cap'n Sam to the good Ship KP. You were missed and prayed about.
Blessings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No what you mean Fan I'm not keen on being alone at night , I used to be terrified but I'm a 100% better than that now , I'm not scared of break ins mine has more to do with my imagination , my BIL who was a captain on the oil tankers and was away for 4 months at a time had internal locks put on the doors in their house so if someone did break in they would only get into one room , so my sister used to lock her bed room door , i used to joke with her that my problem would be who was i locking in the bedroom with me ????





Swedenme said:


> i used to joke with her that my problem would be who was i locking in the bedroom with me ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, how great to see you at the helm. Your co-captains are wonderful but we miss you. Hope you made it through those hot humid days ok and are soon able to get everything taken care of so you feel better. 

Jeanette, hoping your trip is wonderful.

Fan, know what you mean about being alone at night. You do get through it but it is a different feeling. I used to have a big dog, but not now. The dog was sure security when DH was gone.

Julie and Fan, sure hope you are going to get some wonderful weather. We are getting our share of gorgeous weather now. I sure appreciate it. DH and I went to Hammondsport for dinner, a small village at the bottom of a lake. We sat on a bench looking out onto the lake and it was beautiful. Just before arriving at the town we went for a wine tasting at a vineyard high up in the hills, overlooking the lake and had some good white wines. Dinner at this tiny Italian restaurant was amazing and I bought a rabbit candleholder and candle from Denmark. I'll try and post pictures but right now I can't as they changed the size of the opening on the laptop I have so the cord doesn't work any more.

Swedenme, was thinking of you and your precious family. Hoping we get to send you & Kate some good weather soon instead of all the hurricanes that have been tearing up the East coast here and then heading over there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from this sore and tired body.
> 
> Not sure how but landed on a fantastic site for last 6 days. Today's was the shortest at 8 hours but 2 days were 10 hour shifts, 2 9.5 hours and 1 a 9hour. 56 hours as the weather gets hotter. 56 hours on my feet with another 15hours, at least, on travel.
> 
> ...


Hoping you can get your car. They are an expense but also such a convenience. Yay for getting your phone back! There are still lots of wonderful people in this world and so glad the finder of your phone was one of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My initial thought was the same and I'm very landlocked. I wonder if it's generational? I don't think I'd hear my kids say it.


I wonder?!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder?!


Are you talking about the term "marking my spot."?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, how great to see you at the helm. Your co-captains are wonderful but we miss you. Hope you made it through those hot humid days ok and are soon able to get everything taken care of so you feel better.
> 
> Jeanette, hoping your trip is wonderful.
> 
> ...


Do you have a new laptop? I don't quite follow?

Our weather is gradually improving, less rain but still a cloudy forecast.

Our clocks have gone forward so we are on summertime now.

Nice to get out to the Lake with DH!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Are you talking about the term "marking my spot."?


No- taking the 'Helm'!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Are you talking about the term "marking my spot."?


No she means nautical expressions like "back at the helm" and "back on board".


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have a new laptop? I don't quite follow?
> 
> Our weather is gradually improving, less rain but still a cloudy forecast.
> 
> ...


We don't change the clocks until 29th October. It's 3.17pm here - what time is it there now?

Edit - I checked my world clock app and it's 3.17*AM* for you Julie! You should be asleep! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We don't change the clocks until 29th October. It's 3.17pm here - what time is it there now?
> 
> Edit - I checked my world clock app and it's 3.17*AM* for you Julie! You should be asleep! :sm09:


I was- but I am rather disappointed in the Election result- Fan will be pleased.

But the one who holds the balance of power in all probability is threatening to drag things out for three weeks. Not good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was an interesting article. several more good ones follow it. --- sam

http://www.verywell.com/the-effects-of-pollution-on-copd-914743


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is stu going to do in bathhurst? what kind of cars are in a big car race? --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, a lovely Saturday here, we went down to vote at 9am and there were lots of folk doing the same.
> Then we went out to several places for clothing items for Stus upcoming trip across the ditch to Bathurst in Aussie. The big car racing weekend is on again.
> Time has flown by and it's nearly here again. I'm staying home this year, which will be a challenge as never been alone at night before.
> Might be burning up the internet and you guys if I can't sleep. I do have herbal remedies so might be ok.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sounds like a wonderful dinner and wonderful time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't be too hard on yourself fan - being along for the first time can be scary. there are night's i feel uneasy and wish there was someone else around for company. if all else fails - reach for the wine. lol --- sam



Fan said:


> I just need to face it, and deal with my silly fears. It's only 4 days, and time flies! Will keep busy and all will be well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing margaret - i always felt that once the first year was over i had reached a plateau. the missing and hurt were still there but somehow things were different - easier to handle maybe. at least for me there was always a change after the first year and i could say 'over a year ago'. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well done to youngest son on his extra exam.
> So the last of the firsts is now past-that snuck past me in the summary! How is DH? I'm assuming you are now sleeping and he will have had a nights sleep by the time you read this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jeanette - how is your trip going? are you having nice weather? when is the wedding? hope you are having a good time with family. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in need of your recipes for sleep potions. I think a few others would appreciate them also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of a retreat are you on? maybe you can tell us about it. heidi always gets me out of bed with a smoothie - indeed luxury. hope the rest of the retreat is great.
--- sam



Normaedern said:


> Great to see you back at the helm, Sam. Thank you for great recipes. I love the sound of the grilled peaches. Thank you also, ladies for the round ups. I am on retreat and have just been woken up with a cup of tea. Such luxury! :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good cathy - i'm afraid our 90° weather is about at an end. we may have a few more warm days but there is a definite coolness in the air. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Wonderful to have you starting us off again Sam! And many thanks to our Summary ladies. :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Lovely warm day here today and changing back to cooler tomorrow for couple of days. I spent some time outside weeding and getting some vitamin D... no cardigan etc needed yay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what you need to remember heather is when you hear the thunder the danger is over - of a lightening strike, etc. but loud ones close at hand can get the blood moving really quick. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from this sore and tired body.
> 
> Not sure how but landed on a fantastic site for last 6 days. Today's was the shortest at 8 hours but 2 days were 10 hour shifts, 2 9.5 hours and 1 a 9hour. 56 hours as the weather gets hotter. 56 hours on my feet with another 15hours, at least, on travel.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Are you talking about the term "marking my spot."?


Sam's being "back at the helm".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think our clocks 'fall back' the first weekend in November. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have a new laptop? I don't quite follow?
> 
> Our weather is gradually improving, less rain but still a cloudy forecast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from this sore and tired body.
> 
> Not sure how but landed on a fantastic site for last 6 days. Today's was the shortest at 8 hours but 2 days were 10 hour shifts, 2 9.5 hours and 1 a 9hour. 56 hours as the weather gets hotter. 56 hours on my feet with another 15hours, at least, on travel.
> 
> ...


Great you are getting some good shifts & the paycheque that goes with that.
Lucky an honest person found your phone & returned it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> think our clocks 'fall back' the first weekend in November. --- sam


We are lucky, time stays the same year round, Alberta is going to have a vote to do the same but can't decide if they want to stay the same time with us or be an hour behind all year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, how great to see you at the helm. Your co-captains are wonderful but we miss you. Hope you made it through those hot humid days ok and are soon able to get everything taken care of so you feel better.
> 
> Jeanette, hoping your trip is wonderful.
> 
> ...


Thank you Daralene , I'm over on the northeast of England not far from the coast so don't usually get get hit as much as the west side unless it's a really strong weather system , we have been having really nice weather here this last week made up for the rain we got last week , I'm just hoping it lasts a bit longer then the winter months won't feel as long


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> think our clocks 'fall back' the first weekend in November. --- sam


I know whoever does your calculation works to a very different timetable than ours!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is stu going to do in bathhurst? what kind of cars are in a big car race? --- sam


Hi Sam, Bathurst car race is on Sunday 8th October, and it's V8 Supercars racing over 1000 kilometres, using 2 drivers.
He's going with a friend on an organised tour, look on internet for DJR team Penske and you see what the cars are like. We have 2 NZ drivers competing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't be too hard on yourself fan - being along for the first time can be scary. there are night's i feel uneasy and wish there was someone else around for company. if all else fails - reach for the wine. lol --- sam


Thank you, I'll be ok I'm sure, if all else fails my herbal remedies will work I know. I'm not a wine drinker, but have been known to add a slosh of brandy to hot milk when sleep evades me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was a nifty idea. a great new way to make a birthday cake (actually they are cupcakes but they can be birthday cakes also). --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/soda-pop-cakes-recipes?omhide=true


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is over 600 miles - do they both drive or is one the navigator? is this done on a track or on the open road? see how much i know about car races. other than the indy500 i'm pretty dumb. that will be quite an adventure of Stu. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi Sam, Bathurst car race is on Sunday 8th October, and it's V8 Supercars racing over 1000 kilometres, using 2 drivers.
> He's going with a friend on an organised tour, look on internet for DJR team Penske and you see what the cars are like. We have 2 NZ drivers competing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

brandy works. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you, I'll be ok I'm sure, if all else fails my herbal remedies will work I know. I'm not a wine drinker, but have been known to add a slosh of brandy to hot milk when sleep evades me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I woke up at 6.30 this morning, lay there thinking about whether to get up or not and it was 8.30! So that time I did get up. I'm fortunate in that when I have my sleepless nights I'm rarely tired the next day- so it just gives me extra knitting time. And often I achieve more during the might than the day for some reason so it doesn't normally bother me.


You don't get interruptions at night that you get during the day, I get a lot more done then too, but I never have sleepless nights, I used to stay up all night in Texas, when David would have to work a night shift doing inventory every once in a while, just because I enjoy the night so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from this sore and tired body.
> 
> Not sure how but landed on a fantastic site for last 6 days. Today's was the shortest at 8 hours but 2 days were 10 hour shifts, 2 9.5 hours and 1 a 9hour. 56 hours as the weather gets hotter. 56 hours on my feet with another 15hours, at least, on travel.
> 
> ...


Great news that you've had a great sight for several days in a row with a possibility of more, and the possibility of a car is also great. 
Fabulous that someone turned in your phone, that could have been very costly.

When we were at the DMV (Division of Motor Vehicles) they said that everyone should have ICE and then the name of emergency contact, (in case of emergency), that that's what the police look for if there is need to find an emergency contact.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Up early; got up at 6:20 this morning. Have had breakfast and ready to start painting again. DH has said he will cut in around the ceiling...YAY!!! I will roll the walls. Don't remember if I mentioned it but I'm giving away my piano I inherited from my aunt about 15 years ago. DH & DD both play a little but never do and I feel it should be played so am gifting it to a friend of ours. It's old, has some sticking keys in the upper register but they are thrilled about getting it. It also turns out that they have a relative coming in a few days and they repair & tune pianos so they are hoping they will fix up the piano for them. Guess you can say when I purge I purge big. Friends will be by late afternoon to get it. No regrets; it's going to a wonderful home.
> 
> Will check in later as time permits.


Things are moving along great for your clearing out and cleaning up. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Honey and cinnamon! Have fun at your lesson.


Yes, I haven't had the cinnamon with honey yet, been drinking a ton of hot tea with lemon and honey. 
Guitar was fun, he gave me a complete on Hotel California, so it will be a new song in two weeks when I go for the next lesson. Marla is doing Toes in the Sand(Zac Brown Band) on Mandolin next week, she did it on guitar this week, I did that one about a year and a half or more ago.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is over 600 miles - do they both drive or is one the navigator? is this done on a track or on the open road? see how much i know about car races. other than the indy500 i'm pretty dumb. that will be quite an adventure of Stu. --- sam


It's on a track, and one is navigator. Stu is just a spectator and this will be the third time he's been to it. 
It's definitely not my idea of a good time, that's why I stay well out of it. The noise, the smell of gasoline, the heat no thanks. But he loves it so it's good that he gets to enjoy these things. There are business deals to be done too, he knows a few guys needing engineering work done etc.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good to see you back. Take it easy. Chores wait for you. ????
Karena


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam, just looked up the race track, it’s called Mt Panorama and is a mountain circuit track. It’s situated in Bathurst NSW Australia.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would like to ride in the back seat. --- sam



Fan said:


> Sam, just looked up the race track, it's called Mt Panorama and is a mountain circuit track. It's situated in Bathurst NSW Australia.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was just looking at the race track. those are some doozy corners they have to make. maybe i don't want to ride along. lol --- sam



Fan said:


> Sam, just looked up the race track, it's called Mt Panorama and is a mountain circuit track. It's situated in Bathurst NSW Australia.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I haven't had the cinnamon with honey yet, been drinking a ton of hot tea with lemon and honey.
> Guitar was fun, he gave me a complete on Hotel California, so it will be a new song in two weeks when I go for the next lesson. Marla is doing Toes in the Sand(Zac Brown Band) on Mandolin next week, she did it on guitar this week, I did that one about a year and a half or more ago.


Zack Brown band has some great music & I love the Eagles too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was a nifty idea. a great new way to make a birthday cake (actually they are cupcakes but they can be birthday cakes also). --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/soda-pop-cakes-recipes?omhide=true


The Whoot has lots of great articles


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all. Been falling behind the last few weeks, not done last week but have read the summary in this week's Tea Party, so if I don't make it back I have a general idea what's happening.
Good to see you back Sam, but also thanks to the ladies for filling in for the past weeks. Thanks to the summary ladies as well.
Matthew's drawing and pottery are lovely.
Kaitlyn is adorable in her sweater Kate; both Kaitlyn and Arriana are growing up too fast.
Glad things are going well with your job, Heather, and that your phone was returned.
The rats are cute, might have to make some for my dds' cats for Christmas - with catnip of course.
Had much more to comment on but CRAFT has hit.
Hugs to all and prayers for those in need!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was just looking at the race track. those are some doozy corners they have to make. maybe i don't want to ride along. lol --- sam


Yes there are, and another reason why I wouldn't want to be there when they have horrible crashes. 
Stu gets into race mode sometimes when we go for long trips and it scares me to bits. I remind him ''sternly" that he's not at the track when he does that, at least it's not often he does it when I'm in the car.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't like going fast in a car unless i am at the wheel. --- sam



Fan said:


> Yes there are, and another reason why I wouldn't want to be there when they have horrible crashes.
> Stu gets into race mode sometimes when we go for long trips and it scares me to bits. I remind him ''sternly" that he's not at the track when he does that, at least it's not often he does it when I'm in the car.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Long days are a mixed blessing aren't they? Good money but exhausting. But at least getting you close to getting a car again- some non-reliance on public transport will be nice- and would cut down a lot on your travel times to work I would think (assume you would use the car sometimes when hard to get to on public transport).
> Good you got your phone back-many people are honest but we tend to hear about those who aren't.


Would still use public transport for city jobs as parking costs ridiculous and restrictive. Plus some shifts start before trains run.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't like going fast in a car unless i am at the wheel. --- sam


Exactly! I like to be in control too. I think we who drive, like to be in the drivers seat!!????????


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Totally agree
Karena


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

On page 9 marking my spot. Haven't been on much since Friday. I had an eye injection so have been putting drops in every 2 hours. Tomorrow is my last day for that. Have to go back to the specialist in a month to see how well the injection has taken. I'm watching the Invictus Games opening ceremony and have shed a few tears and I know that's not good. Back later to catch up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I have a free app called ICEcard on my cell. Love it. Has contacts, meds, diseases, allergies very helpful when I'm filling out forms too.

Had a wonderful day. Jane and I drove to Lone Pine and had lunch with my friend Kathleen. On the way there we went through Alabama Hills at base of Mt. Whitney. Lovely clear day will download pix later. On way home we drove on Owens Lake lakebed which I had never done before. Saw a hawk, avocets, coot, plover, killdeer, shovelers and ravens. It felt so so wonderful to be exploring again. So grateful Jane asked me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tired tonight but a good tired. I got the walls finished today and DH said he'd do the trim; he will finish them tomorrow. Hopefully, will start on the floors (living room & dining room) on Monday. DH doesn't think he has any work (paid work that is) for a couple of days so hopefully, we will get the floors done this week too. Crossing my fingers. The piano is gone and the friends are thrilled with it. They also took the surround sound system. I am thrilled to have both gone and more space in the living room. Good home for both items. 

Fixed calves liver with onions and bell pepper tonight. I saute the onions & peppers first, remove them from the pan and lightly brown the liver. Then, return the onions & peppers to the pan, pour in a fair amount of apple cider vinegar, garlic powder (couldn't find my whole garlic) and pepper; reduce the heat to love and slow simmer for about 20 minutes. The meat ends up really tasty; no strong liver flavor and very tender. My oldest DD used to ask me at least once a week to make it when she was in elementary school but in 7th grade science she learned what the function of the liver was and even though she loved it she refused to eat it ever again. Funny kid. DH really enjoyed it. I don't fix it much at all but really had a craving for it the past few days. Also fixed sweet potatoes and brussel spouts. Another thing I've been craving lately is celery; just raw celery. It just tastes so refreshing and love the crunchy texture. I don't usually have many cravings but have lately. Thank goodness it has been healthy foods!

It's a little after 9 pm and I'm heading to bed very shortly. Keeping all in prayer, especially those traveling and unhealthy. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Zack Brown band has some great music & I love the Eagles too


Agreed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I have a free app called ICEcard on my cell. Love it. Has contacts, meds, diseases, allergies very helpful when I'm filling out forms too.
> 
> Had a wonderful day. Jane and I drove to Lone Pine and had lunch with my friend Kathleen. On the way there we went through Alabama Hills at base of Mt. Whitney. Lovely clear day will download pix later. On way home we drove on Owens Lake lakebed which I had never done before. Saw a hawk, avocets, coot, plover, killdeer, shovelers and ravens. It felt so so wonderful to be exploring again. So grateful Jane asked me.


I'll have to look into that app.

Sounds like a wonderful day, so glad that you are able to get out and about and have fun with your friends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tired tonight but a good tired. I got the walls finished today and DH said he'd do the trim; he will finish them tomorrow. Hopefully, will start on the floors (living room & dining room) on Monday. DH doesn't think he has any work (paid work that is) for a couple of days so hopefully, we will get the floors done this week too. Crossing my fingers. The piano is gone and the friends are thrilled with it. They also took the surround sound system. I am thrilled to have both gone and more space in the living room. Good home for both items.
> 
> Fixed calves liver with onions and bell pepper tonight. I saute the onions & peppers first, remove them from the pan and lightly brown the liver. Then, return the onions & peppers to the pan, pour in a fair amount of apple cider vinegar, garlic powder (couldn't find my whole garlic) and pepper; reduce the heat to love and slow simmer for about 20 minutes. The meat ends up really tasty; no strong liver flavor and very tender. My oldest DD used to ask me at least once a week to make it when she was in elementary school but in 7th grade science she learned what the function of the liver was and even though she loved it she refused to eat it ever again. Funny kid. DH really enjoyed it. I don't fix it much at all but really had a craving for it the past few days. Also fixed sweet potatoes and brussel spouts. Another thing I've been craving lately is celery; just raw celery. It just tastes so refreshing and love the crunchy texture. I don't usually have many cravings but have lately. Thank goodness it has been healthy foods!
> 
> It's a little after 9 pm and I'm heading to bed very shortly. Keeping all in prayer, especially those traveling and unhealthy. {{{hugs}}}


Great that you are getting things the way you want them.

I made chicken and dumplings tonight for dinner, it tastes so good since it's getting chilly here for a couple days. 
Mom used to make liver and onions and I never minded it, but I haven't attempted it, might try your recipe though, the apple cider vinegar would be a great tenderizer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds good cathy - i'm afraid our 90° weather is about at an end. we may have a few more warm days but there is a definite coolness in the air. --- sam


I'm afraid you are right, Sam. We are to have 88F tomorrow, 87F on Monday, 87F Tuesday, 81F Wednesday, and then a big drop to 67F Thursday, 62 on Friday and Saturday. In the 40's at night once the temps drop.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I haven't had the cinnamon with honey yet, been drinking a ton of hot tea with lemon and honey.
> Guitar was fun, he gave me a complete on Hotel California, so it will be a new song in two weeks when I go for the next lesson. Marla is doing Toes in the Sand(Zac Brown Band) on Mandolin next week, she did it on guitar this week, I did that one about a year and a half or more ago.


Both great songs!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I have a free app called ICEcard on my cell. Love it. Has contacts, meds, diseases, allergies very helpful when I'm filling out forms too.
> 
> Had a wonderful day. Jane and I drove to Lone Pine and had lunch with my friend Kathleen. On the way there we went through Alabama Hills at base of Mt. Whitney. Lovely clear day will download pix later. On way home we drove on Owens Lake lakebed which I had never done before. Saw a hawk, avocets, coot, plover, killdeer, shovelers and ravens. It felt so so wonderful to be exploring again. So grateful Jane asked me.


I carry a paper in my wallet with all my information on it. I also have a list in my phone, but not an app. DH and I each have ICE with each other's names in our phones. Thinking about adding DD as ICE2. Thanks for the reminder. I need to update my meds on my list, as some have been changed.

It sounds like you had a wonderful day. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> On page 9 marking my spot. Haven't been on much since Friday. I had an eye injection so have been putting drops in every 2 hours. Tomorrow is my last day for that. Have to go back to the specialist in a month to see how well the injection has taken. I'm watching the Invictus Games opening ceremony and have shed a few tears and I know that's not good. Back later to catch up.


Hope your eyes get better quickly, nothing so irritating as sore eyes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tired tonight but a good tired. I got the walls finished today and DH said he'd do the trim; he will finish them tomorrow. Hopefully, will start on the floors (living room & dining room) on Monday. DH doesn't think he has any work (paid work that is) for a couple of days so hopefully, we will get the floors done this week too. Crossing my fingers. The piano is gone and the friends are thrilled with it. They also took the surround sound system. I am thrilled to have both gone and more space in the living room. Good home for both items.
> 
> Fixed calves liver with onions and bell pepper tonight. I saute the onions & peppers first, remove them from the pan and lightly brown the liver. Then, return the onions & peppers to the pan, pour in a fair amount of apple cider vinegar, garlic powder (couldn't find my whole garlic) and pepper; reduce the heat to love and slow simmer for about 20 minutes. The meat ends up really tasty; no strong liver flavor and very tender. My oldest DD used to ask me at least once a week to make it when she was in elementary school but in 7th grade science she learned what the function of the liver was and even though she loved it she refused to eat it ever again. Funny kid. DH really enjoyed it. I don't fix it much at all but really had a craving for it the past few days. Also fixed sweet potatoes and brussel spouts. Another thing I've been craving lately is celery; just raw celery. It just tastes so refreshing and love the crunchy texture. I don't usually have many cravings but have lately. Thank goodness it has been healthy foods!
> 
> It's a little after 9 pm and I'm heading to bed very shortly. Keeping all in prayer, especially those traveling and unhealthy. {{{hugs}}}


You are really getting lots done. Are you painting the floors or just sanding & refinishing? 
Too bad you aren't close by, I have lots of celery in the garden, both regular & cutting celery, better get that done tomorrow, I just wash, chop & freeze, it's good for cooking. 
My DH loves liver, he likes deer best but Moose, elk & beef too. I used to eat it but since being pregnant I've not been able to eat it again, it gives me such indigestion I feel like I'm going to die, really strange it's never gone away.. so I cook something else for he when I cook it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had company this morning & this afternoon I canned tomatoes, 16 pints. I picked a big bowl of broccoli & some strawberries too. It's supposed to warm up next week so I expect to get more of them.
Tonight I went to the first Routes concert of the season, it was blues music, OK but not my fav.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Normaedern said:


> Great to see you back at the helm, Sam. Thank you for great recipes. I love the sound of the grilled peaches. Thank you also, ladies for the round ups. I am on retreat and have just been woken up with a cup of tea. Such luxury! :sm24:


????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tired tonight but a good tired. I got the walls finished today and DH said he'd do the trim; he will finish them tomorrow. Hopefully, will start on the floors (living room & dining room) on Monday. DH doesn't think he has any work (paid work that is) for a couple of days so hopefully, we will get the floors done this week too. Crossing my fingers. The piano is gone and the friends are thrilled with it. They also took the surround sound system. I am thrilled to have both gone and more space in the living room. Good home for both items.
> 
> Fixed calves liver with onions and bell pepper tonight. I saute the onions & peppers first, remove them from the pan and lightly brown the liver. Then, return the onions & peppers to the pan, pour in a fair amount of apple cider vinegar, garlic powder (couldn't find my whole garlic) and pepper; reduce the heat to love and slow simmer for about 20 minutes. The meat ends up really tasty; no strong liver flavor and very tender. My oldest DD used to ask me at least once a week to make it when she was in elementary school but in 7th grade science she learned what the function of the liver was and even though she loved it she refused to eat it ever again. Funny kid. DH really enjoyed it. I don't fix it much at all but really had a craving for it the past few days. Also fixed sweet potatoes and brussel spouts. Another thing I've been craving lately is celery; just raw celery. It just tastes so refreshing and love the crunchy texture. I don't usually have many cravings but have lately. Thank goodness it has been healthy foods!
> 
> It's a little after 9 pm and I'm heading to bed very shortly. Keeping all in prayer, especially those traveling and unhealthy. {{{hugs}}}


My husband would have loved your meal, he loves liver and onions , and celery , I really dislike both , MIL used to try and feed me liver and onions when I was pregnant saying it was good for me as I was anemic, husband used to eat his and mine


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> On page 9 marking my spot. Haven't been on much since Friday. I had an eye injection so have been putting drops in every 2 hours. Tomorrow is my last day for that. Have to go back to the specialist in a month to see how well the injection has taken. I'm watching the Invictus Games opening ceremony and have shed a few tears and I know that's not good. Back later to catch up.


Hope the injections have been doing their job Liz


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband would have loved your meal, he loves liver and onions , and celery , I really dislike both , MIL used to try and feed me liver and onions when I was pregnant saying it was good for me as I was anemic, husband used to eat his and mine


I'm with you. Hate the texture of anything like that. Fortunately Mum also hated the texture so never tried to feed it to us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> I have a free app called ICEcard on my cell. Love it. Has contacts, meds, diseases, allergies very helpful when I'm filling out forms too.
> 
> Had a wonderful day. Jane and I drove to Lone Pine and had lunch with my friend Kathleen. On the way there we went through Alabama Hills at base of Mt. Whitney. Lovely clear day will download pix later. On way home we drove on Owens Lake lakebed which I had never done before. Saw a hawk, avocets, coot, plover, killdeer, shovelers and ravens. It felt so so wonderful to be exploring again. So grateful Jane asked me.


Sounds like you had a perfect day Joy , look forward to seeing pictures


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam doesn't look like the baby will arrive Sunday as it is almost 4pm. Saw them an hour ago when they dropped off a few days of clothes etc for Elizabeth and no sign of it coming then. So looks like they will drop E off to child care and then head to the hospital. And E will be picked up by me. Depending on when baby comes may take her in tomorrow or Brett might get her Tuesday morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just remembered when i saw Margaret post that today is your birthday Sam 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????????????????????
Hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sam doesn't look like the baby will arrive Sunday as it is almost 4pm. Saw them an hour ago when they dropped off a few days of clothes etc for Elizabeth and no sign of it coming then. So looks like they will drop E off to child care and then head to the hospital. And E will be picked up by me. Depending on when baby comes may take her in tomorrow or Brett might get her Tuesday morning.


Was just going to ask you about the baby , you all must be so excited , wishing your daughter a nice easy delivery


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I managed to forget to say Happy Birthday Sam! Got another birth day on my mind oddly enough.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was just going to ask you about the baby , you all must be so excited , wishing your daughter a nice easy delivery


Every time my phone goes I think Vicky? On the way to church this morning she messaged and I had to look! But no just asking about dropping Es stuff over.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No- taking the 'Helm'!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I'm so glad I asked. I was way off on that one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have a new laptop? I don't quite follow?
> 
> Our weather is gradually improving, less rain but still a cloudy forecast.
> 
> ...


The part about my computer is in response to Swedenme having words get mixed up. Yes, DH got a laptop a few years ago for travel and I get to use it, then about a year ago he got me an iPad for our trip to Scotland. The words typing strange may be an electrical charge from the body causing what one is typing to suddenly start appearing in the words above instead of where you are typing it. Hard to explain but say I just typed "happy" and instead of appearing here it shows up in the middle of Swedenme in the first line. Quite strange to happen indeed. Not sure if I answered your question or not.

Forgot to mention to Swedenme before that if the notebook/ipad is on your lap it acts up. Try putting it on a table or you could put a book between your lap and the notebook.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> On page 9 marking my spot. Haven't been on much since Friday. I had an eye injection so have been putting drops in every 2 hours. Tomorrow is my last day for that. Have to go back to the specialist in a month to see how well the injection has taken. I'm watching the Invictus Games opening ceremony and have shed a few tears and I know that's not good. Back later to catch up.


I hope the injections have been successful and done the job.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I have a free app called ICEcard on my cell. Love it. Has contacts, meds, diseases, allergies very helpful when I'm filling out forms too.
> 
> Had a wonderful day. Jane and I drove to Lone Pine and had lunch with my friend Kathleen. On the way there we went through Alabama Hills at base of Mt. Whitney. Lovely clear day will download pix later. On way home we drove on Owens Lake lakebed which I had never done before. Saw a hawk, avocets, coot, plover, killdeer, shovelers and ravens. It felt so so wonderful to be exploring again. So grateful Jane asked me.


Excellent that you were well enough to enjoy such a great day. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sam doesn't look like the baby will arrive Sunday as it is almost 4pm. Saw them an hour ago when they dropped off a few days of clothes etc for Elizabeth and no sign of it coming then. So looks like they will drop E off to child care and then head to the hospital. And E will be picked up by me. Depending on when baby comes may take her in tomorrow or Brett might get her Tuesday morning.


Oooh all the best to Vicki on a safe and easy delivery tomorrow. Very exciting for you all. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just remembered when i saw Margaret post that today is your birthday Sam
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????????????????????
> Hope you have a lovely day


Happy Birthday Sam!! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The part about my computer is in response to Swedenme having words get mixed up. Yes, DH got a laptop a few years ago for travel and I get to use it, then about a year ago he got me an iPad for our trip to Scotland. The words typing strange may be an electrical charge from the body causing what one is typing to suddenly start appearing in the words above instead of where you are typing it. Hard to explain but say I just typed "happy" and instead of appearing here it shows up in the middle of Swedenme in the first line. Quite strange to happen indeed. Not sure if I answered your question or not.
> 
> Forgot to mention to Swedenme before that if the notebook/ipad is on your lap it acts up. Try putting it on a table or you could put a book between your lap and the notebook.


No it was actually a query as to why the cable was wrong, if it was not new?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Sam!


I am leaping in here, with Kate! Because of the Black Labrador!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

"Happy Birthday Sam". 
Have a Fantastic Day.

????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sam doesn't look like the baby will arrive Sunday as it is almost 4pm. Saw them an hour ago when they dropped off a few days of clothes etc for Elizabeth and no sign of it coming then. So looks like they will drop E off to child care and then head to the hospital. And E will be picked up by me. Depending on when baby comes may take her in tomorrow or Brett might get her Tuesday morning.


Prayers for a safe delivery


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sam. May you have a peaceful and happy day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just remembered when i saw Margaret post that today is your birthday Sam
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????????????????????
> Hope you have a lovely day


Happy Birthday Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The part about my computer is in response to Swedenme having words get mixed up. Yes, DH got a laptop a few years ago for travel and I get to use it, then about a year ago he got me an iPad for our trip to Scotland. The words typing strange may be an electrical charge from the body causing what one is typing to suddenly start appearing in the words above instead of where you are typing it. Hard to explain but say I just typed "happy" and instead of appearing here it shows up in the middle of Swedenme in the first line. Quite strange to happen indeed. Not sure if I answered your question or not.
> 
> Forgot to mention to Swedenme before that if the notebook/ipad is on your lap it acts up. Try putting it on a table or you could put a book between your lap and the notebook.


That happens on my laptop. I just figure that I touched the mouse with my wrist as I was typing.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday to you, Sam????

My house is quite empty this am. Most of the girls left early yesterday am for a Retreat at a resort on Lake Pepin. Yesterday, I did my usual Sat. am water exercise and swim, ran some errands and then had a friend over for dinner. Swordfish was on sale this week. Love it, but don't have it often. Served smashed, small red potatoes and a leftover new kale salad (one our chef tried for Friday lunch here) with the fish. Today I am lazing about and going to a concert featuring Finish music. Minnesota Symphony conductor, Osmo Vanska, is playing clarinet, and there will be a woman fiddler. The concert is at the Swedish Institute, a beautiful old mansion/museum. (Mary, when you come to Minneapolis again that would be a worthy stop.)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Sam! Blessings!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Painting the floors with a patio/deck paint. They will be a darker gray. The house is so old and the floor have been redone many times; DH says they are getting too thin to sand anymore.


Bonnie7591 said:


> You are really getting lots done. Are you painting the floors or just sanding & refinishing?
> Too bad you aren't close by, I have lots of celery in the garden, both regular & cutting celery, better get that done tomorrow, I just wash, chop & freeze, it's good for cooking.
> My DH loves liver, he likes deer best but Moose, elk & beef too. I used to eat it but since being pregnant I've not been able to eat it again, it gives me such indigestion I feel like I'm going to die, really strange it's never gone away.. so I cook something else for he when I cook it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam! ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, hope the shots in your eye work, it sounds like an awful process.
Gwen, wow! You are getting so much done. I love when I can clear out and gain space.
Kaye, love Hotel California.
Daralene, I have new IPad and love it. Haven't had problem with this or old IPad with typing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Happy, Happy ???? Birthday.
Machriste, sounds like a peaceful and wonderful weekend.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sam. Many, many more.
59 degrees here at 6 a.m. and bound for 80 or so again.
We will raise a glass to you when the sun is over the yardarm...whatever that means!
My sis's b.d. the 24th too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Happy Birthday Sam. Many, many more.
> 59 degrees here at 6 a.m. and bound for 80 or so again.
> We will raise a glass to you when the sun is over the yardarm...whatever that means!
> My sis's b.d. the 24th too!


(it's a reference from the old days of the sailing ships- the yard arm is the cross piece on the mast- I think- not entirely sure- too early in the day to ask my sailor brothers!)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband would have loved your meal, he loves liver and onions , and celery , I really dislike both , MIL used to try and feed me liver and onions when I was pregnant saying it was good for me as I was anemic, husband used to eat his and mine


I don't cook it with onion, just fry it. My DH doesn't eat onions if he can avoid them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just remembered when i saw Margaret post that today is your birthday Sam
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????????????????????
> Hope you have a lovely day


Happy birthday, Sam, hope you have a great day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I managed to forget to say Happy Birthday Sam! Got another birth day on my mind oddly enough.


Hope all goes well for Vicki & then ew little one


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Happy, Happy Ã°ÂÂÂ Birthday.
> Machriste, sounds like a peaceful and wonderful weekend.


View of Mt. Whitney 
Driving on Owens Lake


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Sam!


Great card as always!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> View of Mt. Whitney
> Driving on Owens Lake


Lovely! How often does Owen's Lake have water in it!? Given that you are in desert?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Painting the floors with a patio/deck paint. They will be a darker gray. The house is so old and the floor have been redone many times; DH says they are getting too thin to sand anymore.


That's a big job. I painted my basement floor with high gloss cement paint, a pinky beige, then sponged 3 different shades of brown over it. It was lots of work but looks like glossy linoleum & is very easy to keep clean. I get lots of compliments about it. I must admit my knees were broken when I was done. We have a couple of area rugs down there but at the time didn't want to invest in wall to wall carpet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> View of Mt. Whitney
> Driving on Owens Lake


Lovely photos, must have been a nice drive


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> View of Mt. Whitney
> Driving on Owens Lake


Beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No it was actually a query as to why the cable was wrong, if it was not new?


Yes, thecable opening is a different size on the newer laptop. The battery actually blew out the back opening part and there was nothing left on the memory of the older one. The new one has a different cable size and is perplexing as now the phone cable doesn't work. Same brand too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Sam, enjoy your special day.
Julie is correct re the sun over the yard arm. My dad was in the Navy and often referred to that term.
Margaret warm wishes for arrival of new baby.
Sonja, and that’s a big yuk re liver and onions, horrible texture and taste. Used to like kidneys but can’t bear them now. Funny how tastes change as we age.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> View of Mt. Whitney
> Driving on Owens Lake


The mountains are so beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing the beauty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice to have you back at the helm, Sam. Some good recipes too, particularly like the peaches and pound cake. I bought some peaches and they don't taste like peaches. I thought I might do this recipe and see how they taste.

Thanks ladies for the summaries...always so helpful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, Happy Birthday to a wonderful person. You are THE BEST!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Thank you so much for all you have done for us. Hoping this next year brings better health. Big Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yayyyy Sam's back . Good to see you back at the head of the table and feeling good too .
> Can't believe how quick this week has gone well apart from Wednesday which seemed to drag on and on but over and gone now , have been helping youngest sort all his stuff out for going back to unni on Monday , he passed his extra maths exam so that will look good on his final results . Then we decided to sort his room out , he has way to many pairs of trainers and is saying he needs more, told him if he really wants to waste his money he can waste it on his mother ????


Was he receptive to the idea?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I just need to face it, and deal with my silly fears. It's only 4 days, and time flies! Will keep busy and all will be well.


I totally understand. When we were first married, my DH used to travel the Province of Ontario and he was sometimes gone for 6 weeks at a time. Not much fun being alone. Luckily I was working and kept busy during the day but it was lonesome at night. I did fly out to be with him for a weekend and that was in the middle of January to one of the coldest spots in Ontario.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely! How often does Owen's Lake have water in it!? Given that you are in desert?


Good question. It use to be a real Lake from runoff from snow on Sierras. However Los Angeles bought water rights from land owners in Bishop and Lone Pine and now dry lake. However have now sued L.A. Dept of Power and Water because of dust abatement and they have now allowed some water back in lake and coated some of lake with gravel to stop dust storms. Also they are now responsible for checking water for too much salt which is dangerous to birds and wildlife.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So glad you got your phone back Heather and fingers crossed you can get more shifts and money to get a car


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tired tonight but a good tired. I got the walls finished today and DH said he'd do the trim; he will finish them tomorrow. Hopefully, will start on the floors (living room & dining room) on Monday. DH doesn't think he has any work (paid work that is) for a couple of days so hopefully, we will get the floors done this week too. Crossing my fingers. The piano is gone and the friends are thrilled with it. They also took the surround sound system. I am thrilled to have both gone and more space in the living room. Good home for both items.
> 
> Fixed calves liver with onions and bell pepper tonight. I saute the onions & peppers first, remove them from the pan and lightly brown the liver. Then, return the onions & peppers to the pan, pour in a fair amount of apple cider vinegar, garlic powder (couldn't find my whole garlic) and pepper; reduce the heat to love and slow simmer for about 20 minutes. The meat ends up really tasty; no strong liver flavor and very tender. My oldest DD used to ask me at least once a week to make it when she was in elementary school but in 7th grade science she learned what the function of the liver was and even though she loved it she refused to eat it ever again. Funny kid. DH really enjoyed it. I don't fix it much at all but really had a craving for it the past few days. Also fixed sweet potatoes and brussel spouts. Another thing I've been craving lately is celery; just raw celery. It just tastes so refreshing and love the crunchy texture. I don't usually have many cravings but have lately. Thank goodness it has been healthy foods!
> 
> It's a little after 9 pm and I'm heading to bed very shortly. Keeping all in prayer, especially those traveling and unhealthy. {{{hugs}}}


 Good job on the painting. How about a photo when you're finished? Your liver dinner sounds tasty. My DH would never eat it so I only ever had it if we ate out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope your eyes get better quickly, nothing so irritating as sore eyes


Thanks, Bonnie. The eye is a bit tender but I don't have to use the drops anymore.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope the injections have been doing their job Liz


They have. It's been a year since I had my last one and the doctor was pleased.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sam doesn't look like the baby will arrive Sunday as it is almost 4pm. Saw them an hour ago when they dropped off a few days of clothes etc for Elizabeth and no sign of it coming then. So looks like they will drop E off to child care and then head to the hospital. And E will be picked up by me. Depending on when baby comes may take her in tomorrow or Brett might get her Tuesday morning.


I hope all goes well for the delivery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just remembered when i saw Margaret post that today is your birthday Sam
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????????????????????
> Hope you have a lovely day


Happy, happy Birthday Sam. I hope you are treated royally.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope the injections have been successful and done the job.


Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> View of Mt. Whitney
> Driving on Owens Lake


Interesting looking area


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, hope the shots in your eye work, it sounds like an awful process.
> Gwen, wow! You are getting so much done. I love when I can clear out and gain space.
> Kaye, love Hotel California.
> Daralene, I have new IPad and love it. Haven't had problem with this or old IPad with typing.


Thank you, it sounds worse than it is although this time my eye was a little tender.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up and must sign off. I am going to a Celebration of Life get-together for my sister-in-law's sister-in-law. Back later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. The eye is a bit tender but I don't have to use the drops anymore.


Hope you get good results after going through all of this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass, do you use yours iPad on your lap or on a table?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, what a wonderful time for you with getting a new grandchild. Nice that they have you to help with Elizabeth.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Sam!


I hope I am in time for Sam,s Birthday and prayers for the safe arrival of the new baby.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had company this morning & this afternoon I canned tomatoes, 16 pints. I picked a big bowl of broccoli & some strawberries too. It's supposed to warm up next week so I expect to get more of them.
> Tonight I went to the first Routes concert of the season, it was blues music, OK but not my fav.


I was telling DH about you and that you accomplish more in 1 day than I do in a year. Will admit that I did tons more when I was younger, but so long ago that I tend to forget.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> View of Mt. Whitney
> Driving on Owens Lake


That is fabulous. Such a stunning landscape.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Good question. It use to be a real Lake from runoff from snow on Sierras. However Los Angeles bought water rights from land owners in Bishop and Lone Pine and now dry lake. However have now sued L.A. Dept of Power and Water because of dust abatement and they have now allowed some water back in lake and coated some of lake with gravel to stop dust storms. Also they are now responsible for checking water for too much salt which is dangerous to birds and wildlife.


That is good news that some repairs to the environment has been done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just remembered when i saw Margaret post that today is your birthday Sam
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????????????????????
> Hope you have a lovely day


HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!!! From me too! 
Hope its fabulous!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It is wonderful seeing Sam back more frequently. I worked 58 hours last week and 50 the week before so I haven't had much free time. I took Matthew to get his teeth cleaned Thursday and it was decided that he should have a wisdom tooth removed by an oral surgeon. The surgeon had an opening the next day so Matthew had it done this past Friday. He hasn't had much to eat since Thursday so I am treating him to pancakes and eggs this morning. He should be feeling better by the time we go to Wisconsin in less than 2 weeks now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Painting the floors with a patio/deck paint. They will be a darker gray. The house is so old and the floor have been redone many times; DH says they are getting too thin to sand anymore.


Does that mean that the next time, you'll have to put down all new floors? That would suck. The gray should be really pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Margaret, didn't she go into labor with E just before she was to be induced?
Lol, maybe she'll go tonight, but either way, sending energies for an easy delivery and a very healthy mom and baby. Can't wait to find out if it's a girl or boy, it's exciting to wait to find out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> View of Mt. Whitney
> Driving on Owens Lake


Beautiful pictures Joy, I saw some on FB glad you had a great day


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Happy Birthday Sam. Many, many more.
> 59 degrees here at 6 a.m. and bound for 80 or so again.
> We will raise a glass to you when the sun is over the yardarm...whatever that means!
> My sis's b.d. the 24th too!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR DS!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Was he receptive to the idea?


He bought me a book for the costly sum of £3 ???? but in my eyes it was worth a lot more than that as it has some lovely patterns in it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> View of Mt. Whitney
> Driving on Owens Lake


How pretty! 
The lake looks wild, good that they are letting in some water again now. I expected it too look like the Great Salt Lake, which is really cool too, but it's nothing like it, no water at all. 
Its amazing how the birds and animals adapt to living around areas like that, it amazes me in Yellowstone to see little birds waking in the super heated water, and the water with all the chemical stuff going on in them, the bison just tromp through, their hooves must be super hard to be able to just go walking through something that literally reduces human flesh to a puddle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is wonderful seeing Sam back more frequently. I worked 58 hours last week and 50 the week before so I haven't had much free time. I took Matthew to get his teeth cleaned Thursday and it was decided that he should have a wisdom tooth removed by an oral surgeon. The surgeon had an opening the next day so Matthew had it done this past Friday. He hasn't had much to eat since Thursday so I am treating him to pancakes and eggs this morning. He should be feeling better by the time we go to Wisconsin in less than 2 weeks now.


Ouch! But at least now it's out you don't have to worry about it causing any problems later. 
Pancakes, yum..... 
Wisconsin sounds like so much fun, and great cheese.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He bought me a book for the costly sum of £3 ???? but in my eyes it was worth a lot more than that as it has some lovely patterns in it


Good job to DS!!! Great book.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you.
Liz, sorry your eye was tender.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you, yes, I too am glad they are at least attempts at repairing environment.
Sonja, thank you. The book looks very interesting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, yes it amazes me too. The red is an salt loving organism similar to algae. Now that salt levels are monitored and less salty the brine shrimp which birds love are back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, yes it amazes me too. The red is an salt loving organism similar to algae. Now that salt levels are monitored and less salty the brine shrimp which birds love are back.


That's really great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, thecable opening is a different size on the newer laptop. The battery actually blew out the back opening part and there was nothing left on the memory of the older one. The new one has a different cable size and is perplexing as now the phone cable doesn't work. Same brand too.


Ah, not sure I am much wiser!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Ouch! But at least now it's out you don't have to worry about it causing any problems later.
> Pancakes, yum.....
> Wisconsin sounds like so much fun, and great cheese.


Wisconsin is going to be a busy weekend for us. Friday evening will be some private knitting time with my niece. I will teach her new skills. Saturday is an all day workshop with arm knitting, beginner knitting, lunch, more beginner knitting and at the end we will do needle felting. Sunday morning Matthew and I are doing a craft for up to 14 kindergartener children. We will return home Sunday evening so Matthew can attend art class on Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good question. It use to be a real Lake from runoff from snow on Sierras. However Los Angeles bought water rights from land owners in Bishop and Lone Pine and now dry lake. However have now sued L.A. Dept of Power and Water because of dust abatement and they have now allowed some water back in lake and coated some of lake with gravel to stop dust storms. Also they are now responsible for checking water for too much salt which is dangerous to birds and wildlife.


Always the wheels within wheels!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Sam. I hope your special day is filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wisconsin is going to be a busy weekend for us. Friday evening will be some private knitting time with my niece. I will teach her new skills. Saturday is an all day workshop with arm knitting, beginner knitting, lunch, more beginner knitting and at the end we will do needle felting. Sunday morning Matthew and I are doing a craft for up to 14 kindergartener children. We will return home Sunday evening so Matthew can attend art class on Monday.


Fast and furious weekend of fun. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea for getting the walls done and yea for brantley helping so much. when you say do the floors does that mean you are going to refinish them? i love liver and onions.
have never put green pepper with them. lots of onions sauteed to put over the liver - yummy. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Tired tonight but a good tired. I got the walls finished today and DH said he'd do the trim; he will finish them tomorrow. Hopefully, will start on the floors (living room & dining room) on Monday. DH doesn't think he has any work (paid work that is) for a couple of days so hopefully, we will get the floors done this week too. Crossing my fingers. The piano is gone and the friends are thrilled with it. They also took the surround sound system. I am thrilled to have both gone and more space in the living room. Good home for both items.
> 
> Fixed calves liver with onions and bell pepper tonight. I saute the onions & peppers first, remove them from the pan and lightly brown the liver. Then, return the onions & peppers to the pan, pour in a fair amount of apple cider vinegar, garlic powder (couldn't find my whole garlic) and pepper; reduce the heat to love and slow simmer for about 20 minutes. The meat ends up really tasty; no strong liver flavor and very tender. My oldest DD used to ask me at least once a week to make it when she was in elementary school but in 7th grade science she learned what the function of the liver was and even though she loved it she refused to eat it ever again. Funny kid. DH really enjoyed it. I don't fix it much at all but really had a craving for it the past few days. Also fixed sweet potatoes and brussel spouts. Another thing I've been craving lately is celery; just raw celery. It just tastes so refreshing and love the crunchy texture. I don't usually have many cravings but have lately. Thank goodness it has been healthy foods!
> 
> It's a little after 9 pm and I'm heading to bed very shortly. Keeping all in prayer, especially those traveling and unhealthy. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I always have IPad on my lap.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, sounds like busy, but fun weekend.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. The eye is a bit tender but I don't have to use the drops anymore.


Good to hear.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for stopping by nanamel14 - we hope you had a good time and will visit us again when you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Nanamel14 said:


> ????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's disappointing - i mean they could have induced her on the 24th and easy as they are going to do it on the 25th. oh well - too late now. hope she has a real easy time and the baby appears sooner than later. do they know what they are having or am i suffering from craft. two grandbabies should keep you and your needles busy. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sam doesn't look like the baby will arrive Sunday as it is almost 4pm. Saw them an hour ago when they dropped off a few days of clothes etc for Elizabeth and no sign of it coming then. So looks like they will drop E off to child care and then head to the hospital. And E will be picked up by me. Depending on when baby comes may take her in tomorrow or Brett might get her Tuesday morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you sonja - i've decided to turn my birthday age around to 57 - sounds good to me. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just remembered when i saw Margaret post that today is your birthday Sam
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ????????????????????????????
> Hope you have a lovely day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to say - think your mind might have been on other things. thank you for the good wishes. --- sam



darowil said:


> I managed to forget to say Happy Birthday Sam! Got another birth day on my mind oddly enough.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks you cathy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday Sam!! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you kate - love the card. i would love to have the dog. i may start looking for another black lab. i miss having a dog around. --- sam



KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie - isn't that a beautiful lab? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am leaping in here, with Kate! Because of the Black Labrador!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was telling DH about you and that you accomplish more in 1 day than I do in a year. Will admit that I did tons more when I was younger, but so long ago that I tend to forget.


I don't seem to get so much done & you get lots done too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kiwifrau - it's going to be a quiet day. was over to heidi's for breakfast. there was a birthday balloon tied to my chair and a lovely card at my place. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> "Happy Birthday Sam".
> Have a Fantastic Day.
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is wonderful seeing Sam back more frequently. I worked 58 hours last week and 50 the week before so I haven't had much free time. I took Matthew to get his teeth cleaned Thursday and it was decided that he should have a wisdom tooth removed by an oral surgeon. The surgeon had an opening the next day so Matthew had it done this past Friday. He hasn't had much to eat since Thursday so I am treating him to pancakes and eggs this morning. He should be feeling better by the time we go to Wisconsin in less than 2 weeks now.


You must be worn out working so many hours, I don't know how you do it.

Poor Matthew, those wisdom teeth are nasty, hope it heals quickly

It doesn't sound like your trip will give you much rest either, hopefully the change will be relaxing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you grandma sherry. are you knitting anything? hope you are staying cool these hot days. --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Happy Birthday Sam!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He bought me a book for the costly sum of £3 ???? but in my eyes it was worth a lot more than that as it has some lovely patterns in it


I can see some cute things coming from this


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks you flyty1n - it has been both a peaceful and a happy day. i love days like that. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday, Sam. May you have a peaceful and happy day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you tami - hope you are inside staying cool. it's a hot one today. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you machriste. the concert sounds delightful - hope you have a good time. --- sam



machriste said:


> ????Happy birthday to you, Sam????
> 
> My house is quite empty this am. Most of the girls left early yesterday am for a Retreat at a resort on Lake Pepin. Yesterday, I did my usual Sat. am water exercise and swim, ran some errands and then had a friend over for dinner. Swordfish was on sale this week. Love it, but don't have it often. Served smashed, small red potatoes and a leftover new kale salad (one our chef tried for Friday lunch here) with the fish. Today I am lazing about and going to a concert featuring Finish music. Minnesota Symphony conductor, Osmo Vanska, is playing clarinet, and there will be a woman fiddler. The concert is at the Swedish Institute, a beautiful old mansion/museum. (Mary, when you come to Minneapolis again that would be a worthy stop.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you sorlenna - it's been a good day. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Sam! Blessings!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you gwen. will you need to haul all the furniture out in order to paint the floor? a job all in itself. looking forward to pictures when you are finished.
--- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Sam! ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy - hope you are feeling better and having a wonderful day. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Happy, Happy ???? Birthday.
> Machriste, sounds like a peaceful and wonderful weekend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope you are all having a good Sunday. I went over to DHs cousins for tea this morning, took my completed poppets to show her, she insisted I had to sell her one, I told her they were being donated so she said she would give me $40 & I could donate that so I guess that's what will happen. The lady running the charity needs $$ to buy toothbrushes, hairbrushes & things like that so I'm sure she will be OK with that 
Well, the sun is out & it's warmed up nicely 12C/52F so I better get outside for a while


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks minty - wish you sister a happy birthday from me. i think we were to get over 90° again today. it was cooler when i was out this morning. ---
sam



MindyT said:


> Happy Birthday Sam. Many, many more.
> 59 degrees here at 6 a.m. and bound for 80 or so again.
> We will raise a glass to you when the sun is over the yardarm...whatever that means!
> My sis's b.d. the 24th too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie - they seem to be coming faster every year. has your dh been able to get out in the combine and finish getting the crops in? hope the weather gives you some warm days yet. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Sam, hope you have a great day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what happened to owens lake? where is the water? lovely pictures joy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> View of Mt. Whitney
> Driving on Owens Lake


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you fan - funny - i don't feel any older. lol --- sam



Fan said:


> Happy birthday Sam, enjoy your special day.
> Julie is correct re the sun over the yard arm. My dad was in the Navy and often referred to that term.
> Margaret warm wishes for arrival of new baby.
> Sonja, and that's a big yuk re liver and onions, horrible texture and taste. Used to like kidneys but can't bear them now. Funny how tastes change as we age.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you daralene - i'm all for the good health. for all that they found i don't feel any different. i hope tuesday will be it for a while. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, Happy Birthday to a wonderful person. You are THE BEST!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Thank you so much for all you have done for us. Hoping this next year brings better health. Big Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you liz - I've been treated very well. heidi even brought me over a lovely plate of mac and cheese with fresh tomatoes slices. very yummy. --- sam



budasha said:


> Happy, happy Birthday Sam. I hope you are treated royally.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are and thank you normaedern - i think i am at an age where one would say - 'I'm just thankful to be alive.' lol --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I hope I am in time for Sam,s Birthday and prayers for the safe arrival of the new baby.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you kaye - appreciate the good wishes. it's been a good day. how go the mystery socks? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!!! From me too!
> Hope its fabulous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you sonja - i've decided to turn my birthday age around to 57 - sounds good to me. --- sam


So being 18 years younger means better health and more energy, that would be a lovely birthday gift. :sm01:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks mary - i am well blessed today and everyday - i feel good and i have Heidi and all she does for me. --- sam



pacer said:


> Happy birthday Sam. I hope your special day is filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you are all having a good Sunday. I went over to DHs cousins for tea this morning, took my completed poppets to show her, she insisted I had to sell her one, I told her they were being donated so she said she would give me $40 & I could donate that so I guess that's what will happen. The lady running the charity needs $$ to buy toothbrushes, hairbrushes & things like that so I'm sure she will be OK with that
> Well, the sun is out & it's warmed up nicely 12C/52F so I better get outside for a while


Wow, that's great, however the money comes in for the charity, as long as it's coming in. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you kaye - appreciate the good wishes. it's been a good day. how go the mystery socks? --- sam


That's good. :sm24:

I just finished binding off the first one, so this afternoon and evening, my plan is to finish the foot and toe of the second one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really - i would like to think so. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> So being 18 years younger means better health and more energy, that would be a lovely birthday gift. :sm01:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally i am up. hot and humid - i have stayed inside.

gary and the boy's went to katie's to swim - she has a lovely pool in the back yard. gary said the water was in the low 80's which would be perfect. i don't like swimming in cold water - those days are long gone. 

got some more knitting done on my sweater. have five inches to go before i start binding off for the shoulders. i am anxious to be finished so i can work on the fronts.

--- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally i am up. hot and humid - i have stayed inside.
> 
> gary and the boy's went to katie's to swim - she has a lovely pool in the back yard. gary said the water was in the low 80's which would be perfect. i don't like swimming in cold water - those days are long gone.
> 
> ...


It's a damp chilly 49f today, the high is supposed to get to 52f. David went fishing anyway. lol 
Can't wait to see it when you get it done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you are all having a good Sunday. I went over to DHs cousins for tea this morning, took my completed poppets to show her, she insisted I had to sell her one, I told her they were being donated so she said she would give me $40 & I could donate that so I guess that's what will happen. The lady running the charity needs $$ to buy toothbrushes, hairbrushes & things like that so I'm sure she will be OK with that
> Well, the sun is out & it's warmed up nicely 12C/52F so I better get outside for a while


I think that is a wonderful start :sm24:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good question. It use to be a real Lake from runoff from snow on Sierras. However Los Angeles bought water rights from land owners in Bishop and Lone Pine and now dry lake. However have now sued L.A. Dept of Power and Water because of dust abatement and they have now allowed some water back in lake and coated some of lake with gravel to stop dust storms. Also they are now responsible for checking water for too much salt which is dangerous to birds and wildlife.


Ever see the movie, "Chinatown"? Faye Dunaway and John Houston. Jack Nicholson. Really good movie about the hijacking of the water by LA from the Owens Valley, I believe.
They did a bang up job of stealing water rights that is for sure. Long before good record keeping and during the total corruption of politics, police et.al in LA. My home town.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam I like that you’re only 57, I’ll make you even younger how about 12? 7 plus 5 equals 12. ???? As long as you keep hold of the wisdom of being older.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks julie - isn't that a beautiful lab? --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks bonnie - they seem to be coming faster every year. has your dh been able to get out in the combine and finish getting the crops in? hope the weather gives you some warm days yet. --- sam


Not yet but supposed to get good weather this coming week????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you liz - I've been treated very well. heidi even brought me over a lovely plate of mac and cheese with fresh tomatoes slices. very yummy. --- sam


????????are you keeping things down better lately?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, like the turning around Birthday age. Except this year I will be 76 which makes NEXT year 87! Haha.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got all the corn dug out. I just piled it at the end of the garden, DH didn't want it dumped to the horse so I'm hoping my neighbor will come & get it for her pigs. I called her but she wasn't home. I don't want to dump it by the bush if I can find it a home as I think the mice will have a heyday & breed up a storm over the winterÃ°ÂÂÂ³

The last few years I started doing progressive planting, I planted about 6 hills of potatoes every 2 weeks until mid August as we love new potatoes. I dug one of the last planted hills this afternoon, wow, I can't believe how many there were. One was sunburned as I didn't get them hilled & I cut into it,it's pink insideÃ°ÂÂÂ³Never seen that before.
I also planted some corn later & found enough for supper that's not over ripe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like that - thanks fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> Sam I like that you're only 57, I'll make you even younger how about 12? 7 plus 5 equals 12. ???? As long as you keep hold of the wisdom of being older.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am keeping things down which is a relief. if i feel the least bit nauseous i grab a zoltran. they really seem to do the trick. haven;t needed one for quite a while but they are always close by. --- sam

Note: i didn't think this had posted so i did it again which comes next. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????are you keeping things down better lately?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm doing well in that area. i will admit the zolfran is not far away just in case i start feeling nauseous. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????are you keeping things down better lately?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i turned 76 - but decided 75 gave me a lower age. lol --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, like the turning around Birthday age. Except this year I will be 76 which makes NEXT year 87! Haha.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i turned 76 - but decided 75 gave me a lower age. lol --- sam


No worries dear Sam, 13 sounds good to me. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too. --- sam



Fan said:


> No worries dear Sam, 13 sounds good to me. ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> me too. --- sam


Reminds me of a good answer when children ask your age. I'm as old as my tongue, and younger than my teeth, If you're a baby that is lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all the corn dug out. I just piled it at the end of the garden, DH didn't want it dumped to the horse so I'm hoping my neighbor will come & get it for her pigs. I called her but she wasn't home. I don't want to dump it by the bush if I can find it a home as I think the mice will have a heyday & breed up a storm over the winterÃ°ÂÂÂ³
> 
> The last few years I started doing progressive planting, I planted about 6 hills of potatoes every 2 weeks until mid August as we love new potatoes. I dug one of the last planted hills this afternoon, wow, I can't believe how many there were. One was sunburned as I didn't get them hilled & I cut into it,it's pink insideÃ°ÂÂÂ³Never seen that before.
> I also planted some corn later & found enough for supper that's not over ripe


Wow, that worked out well, I really need to try planting potatoes for real next year, but without a cold room or root cellar, I'm afraid that they won't keep.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will take a photo once it all is done. DH has hired a helper for tomorrow in hopes of getting both floors done tomorrow.
I'm crossing my fingers but truly think it will be two days at least. I'm just thrilled it will be done! While he and helper do the living room I'm hoping to do some purging so that I can eliminate some other small pieces of furniture and some stuff from drawers.
I hadn't planned on him doing the floors as I can do them but that said he thinks he can do a better job (possibly but ot necessarily)
but definitely faster so who am I to say no to him doing it. Gives me the time to work on other stuff and get it done! YEA!



budasha said:


> Good job on the painting. How about a photo when you're finished? Your liver dinner sounds tasty. My DH would never eat it so I only ever had it if we ate out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz I had missed that you were having eye problems. So sorry to hear this and do hope they clear up quickly.


budasha said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. The eye is a bit tender but I don't have to use the drops anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am keeping things down which is a relief. if i feel the least bit nauseous i grab a zoltran. they really seem to do the trick. haven;t needed one for quite a while but they are always close by. --- sam
> 
> Note: i didn't think this had posted so i did it again which comes next. --- sam


That's a great improvement. :sm24:


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

That potato not for cooking throw check others and about corn you can boil or microwave add lemon on it eat if like add some spice before putting lemon juice on it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kaye Jo I'm not sure but it will be the last time we do anything major to these floors in these two rooms unless it means painting again!
I'm really excited about painting them.

Margaret how exciting that the new grandbaby will be here tomorrow. Praying all goes well and can't wait to know boy or girl.



Poledra65 said:


> Does that mean that the next time, you'll have to put down all new floors? That would suck. The gray should be really pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are painting the floors Sam using patio/deck paint in a satin finish. As one friend was teasing me we are going very "HGTV"
look....LOL. I do believe we are a LONG way from that entirely....LOL. 


thewren said:


> yea for getting the walls done and yea for brantley helping so much. when you say do the floors does that mean you are going to refinish them? i love liver and onions.
> have never put green pepper with them. lots of onions sauteed to put over the liver - yummy. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes....definitely moving furniture out in order to do the floors.


thewren said:


> thank you gwen. will you need to haul all the furniture out in order to paint the floor? a job all in itself. looking forward to pictures when you are finished.
> --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will take a photo once it all is done. DH has hired a helper for tomorrow in hopes of getting both floors done tomorrow.
> I'm crossing my fingers but truly think it will be two days at least. I'm just thrilled it will be done! While he and helper do the living room I'm hoping to do some purging so that I can eliminate some other small pieces of furniture and some stuff from drawers.
> I hadn't planned on him doing the floors as I can do them but that said he thinks he can do a better job (possibly but ot necessarily)
> but definitely faster so who am I to say no to him doing it. Gives me the time to work on other stuff and get it done! YEA!


Great that he and helper will do it, hopefully a day will do it, and you can move on to other things. It is exciting to get it all done. I need to get some paint and do the living room, I just can't settle on a color.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye Jo I'm not sure but it will be the last time we do anything major to these floors in these two rooms unless it means painting again!
> I'm really excited about painting them.
> 
> Margaret how exciting that the new grandbaby will be here tomorrow. Praying all goes well and can't wait to know boy or girl.


Well at least if you don't need to sand them down again, you should be okay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a good movie but I didn't realize that had really happened! Glad they are being held accountable to a degree now at least.
The pictures were great Sassafras; thanks for sharing them and the history (between you and MindyT) as to why there is no water in Lake Owen.



MindyT said:


> Ever see the movie, "Chinatown"? Faye Dunaway and John Houston. Jack Nicholson. Really good movie about the hijacking of the water by LA from the Owens Valley, I believe.
> They did a bang up job of stealing water rights that is for sure. Long before good record keeping and during the total corruption of politics, police et.al in LA. My home town.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in love with the grey (by Valspar called Requisite Grey) and white trim. It feels very calming and peaceful in here now which is also motivating me to purge even more. The floors will be a little darker grey called Dovetail also by Valspar.


Poledra65 said:


> Great that he and helper will do it, hopefully a day will do it, and you can move on to other things. It is exciting to get it all done. I need to get some paint and do the living room, I just can't settle on a color.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes....definitely moving furniture out in order to do the floors.


Such a lot of work moving all that furniture & finding a place for it while you paint is a real pain too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in love with the grey (by Valspar called Requisite Grey) and white trim. It feels very calming and peaceful in here now which is also motivating me to purge even more. The floors will be a little darker grey called Dovetail also by Valspar.


I really need to go look at Home Depot and Menards and look at colors.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds great, Gwen. I wish I could pick colors for this place.

We went out for lunch and rode through Old Town on the way back...to find my favorite store is now something else. Dagnabbit. It had been there for a long time.

We cooled down a lot today too. I'll have to find my long pants soon.

Margaret, excited to hear news of baby. May all go swiftly and smoothly.

After we got back I did some cleaning and sewed some. Now I'm going to work on the hand sewing on one of the appliqué projects.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, like the turning around Birthday age. Except this year I will be 76 which makes NEXT year 87! Haha.


Told ya I'm lousy at math in TWO years!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Ever see the movie, "Chinatown"? Faye Dunaway and John Houston. Jack Nicholson. Really good movie about the hijacking of the water by LA from the Owens Valley, I believe.
> They did a bang up job of stealing water rights that is for sure. Long before good record keeping and during the total corruption of politics, police et.al in LA. My home town.


I've not seen it but will check if Amazon Prime has it! Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dang it Sam, I KNEW we were the same age! You fooled me!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, my half of history lesson my pleasure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy just looked up Chinatown on Amazon Prime and this was their blurb about film
The Chinese global machine has been invited to revitalise the ailing Swedish town of Kalmar. The town's mayor has invited a Chinese company to build a trade centre and 300 homes, but all does not go to plan. An amusing and deeply relevant film, which shows the fault lines that emerge when the tigers of the developing world try to expand into Europe.
Runtime: 46 minutes

Thought it a little odd no one in town mentioned movie to me as we are pretty much united in hate of LADWP.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mindy just looked up Chinatown on Amazon Prime and this was their blurb about film
> The Chinese global machine has been invited to revitalise the ailing Swedish town of Kalmar. The town's mayor has invited a Chinese company to build a trade centre and 300 homes, but all does not go to plan. An amusing and deeply relevant film, which shows the fault lines that emerge when the tigers of the developing world try to expand into Europe.
> Runtime: 46 minutes
> 
> Thought it a little odd no one in town mentioned movie to me as we are pretty much united in hate of LADWP.


That is not the one. Chinatown was from a script written by Robert Towne released 1974. Robert Towne is the one who said, "In the 1950's one could walk down Hollywood Blvd., and smell the ocean and the desert at the same time"


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sassafrass.....
Check it out on IMDB and you will find the right one.
Also about $4.00 from Amazon to purchase.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MindyT said:


> That is not the one. Chinatown was from a script written by Robert Towne released 1974. Robert Towne is the one who said, "In the 1950's one could walk down Hollywood Blvd., and smell the ocean and the desert at the same time"


I will keep looking!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, what is IMBD.? This is fun, love learning new things.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you are all having a good Sunday. I went over to DHs cousins for tea this morning, took my completed poppets to show her, she insisted I had to sell her one, I told her they were being donated so she said she would give me $40 & I could donate that so I guess that's what will happen. The lady running the charity needs $$ to buy toothbrushes, hairbrushes & things like that so I'm sure she will be OK with that
> Well, the sun is out & it's warmed up nicely 12C/52F so I better get outside for a while


The charity is still getting money so its a win win situation 
Glad you are getting some sunshine hope it continues so the farmers your husband included can get all the crops harvested


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He bought me a book for the costly sum of £3 ???? but in my eyes it was worth a lot more than that as it has some lovely patterns in it


Plenty there to keep you busy, great buy. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoops....I miss-spoke as I haven't seen the one you are referencing MindyT. Will have to check for this one.


MindyT said:


> That is not the one. Chinatown was from a script written by Robert Towne released 1974. Robert Towne is the one who said, "In the 1950's one could walk down Hollywood Blvd., and smell the ocean and the desert at the same time"


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks again MindyT....I'm not familiar with IMDB. Is it a channel on Roku but do have Amazon. Will google IMDB.


MindyT said:


> Sassafrass.....
> Check it out on IMDB and you will find the right one.
> Also about $4.00 from Amazon to purchase.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you are all having a good Sunday. I went over to DHs cousins for tea this morning, took my completed poppets to show her, she insisted I had to sell her one, I told her they were being donated so she said she would give me $40 & I could donate that so I guess that's what will happen. The lady running the charity needs $$ to buy toothbrushes, hairbrushes & things like that so I'm sure she will be OK with that
> Well, the sun is out & it's warmed up nicely 12C/52F so I better get outside for a while


Lovely of her to donate and will we see photos....please?...of your finished poppets.? :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will take a photo once it all is done. DH has hired a helper for tomorrow in hopes of getting both floors done tomorrow.
> I'm crossing my fingers but truly think it will be two days at least. I'm just thrilled it will be done! While he and helper do the living room I'm hoping to do some purging so that I can eliminate some other small pieces of furniture and some stuff from drawers.
> I hadn't planned on him doing the floors as I can do them but that said he thinks he can do a better job (possibly but ot necessarily)
> but definitely faster so who am I to say no to him doing it. Gives me the time to work on other stuff and get it done! YEA!


Sounds like a great plan! :sm24: Looking forward to seeing photos.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Plenty there to keep you busy, great buy. :sm24: :sm11:


Yes plenty of ideas


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you tami - hope you are inside staying cool. it's a hot one today. --- sam


Yes, we stayed cool. It was a recovery day for both of us. Saturday was the biggest fundraiser for the Polish club, and we both worked it. DH 5 hours longer than I did. Both of us are worn out and stiff and sore, but it was a good day with friends helping friends. Ended the day at the presidents home with pizza. We were in bed by 10:30. I don't know what time DH woke up, but I slept until 8:30. We went out for breakfast, watched trains for a while then sat in our recliners the rest of the day, and napped! I fixed eggs and toast at 9:00pm for supper! Today I get to do laundry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope you get good results after going through all of this.


Thanks. Me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is wonderful seeing Sam back more frequently. I worked 58 hours last week and 50 the week before so I haven't had much free time. I took Matthew to get his teeth cleaned Thursday and it was decided that he should have a wisdom tooth removed by an oral surgeon. The surgeon had an opening the next day so Matthew had it done this past Friday. He hasn't had much to eat since Thursday so I am treating him to pancakes and eggs this morning. He should be feeling better by the time we go to Wisconsin in less than 2 weeks now.


Those are really long hours. You must be so tired by the end of the week. I hope Matthew feels better now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He bought me a book for the costly sum of £3 ???? but in my eyes it was worth a lot more than that as it has some lovely patterns in it


That is great. I see lots of cute things to knit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, thank you.
> Liz, sorry your eye was tender.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, yes it amazes me too. The red is an salt loving organism similar to algae. Now that salt levels are monitored and less salty the brine shrimp which birds love are back.


That is interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wisconsin is going to be a busy weekend for us. Friday evening will be some private knitting time with my niece. I will teach her new skills. Saturday is an all day workshop with arm knitting, beginner knitting, lunch, more beginner knitting and at the end we will do needle felting. Sunday morning Matthew and I are doing a craft for up to 14 kindergartener children. We will return home Sunday evening so Matthew can attend art class on Monday.


After putting in so many hours during the week, I don't know how you manage to do such a busy weekend as well. I hope it all went well for you and Matthew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you kate - love the card. i would love to have the dog. i may start looking for another black lab. i miss having a dog around. --- sam


What happened to all the puppies? Did I miss something?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma wrote:
Yes, the cable opening is a different size on the newer laptop. The battery actually blew out the back opening part and there was nothing left on the memory of the older one. The new one has a different cable size and is perplexing as now the phone cable doesn't work. Same brand too.



Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, not sure I am much wiser!


My phone has the photos on it and I need to transfer them to the laptop but the cable the phone used to transfer to the other laptop fit and I could transfer photos fine. The new laptop changed the cable size so now I can't transfer my photos to the laptop that I use and have to wait till DH is done on his computer as it is older and the phone cable is compatible with that. Still not sure if I've answered your question but at least that is why I am having problems getting photos on the laptop. I think they change the cable size so that people have to buy new cables or adaptors, which aren't cheap. If that's not the answer then I guess I don't understand the question.
Simply, yes, the laptop is new within the last year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you liz - I've been treated very well. heidi even brought me over a lovely plate of mac and cheese with fresh tomatoes slices. very yummy. --- sam


Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will take a photo once it all is done. DH has hired a helper for tomorrow in hopes of getting both floors done tomorrow.
> I'm crossing my fingers but truly think it will be two days at least. I'm just thrilled it will be done! While he and helper do the living room I'm hoping to do some purging so that I can eliminate some other small pieces of furniture and some stuff from drawers.
> I hadn't planned on him doing the floors as I can do them but that said he thinks he can do a better job (possibly but ot necessarily)
> but definitely faster so who am I to say no to him doing it. Gives me the time to work on other stuff and get it done! YEA!


You are going to have a busy day but don't overdo it and end up flat on your back. Re my eye: I had injections a year ago to plug a leak. It started leaking again so needed to have another injection. Hopefully it has sealed.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry.....
Internet Movie Data Base
There is an app or Google it.
It is a master list of all movies, TV, plays etc. in history. You can look by movie name, actor name, director, etc. It is a wealth of data about film and entertainment. It will keep you entertained forever!!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I went to bed last night without checking KTP first...sorry to be so long in answering.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Mirror said:


> That potato not for cooking throw check others and about corn you can boil or microwave add lemon on it eat if like add some spice before putting lemon juice on it.


Hi Mirror - I don't recall seeing you here before. Welcome. I agree with you about the potato. It doesn't look edible. I've never tried putting lemon on corn. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Cashmeregma wrote:
> Yes, the cable opening is a different size on the newer laptop. The battery actually blew out the back opening part and there was nothing left on the memory of the older one. The new one has a different cable size and is perplexing as now the phone cable doesn't work. Same brand too.
> 
> My phone has the photos on it and I need to transfer them to the laptop but the cable the phone used to transfer to the other laptop fit and I could transfer photos fine. The new laptop changed the cable size so now I can't transfer my photos to the laptop that I use and have to wait till DH is done on his computer as it is older and the phone cable is compatible with that. Still not sure if I've answered your question but at least that is why I am having problems getting photos on the laptop. I think they change the cable size so that people have to buy new cables or adaptors, which aren't cheap. If that's not the answer then I guess I don't understand the question.
> Simply, yes, the laptop is new within the last year.


How very exasperating- a bit like printers, which here cost often around $50, but a set of cartridges, which are an ongoing need, are up around $80 to $90 a throw.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.


It looks good, Liz- be nice when you can show us the other one. I often have problems of photos going missing- not sure how I do it!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.


That's pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, we stayed cool. It was a recovery day for both of us. Saturday was the biggest fundraiser for the Polish club, and we both worked it. DH 5 hours longer than I did. Both of us are worn out and stiff and sore, but it was a good day with friends helping friends. Ended the day at the presidents home with pizza. We were in bed by 10:30. I don't know what time DH woke up, but I slept until 8:30. We went out for breakfast, watched trains for a while then sat in our recliners the rest of the day, and napped! I fixed eggs and toast at 9:00pm for supper! Today I get to do laundry.


Sounds like a day of resting in recliners was well earned.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, nice square, pretty color. Are you doing all the same color or multiple colors?

Julie, ink for printers here is very pricy too. Later printers were cheaper to run as their cartridges held so much more ink but now those printers have become very expensive to buy. We have been using one that DS got when he went to college 9 years ago but it has recently started giving trouble. I went looking last week for a new one, now any lazer that will print color is over $500???? The newer ink jet printers apparently have much more ink in the cartridges. Anyway, I bought an ink jet printer that's supposed to print at least 400 pages with the included ink for $99, I've yet to hook it up & hope it's ok. The one thing that I'm excited about is that I will be able to print from the iPad. Since we don't print a lot, it's not a great expense for us., 

As to the potatoes that was pink inside, I had already thrown it in the pot with all the others & cooked it, when cooked there was no pink left so maybe others have been pink & I've never noticed because I didn't cut into them before they were cooked. Anyway, we are both still alive so couldn't have been poisonous ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, nice square, pretty color. Are you doing all the same color or multiple colors?
> 
> Julie, ink for printers here is very pricy too. Later printers were cheaper to run as their cartridges held so much more ink but now those printers have become very expensive to buy. We have been using one that DS got when he went to college 9 years ago but it has recently started giving trouble. I went looking last week for a new one, now any lazer that will print color is over $500???? The newer ink jet printers apparently have much more ink in the cartridges. Anyway, I bought an ink jet printer that's supposed to print at least 400 pages with the included ink for $99, I've yet to hook it up & hope it's ok. The one thing that I'm excited about is that I will be able to print from the iPad. Since we don't print a lot, it's not a great expense for us.,
> 
> As to the potatoes that was pink inside, I had already thrown it in the pot with all the others & cooked it, when cooked there was no pink left so maybe others have been pink & I've never noticed because I didn't cut into them before they were cooked. Anyway, we are both still alive so couldn't have been poisonous ????????


I've had a few like that and I just cut the funky color out and fry them up like normal. :sm02: 
My printer was $55 and had ink included, but replacement ink is about $19 for black and approx $25 for the color cartridge, I do a lot of printing, so try to just do grayscale as much as possible, to save the color for when I really need it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Sorry.....
> Internet Movie Data Base
> There is an app or Google it.
> It is a master list of all movies, TV, plays etc. in history. You can look by movie name, actor name, director, etc. It is a wealth of data about film and entertainment. It will keep you entertained forever!!


Interesting, thank you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, nice square, pretty color. Are you doing all the same color or multiple colors?
> 
> Julie, ink for printers here is very pricy too. Later printers were cheaper to run as their cartridges held so much more ink but now those printers have become very expensive to buy. We have been using one that DS got when he went to college 9 years ago but it has recently started giving trouble. I went looking last week for a new one, now any lazer that will print color is over $500???? The newer ink jet printers apparently have much more ink in the cartridges. Anyway, I bought an ink jet printer that's supposed to print at least 400 pages with the included ink for $99, I've yet to hook it up & hope it's ok. The one thing that I'm excited about is that I will be able to print from the iPad. Since we don't print a lot, it's not a great expense for us.,
> 
> As to the potatoes that was pink inside, I had already thrown it in the pot with all the others & cooked it, when cooked there was no pink left so maybe others have been pink & I've never noticed because I didn't cut into them before they were cooked. Anyway, we are both still alive so couldn't have been poisonous ????????


Hi Bonnie,

I always thought it was potatoes that had gone green that were not good to eat??????? I sympathize with the printer issue. I bought a new printer (requested and paid for by the sorority Board because they wanted to have a scanner in house) and found that my Mac did not have enough memory to support the printer software. Then I learned that you can't add memory to a Mac that is over 5 years old. I think they have us comin' and goin'. Seems like they want us to by new computers more often than I am feeling I need to.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, nice square, pretty color. Are you doing all the same color or multiple colors?
> 
> Julie, ink for printers here is very pricy too. Later printers were cheaper to run as their cartridges held so much more ink but now those printers have become very expensive to buy. We have been using one that DS got when he went to college 9 years ago but it has recently started giving trouble. I went looking last week for a new one, now any lazer that will print color is over $500???? The newer ink jet printers apparently have much more ink in the cartridges. Anyway, I bought an ink jet printer that's supposed to print at least 400 pages with the included ink for $99, I've yet to hook it up & hope it's ok. The one thing that I'm excited about is that I will be able to print from the iPad. Since we don't print a lot, it's not a great expense for us.,
> 
> As to the potatoes that was pink inside, I had already thrown it in the pot with all the others & cooked it, when cooked there was no pink left so maybe others have been pink & I've never noticed because I didn't cut into them before they were cooked. Anyway, we are both still alive so couldn't have been poisonous ????????


I'm doing multiple colours. Although this is green, I think I might do another in blue as I'm tending towards the blues/greys.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, nice square, pretty color. Are you doing all the same color or multiple colors?
> 
> Julie, ink for printers here is very pricy too. Later printers were cheaper to run as their cartridges held so much more ink but now those printers have become very expensive to buy. We have been using one that DS got when he went to college 9 years ago but it has recently started giving trouble. I went looking last week for a new one, now any lazer that will print color is over $500???? The newer ink jet printers apparently have much more ink in the cartridges. Anyway, I bought an ink jet printer that's supposed to print at least 400 pages with the included ink for $99, I've yet to hook it up & hope it's ok. The one thing that I'm excited about is that I will be able to print from the iPad. Since we don't print a lot, it's not a great expense for us.,
> 
> As to the potatoes that was pink inside, I had already thrown it in the pot with all the others & cooked it, when cooked there was no pink left so maybe others have been pink & I've never noticed because I didn't cut into them before they were cooked. Anyway, we are both still alive so couldn't have been poisonous ????????


Apparently the ink can dry up, if not used for a long time, can't say that this is my observation, though. We were looking at a Lazer printer for Seniors- it would have been around $300 after cash back, but the President told me to purchase the cheaper option, so I did- (took me nearly a week to get it up and running though! -could not recall the password!)

Glad the potatoes don't seem to be poisonous!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful block. I haven't done any of them yet but am saving the patterns.

The living room isn't totally finished but Here is a picture of how it's going. The room is 15.3 ft x 23.1 ft[ and no, I will not be keeping the tv on top of the wood burning stove...LOL. The dining room is 14.6 x 15.4 and it is packed with not only the furniture from the dining room but also most of the living room stuff. I took this picture sitting on one of the sofas in the dining room. What looks like a "dark spot" on the wall above the tv is actually the ornament on the end of the chain that turns on the ceiling fan. Can't do any more in there today as the first coat of floor paint now has to dry/cure 24 hours. 
quote=budasha]Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.[/quote]


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.


That looks lovely Liz


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwen, the floor looks great!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, nice square, pretty color. Are you doing all the same color or multiple colors?
> 
> Julie, ink for printers here is very pricy too. Later printers were cheaper to run as their cartridges held so much more ink but now those printers have become very expensive to buy. We have been using one that DS got when he went to college 9 years ago but it has recently started giving trouble. I went looking last week for a new one, now any lazer that will print color is over $500???? The newer ink jet printers apparently have much more ink in the cartridges. Anyway, I bought an ink jet printer that's supposed to print at least 400 pages with the included ink for $99, I've yet to hook it up & hope it's ok. The one thing that I'm excited about is that I will be able to print from the iPad. Since we don't print a lot, it's not a great expense for us.,
> 
> As to the potatoes that was pink inside, I had already thrown it in the pot with all the others & cooked it, when cooked there was no pink left so maybe others have been pink & I've never noticed because I didn't cut into them before they were cooked. Anyway, we are both still alive so couldn't have been poisonous ????????


Ink is pricey here too , sometimes it cheaper to buy a new printer ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi Bonnie,
> 
> I always thought it was potatoes that had gone green that were not good to eat??????? I sympathize with the printer issue. I bought a new printer (requested and paid for by the sorority Board because they wanted to have a scanner in house) and found that my Mac did not have enough memory to support the printer software. Then I learned that you can't add memory to a Mac that is over 5 years old. I think they have us comin' and goin'. Seems like they want us to by new computers more often than I am feeling I need to.


I agree, they get you coming & going. What happened to reduce, reuse, recycle?

Yes, sunburned potatoes are green & not good to eat, when I cut th green piece off the inside was pink, I think it must just be crossbred with another kind or something


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful block. I haven't done any of them yet but am saving the patterns.
> 
> The living room isn't totally finished but Here is a picture of how it's going. The room is 15.3 ft x 23.1 ft[ and no, I will not be keeping the tv on top of the wood burning stove...LOL. The dining room is 14.6 x 15.4 and it is packed with not only the furniture from the dining room but also most of the living room stuff. I took this picture sitting on one of the sofas in the dining room. What looks like a "dark spot" on the wall above the tv is actually the ornament on the end of the chain that turns on the ceiling fan. Can't do any more in there today as the first coat of floor paint now has to dry/cure 24 hours.
> quote=budasha]Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.


[/quote]

That looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently the ink can dry up, if not used for a long time, can't say that this is my observation, though. We were looking at a Lazer printer for Seniors- it would have been around $300 after cash back, but the President told me to purchase the cheaper option, so I did- (took me nearly a week to get it up and running though! -could not recall the password!)
> 
> Glad the potatoes don't seem to be poisonous!


I was told if you print something once every 1-2 weeks it's shouldn't dry out. Hopefully


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been outside all morning, the neighbors didn't want the corn so I got it hauled away & got some other things cleaned up. We got a little shower of rain, so chased me in for the moment. It's brightened up now so I better get outside to do the tilling.

Tomorrow I'm going with the bowling team to a Communities in Bloom workshop at a resort at Fowler Lake about 45 minutes away. The whole day is free????We are to do some craft project, I'm guessing an outdoor fall wreath or some such, learn to do self watering planters ( I've already seen that demo) & get a tour of the place, it's supposed to have amazing landscaping. Thus is the place

http://firesongexperience.com/


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, they get you coming & going. What happened to reduce, reuse, recycle?
> 
> Yes, sunburned potatoes are green & not good to eat, when I cut th green piece off the inside was pink, I think it must just be crossbred with another kind or something


How interesting, you might have accidentally created a new hybrid. We have Maori heritage potatoes which have purple skins and purple flesh which tastes really nice as it changes to yellow when cooked. They're not in the supermarkets generally, but can get them at farmers markets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The trip to the workshop sounds delightful. Followed the link you posted and what a lovely place that is too. Hope you have a wonderful,
creative, and relaxing time there. Looking forward to pictures of what you make.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been outside all morning, the neighbors didn't want the corn so I got it hauled away & got some other things cleaned up. We got a little shower of rain, so chased me in for the moment. It's brightened up now so I better get outside to do the tilling.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going with the bowling team to a Communities in Bloom workshop at a resort at Fowler Lake about 45 minutes away. The whole day is free????We are to do some craft project, I'm guessing an outdoor fall wreath or some such, learn to do self watering planters ( I've already seen that demo) & get a tour of the place, it's supposed to have amazing landscaping. Thus is the place
> 
> http://firesongexperience.com/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you so much for stopping by mirror and giving bonnie some good information. we hope you had a good time and will return each time you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Mirror said:


> That potato not for cooking throw check others and about corn you can boil or microwave add lemon on it eat if like add some spice before putting lemon juice on it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have a manards? i thought they were just an ohio firm. huh i like home depot the best. we have a lowe's here that i'm not sure if i have been in it or not. i love going in just to look. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I really need to go look at Home Depot and Menards and look at colors.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great age isn't it? lol --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Dang it Sam, I KNEW we were the same age! You fooled me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the only puppies we have now are next door. "Lucy" is Alexis's dog and "Cooper" is Alex's dog. heidi does a lot of baby sitting for Cooper. they are both very cute but i would like one a little older - that is already housebroken. we will see. --- sam



budasha said:


> What happened to all the puppies? Did I miss something?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful block. I haven't done any of them yet but am saving the patterns.
> 
> The living room isn't totally finished but Here is a picture of how it's going. The room is 15.3 ft x 23.1 ft[ and no, I will not be keeping the tv on top of the wood burning stove...LOL. The dining room is 14.6 x 15.4 and it is packed with not only the furniture from the dining room but also most of the living room stuff. I took this picture sitting on one of the sofas in the dining room. What looks like a "dark spot" on the wall above the tv is actually the ornament on the end of the chain that turns on the ceiling fan. Can't do any more in there today as the first coat of floor paint now has to dry/cure 24 hours.
> quote=budasha]Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.


[/quote]

Looking great Gwen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been outside all morning, the neighbors didn't want the corn so I got it hauled away & got some other things cleaned up. We got a little shower of rain, so chased me in for the moment. It's brightened up now so I better get outside to do the tilling.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going with the bowling team to a Communities in Bloom workshop at a resort at Fowler Lake about 45 minutes away. The whole day is free????We are to do some craft project, I'm guessing an outdoor fall wreath or some such, learn to do self watering planters ( I've already seen that demo) & get a tour of the place, it's supposed to have amazing landscaping. Thus is the place
> 
> http://firesongexperience.com/


Sounds like a great way to spend tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have a manards? i thought they were just an ohio firm. huh i like home depot the best. we have a lowe's here that i'm not sure if i have been in it or not. i love going in just to look. --- sam


Yes, we have one in Cheyenne, Wy and one just down the road in Scottsbluff, Ne that we go to at least once every two weeks, they have the best dog treats for the best price.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great choice of colors gwen. do you put more than one coat of the floor? really looking nice. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful block. I haven't done any of them yet but am saving the patterns.
> 
> The living room isn't totally finished but Here is a picture of how it's going. The room is 15.3 ft x 23.1 ft[ and no, I will not be keeping the tv on top of the wood burning stove...LOL. The dining room is 14.6 x 15.4 and it is packed with not only the furniture from the dining room but also most of the living room stuff. I took this picture sitting on one of the sofas in the dining room. What looks like a "dark spot" on the wall above the tv is actually the ornament on the end of the chain that turns on the ceiling fan. Can't do any more in there today as the first coat of floor paint now has to dry/cure 24 hours.
> quote=budasha]Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a beautiful place to go and just relax. hope you have a super time. do they feed you? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been outside all morning, the neighbors didn't want the corn so I got it hauled away & got some other things cleaned up. We got a little shower of rain, so chased me in for the moment. It's brightened up now so I better get outside to do the tilling.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going with the bowling team to a Communities in Bloom workshop at a resort at Fowler Lake about 45 minutes away. The whole day is free????We are to do some craft project, I'm guessing an outdoor fall wreath or some such, learn to do self watering planters ( I've already seen that demo) & get a tour of the place, it's supposed to have amazing landscaping. Thus is the place
> 
> http://firesongexperience.com/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful block. I haven't done any of them yet but am saving the patterns.
> 
> The living room isn't totally finished but Here is a picture of how it's going. The room is 15.3 ft x 23.1 ft[ and no, I will not be keeping the tv on top of the wood burning stove...LOL. The dining room is 14.6 x 15.4 and it is packed with not only the furniture from the dining room but also most of the living room stuff. I took this picture sitting on one of the sofas in the dining room. What looks like a "dark spot" on the wall above the tv is actually the ornament on the end of the chain that turns on the ceiling fan. Can't do any more in there today as the first coat of floor paint now has to dry/cure 24 hours.
> quote=budasha]Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.


[/quote]

I think the grey is a good look- I have a lot of grey at home- takes any colour you choose to put with it. It's been a lot of work, Gwen. Great you have been so energised.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I’ve been upto Spotlight this morning and found these colours. An Outlander shawl is in my sights. It is easy just single crochet stitches and two big triangles with black and green stripes. I polished up my silver kilt pin to fasten it, and so all set to make it. The oatmeal colour has nice earthy shading in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was told if you print something once every 1-2 weeks it's shouldn't dry out. Hopefully


I must remember that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've been upto Spotlight this morning and found these colours. An Outlander shawl is in my sights. It is easy just single crochet stitches and two big triangles with black and green stripes. I polished up my silver kilt pin to fasten it, and so all set to make it. The oatmeal colour has nice earthy shading in it.


I like those colours- be interesting to see the finished shawl. I bet it won't take you long!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Cashmeregma wrote:
> Yes, the cable opening is a different size on the newer laptop. The battery actually blew out the back opening part and there was nothing left on the memory of the older one. The new one has a different cable size and is perplexing as now the phone cable doesn't work. Same brand too.
> 
> My phone has the photos on it and I need to transfer them to the laptop but the cable the phone used to transfer to the other laptop fit and I could transfer photos fine. The new laptop changed the cable size so now I can't transfer my photos to the laptop that I use and have to wait till DH is done on his computer as it is older and the phone cable is compatible with that. Still not sure if I've answered your question but at least that is why I am having problems getting photos on the laptop. I think they change the cable size so that people have to buy new cables or adaptors, which aren't cheap. If that's not the answer then I guess I don't understand the question.
> Simply, yes, the laptop is new within the last year.


The end that goes to the computer should still be the same. However, since it doesn't seem to be, you can email them to yourself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful block. I haven't done any of them yet but am saving the patterns.
> 
> The living room isn't totally finished but Here is a picture of how it's going. The room is 15.3 ft x 23.1 ft[ and no, I will not be keeping the tv on top of the wood burning stove...LOL. The dining room is 14.6 x 15.4 and it is packed with not only the furniture from the dining room but also most of the living room stuff. I took this picture sitting on one of the sofas in the dining room. What looks like a "dark spot" on the wall above the tv is actually the ornament on the end of the chain that turns on the ceiling fan. Can't do any more in there today as the first coat of floor paint now has to dry/cure 24 hours.
> quote=budasha]Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.


[/quote]

Room looks lovely Gwen, never thought of putting a shade of grey on walls , always thought it would make a room look dark but yours looks light and peaceful


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Sorry.....
> Internet Movie Data Base
> There is an app or Google it.
> It is a master list of all movies, TV, plays etc. in history. You can look by movie name, actor name, director, etc. It is a wealth of data about film and entertainment. It will keep you entertained forever!!


Thank you! I need to remember that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a day of resting in recliners was well earned.


It was. And today has been pretty much the same for me. I spent the day dumping emails and watching YouTube.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have i missed something - is margaret a grandma again yet? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> have i missed something - is margaret a grandma again yet? --- sam


No word as yet- it is still rather early in Adelaide.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie have a wonderful workshop.
Liz, block is so pretty.
Sam, it is a good age.
Gwen, floor looks great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

In view of recent discussions, I thought this image I found on Facebook rather funny:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent discussions, I thought this image I found on Facebook rather funny:


Brilliant????????????????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I saw that pic too and thought it was cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Brilliant????????????????????????


I liked it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I saw that pic too and thought it was cute.


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello, I hope I can keep up now with you all. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello, I hope I can keep up now with you all. Fingers crossed.


So good to see you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> great choice of colors gwen. do you put more than one coat of the floor? really looking nice. --- sam


Brantley wants to put a second coat. We have to let it "cure" overnight so will do that tomorrow. We also need to put another coat of white on the trim as it was so dark before there are still some spots not covered to my liking (Brantley agrees too). Brantley and his helper very lightly sanded with a hand orbital sander first and then I mopped it with TSP and then again with just clean water to rinse it. We had to let it dry thoroughly but with fans blowing on it, it was dry in about 1 1/2 hours just to be safe. Brantley & his helperthen cut in around the baseboards and then I rolled the floor.

I had it pretty easy today once I moved all the furniture into the dining room while he went to pick up his helper. I also made several runs to Lowes for needed items (dust mask, TSP, sandpaper, and quart of paint I wanted to use to paint a small book case) While the guys were sanding I washed the small bookcase with the TSP and then rinsed it. When it was dry I then painted it a darker grey using furniture paint which gives a nicer finish than a wall or floor paint. (or so I'm told). I just finished putting the second coat on it. Also cleaned and spray painted the two register vents a grey that is a pretty close match to the floor color.

After all that, I have now made dinner for DD & DH; I'm fasting today so nothing for me today. You'd think with all I've been doing today I'd be hungry but I'm not. Of course, I've had my bone broth and lots of water. Can't get to the scales (they are buried somewhere in the dining room) but last time when I weighed last week I was down 70 lbs. Will probably weigh on Friday IF I can find the scales under all the stuff in the dining room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley wants to put a second coat. We have to let it "cure" overnight so will do that tomorrow. We also need to put another coat of white on the trim as it was so dark before there are still some spots not covered to my liking (Brantley agrees too). Brantley and his helper very lightly sanded with a hand orbital sander first and then I mopped it with TSP and then again with just clean water to rinse it. We had to let it dry thoroughly but with fans blowing on it, it was dry in about 1 1/2 hours just to be safe. Brantley & his helper then cut in around the baseboards and then I rolled the floor.
> 
> I had it pretty easy today once I moved all the furniture into the dining room while he went to pick up his helper. I also made several runs to Lowes for needed items (dust mask, TSP, sandpaper, and quart of paint I wanted to use to paint a small book case) While the guys were sanding I washed the small bookcase with the TSP and then rinsed it. When it was dry I then painted it a darker grey using furniture paint which gives a nicer finish than a wall or floor paint. (or so I'm told). I just finished putting the second coat on it. Also cleaned and spray painted the two register vents a grey that is a pretty close match to the floor color.
> 
> After all that, I have now made dinner for DD & DH; I'm fasting today so nothing for me today. You'd think with all I've been doing today I'd be hungry but I'm not. Of course, I've had my bone broth and lots of water. Can't get to the scales (they are buried somewhere in the dining room) but last time when I weighed last week I was down 70 lbs. Will probably weigh on Friday IF I can find the scales under all the stuff in the dining room.


I am curious to know what TSP translates to!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely colors Fan. Looking forward to seeing the finished shawl.


Fan said:


> I've been upto Spotlight this morning and found these colours. An Outlander shawl is in my sights. It is easy just single crochet stitches and two big triangles with black and green stripes. I polished up my silver kilt pin to fasten it, and so all set to make it. The oatmeal colour has nice earthy shading in it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja. I guess it depends on the shade of grey. At Lowes, the grey tones are considered neutrals and OMG are they so many variations of grey. It took me forever to decide on which to use.



Swedenme said:


> Room looks lovely Gwen, never thought of putting a shade of grey on walls , always thought it would make a room look dark but yours looks light and peaceful


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....this is funny Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent discussions, I thought this image I found on Facebook rather funny:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....this is funny Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry, should have given it. It is Trisodium Phosphate; a heavy duty cleaner that is recommended to clean decks, floors, etc. prior to painting.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know what TSP translates to!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to put up my feet and knit awhile. Do believe it will be an early night as I got up at 5:30 a.m. and have had a busy day. TTYL and thanks for the positive comments on the painting endeavor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry, should have given it. It is Trisodium Phosphate; a heavy duty cleaner that is recommended to clean decks, floors, etc. prior to painting.


Ah, a little wiser now!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wow, you really had a busy day.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely colors Fan. Looking forward to seeing the finished shawl.


Thank you, and the colours for house are terrific what a big job you've undertaken. I love grey and white it's very smart and modern looking for a base.
Projects like that are great for clearing out unwanted goods too. I just took a big bag full of castoff clothing, bedding, and shoes to the local charity store.
Feels very satisfying to know somebody will get the use of them. I support 2 local stores, one is a church one, and the other a hospice one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi Bonnie,
> 
> I always thought it was potatoes that had gone green that were not good to eat??????? I sympathize with the printer issue. I bought a new printer (requested and paid for by the sorority Board because they wanted to have a scanner in house) and found that my Mac did not have enough memory to support the printer software. Then I learned that you can't add memory to a Mac that is over 5 years old. I think they have us comin' and goin'. Seems like they want us to by new computers more often than I am feeling I need to.


Any that have green in them are not good to eat; the pink or purplish color can come from a chemical reaction of something in the potato and the air, but nothing to worry about. (I had to look it up; I remembered they were okay but couldn't recall why--and knew the green bits must not be eaten.)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ink is pricey here too , sometimes it cheaper to buy a new printer ,


Have you looked into a continuous ink supply for your printer? You can find them online and they work great. At least they do for my old HP printer. I get the ink by the quart, very much cheaper and simply refill the ink receptacles. Ink costs about 25$ a full quart, is specific for the type of printer and much cheaper than doing the individual cartridges. I print 10-20 handouts for my family history class each week and this surely makes it much cheaper. I often find the paper at a bargain as well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Any that have green in them are not good to eat; the pink or purplish color can come from a chemical reaction of something in the potato and the air, but nothing to worry about. (I had to look it up; I remembered they were okay but couldn't recall why--and knew the green bits must not be eaten.)


Just did a search and it's because they cause a chemical reaction called solanine which is poisonous to humans if consumed in large quantities.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It was. And today has been pretty much the same for me. I spent the day dumping emails and watching YouTube.


I haven't gotten much done today, we went to Scottsbluff so Marla could finish her ceramic pig, but the shop is closed on Monday, so we stopped at my cousins and ended up being there for a couple hours, took a nap and here we are. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent discussions, I thought this image I found on Facebook rather funny:


HaHa!!! And when they pile on you, you end up with hot flashes too! :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Have you looked into a continuous ink supply for your printer? You can find them online and they work great. At least they do for my old HP printer. I get the ink by the quart, very much cheaper and simply refill the ink receptacles. Ink costs about 25$ a full quart, is specific for the type of printer and much cheaper than doing the individual cartridges. I print 10-20 handouts for my family history class each week and this surely makes it much cheaper. I often find the paper at a bargain as well.


If the printer cartridge has a chip on it, it can't be refilled unless you buy a device that resets it (don't even know if those are still available or not)--I learned the hard way! At $45 a refill, I just decided to get rid of the printer and haven't really missed it, to be honest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley wants to put a second coat. We have to let it "cure" overnight so will do that tomorrow. We also need to put another coat of white on the trim as it was so dark before there are still some spots not covered to my liking (Brantley agrees too). Brantley and his helper very lightly sanded with a hand orbital sander first and then I mopped it with TSP and then again with just clean water to rinse it. We had to let it dry thoroughly but with fans blowing on it, it was dry in about 1 1/2 hours just to be safe. Brantley & his helperthen cut in around the baseboards and then I rolled the floor.
> 
> I had it pretty easy today once I moved all the furniture into the dining room while he went to pick up his helper. I also made several runs to Lowes for needed items (dust mask, TSP, sandpaper, and quart of paint I wanted to use to paint a small book case) While the guys were sanding I washed the small bookcase with the TSP and then rinsed it. When it was dry I then painted it a darker grey using furniture paint which gives a nicer finish than a wall or floor paint. (or so I'm told). I just finished putting the second coat on it. Also cleaned and spray painted the two register vents a grey that is a pretty close match to the floor color.
> 
> After all that, I have now made dinner for DD & DH; I'm fasting today so nothing for me today. You'd think with all I've been doing today I'd be hungry but I'm not. Of course, I've had my bone broth and lots of water. Can't get to the scales (they are buried somewhere in the dining room) but last time when I weighed last week I was down 70 lbs. Will probably weigh on Friday IF I can find the scales under all the stuff in the dining room.


Well done on everything you are accomplishing, weight loss included. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like a beautiful place to go and just relax. hope you have a super time. do they feed you? --- sam


Yes, we get lunch. I'm not sure who's sponsoring it but it's all free


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've been upto Spotlight this morning and found these colours. An Outlander shawl is in my sights. It is easy just single crochet stitches and two big triangles with black and green stripes. I polished up my silver kilt pin to fasten it, and so all set to make it. The oatmeal colour has nice earthy shading in it.


Should be a pretty shawl


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Should be a pretty shawl


Thank you yes, I can sit and watch the show, and wear it as I do. Not for much longer as summer slowly comes around. It's working up fast so won't take long to do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If the printer cartridge has a chip on it, it can't be refilled unless you buy a device that resets it (don't even know if those are still available or not)--I learned the hard way! At $45 a refill, I just decided to get rid of the printer and haven't really missed it, to be honest.


Another way they get you coming & going


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thank you, and the colours for house are terrific what a big job you've undertaken. I love grey and white it's very smart and modern looking for a base.
> Projects like that are great for clearing out unwanted goods too. I just took a big bag full of castoff clothing, bedding, and shoes to the local charity store.
> Feels very satisfying to know somebody will get the use of them. I support 2 local stores, one is a church one, and the other a hospice one.


Likewise, oh dear not sure I can do the shoes though!!!!???
Can't wear 1/2 of them nymore but I refuse to give them away, lol! Maybe, just maybe I maybe able to wear them AGAIN, lol!!

I have 6 x 1/2 full green garbage bags of clothing for a charity that was meant to collect last week and they didn't show.

And as I'm home with a virus can't take them into town to one of the charity shops, I will have to wait for another charity to call. Hence my dining room is a mess with donations.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Gwen, you are really on a roll, no wonder you're tired tonight
Fan, always nice to get things cleared out & fir a good cause too.

I got lots accomplished today too. Finished clearing the "junk" from the garden & got it all tilled. I don't usually till in fall but I'm hoping if I till a couple of times I can get the slug eggs to the surface where they will hopefully due. 
I picked my "big" grape crop????????I think I got 3/4 of a cup but at least I've proven I can grow them & they taste good.
DH & DS are busy hauling bales & said would be in "whenever" ????For supper so I put a roast in the oven, they can have hot beef sandwich when they show.
Had a chicken carcass in the fridge so have a pot of chicken & rice soup on too so DH will have something when I'm gone tomorrow


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Likewise, oh dear not sure I can do the shoes though!!!!???
> Can't wear 1/2 of them nymore but I refuse to give them away, lol! Maybe, just maybe I maybe able to wear them AGAIN, lol!!
> 
> I have 6 x 1/2 full green garbage bags of clothing for a charity that was meant to collect last week and they didn't show.
> ...


Hope the charity calls soon for you. The shoes I discarded were 2 pairs of flip flops practically new but very uncomfortable even after several tries. 
Know what you mean though, I've got a pair of leather boots 25 years old which I can't part with. The soles have been repaired and they're still very wearable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great play on words julie - very cute. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent discussions, I thought this image I found on Facebook rather funny:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you martina - what have you been up too? --- sam



martina said:


> Hello, I hope I can keep up now with you all. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HaHa!!! And when they pile on you, you end up with hot flashes too! :sm04:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Likewise, oh dear not sure I can do the shoes though!!!!???
> Can't wear 1/2 of them nymore but I refuse to give them away, lol! Maybe, just maybe I maybe able to wear them AGAIN, lol!!
> 
> I have 6 x 1/2 full green garbage bags of clothing for a charity that was meant to collect last week and they didn't show.
> ...


Sorry to hear you are crook, Lynnette!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great play on words julie - very cute. --- sam


I liked it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you martina - what have you been up too? --- sam


Her computer has been a bit recalcitrant - doesn't like the KTP!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi Bonnie,
> 
> I always thought it was potatoes that had gone green that were not good to eat??????? I sympathize with the printer issue. I bought a new printer (requested and paid for by the sorority Board because they wanted to have a scanner in house) and found that my Mac did not have enough memory to support the printer software. Then I learned that you can't add memory to a Mac that is over 5 years old. I think they have us comin' and goin'. Seems like they want us to by new computers more often than I am feeling I need to.


Yes, green potatoes are poisonous.

I had a flatbed scanner that I loved. It was only an inch thick and I could put it in my computer case with my laptop when I wanted to take it to scan family photos. When I got the windows 7 laptop, there were no new drivers for my scanner. So I had to buy a new one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful block. I haven't done any of them yet but am saving the patterns.
> 
> The living room isn't totally finished but Here is a picture of how it's going. The room is 15.3 ft x 23.1 ft[ and no, I will not be keeping the tv on top of the wood burning stove...LOL. The dining room is 14.6 x 15.4 and it is packed with not only the furniture from the dining room but also most of the living room stuff. I took this picture sitting on one of the sofas in the dining room. What looks like a "dark spot" on the wall above the tv is actually the ornament on the end of the chain that turns on the ceiling fan. Can't do any more in there today as the first coat of floor paint now has to dry/cure 24 hours.
> quote=budasha]Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.


[/quote]

Looks great! I love the grey.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been outside all morning, the neighbors didn't want the corn so I got it hauled away & got some other things cleaned up. We got a little shower of rain, so chased me in for the moment. It's brightened up now so I better get outside to do the tilling.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going with the bowling team to a Communities in Bloom workshop at a resort at Fowler Lake about 45 minutes away. The whole day is free????We are to do some craft project, I'm guessing an outdoor fall wreath or some such, learn to do self watering planters ( I've already seen that demo) & get a tour of the place, it's supposed to have amazing landscaping. Thus is the place
> 
> http://firesongexperience.com/


Have fun tomorrow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have a manards? i thought they were just an ohio firm. huh i like home depot the best. we have a lowe's here that i'm not sure if i have been in it or not. i love going in just to look. --- sam


We like Menards better than Home Depot or Lowes, but have to go 45 minutes to get there. HD and Lowes are only 10 minutes away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've been upto Spotlight this morning and found these colours. An Outlander shawl is in my sights. It is easy just single crochet stitches and two big triangles with black and green stripes. I polished up my silver kilt pin to fasten it, and so all set to make it. The oatmeal colour has nice earthy shading in it.


That will be pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello, I hope I can keep up now with you all. Fingers crossed.


I hope so! We miss you when you are gone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't gotten much done today, we went to Scottsbluff so Marla could finish her ceramic pig, but the shop is closed on Monday, so we stopped at my cousins and ended up being there for a couple hours, took a nap and here we are. lol


A restful day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Likewise, oh dear not sure I can do the shoes though!!!!???
> Can't wear 1/2 of them nymore but I refuse to give them away, lol! Maybe, just maybe I maybe able to wear them AGAIN, lol!!
> 
> I have 6 x 1/2 full green garbage bags of clothing for a charity that was meant to collect last week and they didn't show.
> ...


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A restful day!


Of course if I'd have gone to bed last night instead of staying up knitting and gotten more than 5 hours sleep (knowing that I had to be up around 6am to get David's cooler packed), I would have gotten more done. lol


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If the printer cartridge has a chip on it, it can't be refilled unless you buy a device that resets it (don't even know if those are still available or not)--I learned the hard way! At $45 a refill, I just decided to get rid of the printer and haven't really missed it, to be honest.


 Just for your information, this replaces your cartridge. http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/111940476769?chn=ps&dispItem=1

Here is one on ebay. Just do a search for continuous ink supply system and use your printer and see if one is made for your printer. It is a wonderful gadget and works wonderfully. Saves lots of money as well. You remove the cartridges and plug this system in instead.

Love the colors of your home, Gwennie. Very peaceful and looks so fresh. Great work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just for your information, this replaces your cartridge. http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/111940476769?chn=ps&dispItem=1
> 
> Here is one on ebay. Just do a search for continuous ink supply system and use your printer and see if one is made for your printer. It is a wonderful gadget and works wonderfully. Saves lots of money as well. You remove the cartridges and plug this system in instead.
> 
> Love the colors of your home, Gwennie. Very peaceful and looks so fresh. Great work.


Thanks, but the printer is long gone now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I am so sorry I missed your birthday! I'm glad it was a good day for you and that you were treated very special. You deserve it! Happy Belated Birthday!

I loved Chinatown. The ending really surprised me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Hello, I hope I can keep up now with you all. Fingers crossed.


Good to see you back Mary


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mystery socks finished and posted on the main thread on the forum, so I'm thinking I can post a finished photo here.
It's a Heidi Nick pattern, and fabulous to work, I highly recommend any of her patterns.

I did fraternal twins, one of each set of charts, just for kicks and giggles, love them both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I've been upto Spotlight this morning and found these colours. An Outlander shawl is in my sights. It is easy just single crochet stitches and two big triangles with black and green stripes. I polished up my silver kilt pin to fasten it, and so all set to make it. The oatmeal colour has nice earthy shading in it.


Lovely colours Fan


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And on that note, I'm heading to bed. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Just for your information, this replaces your cartridge. http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/111940476769?chn=ps&dispItem=1
> 
> Here is one on ebay. Just do a search for continuous ink supply system and use your printer and see if one is made for your printer. It is a wonderful gadget and works wonderfully. Saves lots of money as well. You remove the cartridges and plug this system in instead.
> 
> Love the colors of your home, Gwennie. Very peaceful and looks so fresh. Great work.


Thank you Joyce , will pass this on to son


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mystery socks finished and posted on the main thread on the forum, so I'm thinking I can post a finished photo here.
> It's a Heidi Nick pattern, and fabulous to work, I highly recommend any of her patterns.
> 
> I did fraternal twins, one of each set of charts, just for kicks and giggles, love them both.


Great socks!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Mystery socks finished and posted on the main thread on the forum, so I'm thinking I can post a finished photo here.
> It's a Heidi Nick pattern, and fabulous to work, I highly recommend any of her patterns.
> 
> I did fraternal twins, one of each set of charts, just for kicks and giggles, love them both.


Lovely socks Kaye Jo, I can see the difference now , when I first saw them at 4.10 this morning it was still pitch black here and sitting in the dark I couldn't really see , now I'm wide awake can see all the differences


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful block. I haven't done any of them yet but am saving the patterns.
> 
> The living room isn't totally finished but Here is a picture of how it's going. The room is 15.3 ft x 23.1 ft[ and no, I will not be keeping the tv on top of the wood burning stove...LOL. The dining room is 14.6 x 15.4 and it is packed with not only the furniture from the dining room but also most of the living room stuff. I took this picture sitting on one of the sofas in the dining room. What looks like a "dark spot" on the wall above the tv is actually the ornament on the end of the chain that turns on the ceiling fan. Can't do any more in there today as the first coat of floor paint now has to dry/cure 24 hours.
> quote=budasha]Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.


[/quote]

Well done, it looks really good! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been outside all morning, the neighbors didn't want the corn so I got it hauled away & got some other things cleaned up. We got a little shower of rain, so chased me in for the moment. It's brightened up now so I better get outside to do the tilling.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going with the bowling team to a Communities in Bloom workshop at a resort at Fowler Lake about 45 minutes away. The whole day is free????We are to do some craft project, I'm guessing an outdoor fall wreath or some such, learn to do self watering planters ( I've already seen that demo) & get a tour of the place, it's supposed to have amazing landscaping. Thus is the place
> 
> http://firesongexperience.com/


That sounds like a wonderful day and looks to be a beautiful place Bonnie, thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Mystery socks finished and posted on the main thread on the forum, so I'm thinking I can post a finished photo here.
> It's a Heidi Nick pattern, and fabulous to work, I highly recommend any of her patterns.
> 
> I did fraternal twins, one of each set of charts, just for kicks and giggles, love them both.


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mystery socks finished and posted on the main thread on the forum, so I'm thinking I can post a finished photo here.
> It's a Heidi Nick pattern, and fabulous to work, I highly recommend any of her patterns.
> 
> I did fraternal twins, one of each set of charts, just for kicks and giggles, love them both.


Lovely socks and I like that they are fraternal twins. The color is great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Mystery socks finished and posted on the main thread on the forum, so I'm thinking I can post a finished photo here.
> It's a Heidi Nick pattern, and fabulous to work, I highly recommend any of her patterns.
> 
> I did fraternal twins, one of each set of charts, just for kicks and giggles, love them both.


Pretty, pretty socks. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a quick note to say Gordon James arrived 22 hours ago. Both well. Elizabeth currently loves him- see if that changes when he is at her place. Will return when I can but one little girl takes a lot of time. 
Did want to say last night but had to wait till they made it public and I then had a chance to get on. 
But now back to E.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just a quick note to say Gordon James arrived 22 hours ago. Both well. Elizabeth currently loves him- see if that changes when he is at her place. Will return when I can but one little girl takes a lot of time.
> Did want to say last night but had to wait till they made it public and I then had a chance to get on.
> But now back to E.


????????Congratulations Margaret to you and your family . One word of advice watch what you are doing when changing diaper little boys are a bit more fun than girls to change especially when it's not you who gets caught out ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Just a quick note to say Gordon James arrived 22 hours ago. Both well. Elizabeth currently loves him- see if that changes when he is at her place. Will return when I can but one little girl takes a lot of time.
> Did want to say last night but had to wait till they made it public and I then had a chance to get on.
> But now back to E.


Congratulations to you and the family. Love and blessings to Gordon James.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just a quick note to say Gordon James arrived 22 hours ago. Both well. Elizabeth currently loves him- see if that changes when he is at her place. Will return when I can but one little girl takes a lot of time.
> Did want to say last night but had to wait till they made it public and I then had a chance to get on.
> But now back to E.


Awww a boy so one of each now, how gorgeous. Congratulations all round. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope so! We miss you when you are gone.


Thanks that's nice to know. 
Sam, as Julie said, site problems and been rather busy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to the world Gordon James.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a quick note to say Gordon James arrived 22 hours ago. Both well. Elizabeth currently loves him- see if that changes when he is at her place. Will return when I can but one little girl takes a lot of time.
> Did want to say last night but had to wait till they made it public and I then had a chance to get on.
> But now back to E.


That is grand news! so he is the 25th! I am glad E likes him so far. Apparently when my two brothers came home, when I was two and a bit, I filled their bassinets with my toys, I have no recall if they were a disappointment for not playing with them, but I do remember bathing my rubber doll as Mum bathed the twins in the morning- be great if that is how it continues for E.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> ????????Congratulations Margaret to you and your family . One word of advice watch what you are doing when changing diaper little boys are a bit more fun than girls to change especially when it's not you who gets caught out ????


LOL- I got caught out changing my nephew Paul when he was around 9 months- it is quite a startle factor when you are used to little girls! :sm25: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a quick note to say Gordon James arrived 22 hours ago. Both well. Elizabeth currently loves him- see if that changes when he is at her place. Will return when I can but one little girl takes a lot of time.
> Did want to say last night but had to wait till they made it public and I then had a chance to get on.
> But now back to E.


Fantastic news. Glad everyone is doing well including "E".


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Got a few items finished now to finish a few more 
The picture doesn't show the true colour of the cardigan it's a nice shade of pink although I did live dangerously again and just made it eith the yarn Ã°ÂÂÂit was made so I could
Practise my seaming which I will never be a fan of


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL- I got caught out changing my nephew Paul when he was around 9 months- it is quite a startle factor when you are used to little girls! :sm25: :sm23: :sm24:


I soon learnt quickly to put something there just in case ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got a few items finished now to finish a few more
> The picture doesn't show the true colour of the cardigan it's a nice shade of pink although I did live dangerously again and just made it eith the yarn Ã°ÂÂÂit was made so I could
> Practise my seaming which I will never be a fan of


I love the different coloured buttons on the cardigan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I soon learnt quickly to put something there just in case ????


It is quite an awe-inspiring arc, when you are not used to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Of course you had only boys!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Getting late here- but still adjusting to the time change- it apparently is nearly the 27th. Time to head back to bed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> ????????Congratulations Margaret to you and your family . One word of advice watch what you are doing when changing diaper little boys are a bit more fun than girls to change especially when it's not you who gets caught out ????


Yes so I hear- I do have a brother 13 years younger than me so do have memories of changing his nappy (diaper). David keeps trying to say she- babies should be she's after 2 daughters and a granddaughter. And both Brett and David have tried calling him James. 
He looks similar to Elizabeth at the same age- different noses but eyes and mouth similar. Sleeping very so far but at only 24 hours old (well plus 10 minutes!) a little hard to tell anything.
Elizabeth currently loves him-keeps patting him, pulling up chairs etc to get up to watch him and being relatively gentle. But time will tell if this continues on. I think she is asleep now- but has been very restless. Sleeping very bad today and is a bit confused I think. So may not be as good a night as usual- last night she didn't stir.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is grand news! so he is the 25th! I am glad E likes him so far. Apparently when my two brothers came home, when I was two and a bit, I filled their bassinets with my toys, I have no recall if they were a disappointment for not playing with them, but I do remember bathing my rubber doll as Mum bathed the twins in the morning- be great if that is how it continues for E.


She adores Baby (being her dolls) and looks after her. Currently Baby is wearing one of Elizabeth's jumpers- as Baby is smaller than a newborn it is rather large on her! In fact I haven't even attempted to put the arms in the sleeves. I put one on that is small (one of the Spot jumpers) but that wasn't right according to Elizabeth- of course not as that was what I intended to do with it! Tried again to get her interested in the nappy I made for Baby but no.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got a few items finished now to finish a few more
> The picture doesn't show the true colour of the cardigan it's a nice shade of pink although I did live dangerously again and just made it eith the yarn Ã°ÂÂÂit was made so I could
> Practise my seaming which I will never be a fan of


The cardigan is nice- and baby things have very short seams. A few more in my future now I know I have a boy. If He had been a she I wouldn't have felt the desire to do so much as they already have them. But I do know a few I did can be easily worn by a boy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Got a few items finished now to finish a few more
> The picture doesn't show the true colour of the cardigan it's a nice shade of pink although I did live dangerously again and just made it eith the yarn Ã°ÂÂÂit was made so I could
> Practise my seaming which I will never be a fan of


Those are great. The hats and bootees just make me smile. The cardigan is very pretty :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How pretty!
> The lake looks wild, good that they are letting in some water again now. I expected it too look like the Great Salt Lake, which is really cool too, but it's nothing like it, no water at all.
> Its amazing how the birds and animals adapt to living around areas like that, it amazes me in Yellowstone to see little birds waking in the super heated water, and the water with all the chemical stuff going on in them, the bison just tromp through, their hooves must be super hard to be able to just go walking through something that literally reduces human flesh to a puddle.


Lake Eyre in the South Australian spends most of the time dry. But somehow the water birds know to flock there when it fills with water. No idea how they know this- and I was just reading that scientists don't know how they know either. The birds flock from coastal areas and the lake is close to the centre of the country. It is estimated that somehow 80% of the countries pelicans made it there in 1989/90 when it was filled.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's disappointing - i mean they could have induced her on the 24th and easy as they are going to do it on the 25th. oh well - too late now. hope she has a real easy time and the baby appears sooner than later. do they know what they are having or am i suffering from craft. two grandbabies should keep you and your needles busy. --- sam


No they didn't know- so I had knitted non-gender specific things. Left buttons off until his arrival- one to work out which side to put them on and the other to decide which of the two I had picked out to use.
I had done one with button holes in both bands as EZ suggested. Makes it so easy to place them when sewing them on as just put them over the hole and sew the hole up as the button is sewn on. Must tell Vicky that I have done that with some of the ones she has so if she wants them changed to give them to me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Of course if I'd have gone to bed last night instead of staying up knitting and gotten more than 5 hours sleep (knowing that I had to be up around 6am to get David's cooler packed), I would have gotten more done. lol


I understand that one!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mystery socks finished and posted on the main thread on the forum, so I'm thinking I can post a finished photo here.
> It's a Heidi Nick pattern, and fabulous to work, I highly recommend any of her patterns.
> 
> I did fraternal twins, one of each set of charts, just for kicks and giggles, love them both.


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a quick note to say Gordon James arrived 22 hours ago. Both well. Elizabeth currently loves him- see if that changes when he is at her place. Will return when I can but one little girl takes a lot of time.
> Did want to say last night but had to wait till they made it public and I then had a chance to get on.
> But now back to E.


Welcome to the world little Gordon James! Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am keeping things down which is a relief. if i feel the least bit nauseous i grab a zoltran. they really seem to do the trick. haven;t needed one for quite a while but they are always close by. --- sam
> 
> Note: i didn't think this had posted so i did it again which comes next. --- sam


You certainly sound better in your posts which is great


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> ????????Congratulations Margaret to you and your family . One word of advice watch what you are doing when changing diaper little boys are a bit more fun than girls to change especially when it's not you who gets caught out ????


Oh so true!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got a few items finished now to finish a few more
> The picture doesn't show the true colour of the cardigan it's a nice shade of pink although I did live dangerously again and just made it eith the yarn Ã°ÂÂÂit was made so I could
> Practise my seaming which I will never be a fan of


Your usual great work! The hats and boots are adorable!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes so I hear- I do have a brother 13 years younger than me so do have memories of changing his nappy (diaper). David keeps trying to say she- babies should be she's after 2 daughters and a granddaughter. And both Brett and David have tried calling him James.
> He looks similar to Elizabeth at the same age- different noses but eyes and mouth similar. Sleeping very so far but at only 24 hours old (well plus 10 minutes!) a little hard to tell anything.
> Elizabeth currently loves him-keeps patting him, pulling up chairs etc to get up to watch him and being relatively gentle. But time will tell if this continues on. I think she is asleep now- but has been very restless. Sleeping very bad today and is a bit confused I think. So may not be as good a night as usual- last night she didn't stir.


I hope you both can get some sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, we stayed cool. It was a recovery day for both of us. Saturday was the biggest fundraiser for the Polish club, and we both worked it. DH 5 hours longer than I did. Both of us are worn out and stiff and sore, but it was a good day with friends helping friends. Ended the day at the presidents home with pizza. We were in bed by 10:30. I don't know what time DH woke up, but I slept until 8:30. We went out for breakfast, watched trains for a while then sat in our recliners the rest of the day, and napped! I fixed eggs and toast at 9:00pm for supper! Today I get to do laundry.


Food and trains- Elizabeth would have loved to join you. Sounds sounds just the day you needed


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kiwifrau sorry to hear you have a virus; hope you get well soon.


kiwifrau said:


> Likewise, oh dear not sure I can do the shoes though!!!!???
> Can't wear 1/2 of them nymore but I refuse to give them away, lol! Maybe, just maybe I maybe able to wear them AGAIN, lol!!
> 
> I have 6 x 1/2 full green garbage bags of clothing for a charity that was meant to collect last week and they didn't show.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love learning about this Joyce; thank you! I'm going to search and see if one is available for my printer for sure. We go through ink like crazy between me printing patterns and of course DD printing out papers for classes/assigments. Would really save $$. I never knew such a device existed. If one isn't available for my model printer it may even be worth investing in a new printer that would be compatible!


flyty1n said:


> Just for your information, this replaces your cartridge. http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/111940476769?chn=ps&dispItem=1
> 
> Here is one on ebay. Just do a search for continuous ink supply system and use your printer and see if one is made for your printer. It is a wonderful gadget and works wonderfully. Saves lots of money as well. You remove the cartridges and plug this system in instead.
> 
> Love the colors of your home, Gwennie. Very peaceful and looks so fresh. Great work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful block. I haven't done any of them yet but am saving the patterns.
> 
> The living room isn't totally finished but Here is a picture of how it's going. The room is 15.3 ft x 23.1 ft[ and no, I will not be keeping the tv on top of the wood burning stove...LOL. The dining room is 14.6 x 15.4 and it is packed with not only the furniture from the dining room but also most of the living room stuff. I took this picture sitting on one of the sofas in the dining room. What looks like a "dark spot" on the wall above the tv is actually the ornament on the end of the chain that turns on the ceiling fan. Can't do any more in there today as the first coat of floor paint now has to dry/cure 24 hours.
> quote=budasha]Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.


[/quote]

the room is looking good Gwen- well done on the hard work- by both of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great looking socks Kaye Jo.


Poledra65 said:


> Mystery socks finished and posted on the main thread on the forum, so I'm thinking I can post a finished photo here.
> It's a Heidi Nick pattern, and fabulous to work, I highly recommend any of her patterns.
> 
> I did fraternal twins, one of each set of charts, just for kicks and giggles, love them both.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Makes me wish I had a little one to buy those for! The buttons on the cardigan are really cute too and of course all the knitting is fantastic.


Swedenme said:


> Got a few items finished now to finish a few more
> The picture doesn't show the true colour of the cardigan it's a nice shade of pink although I did live dangerously again and just made it eith the yarn Ã°ÂÂÂit was made so I could
> Practise my seaming which I will never be a fan of


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've been upto Spotlight this morning and found these colours. An Outlander shawl is in my sights. It is easy just single crochet stitches and two big triangles with black and green stripes. I polished up my silver kilt pin to fasten it, and so all set to make it. The oatmeal colour has nice earthy shading in it.


Those colours do go together very well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent discussions, I thought this image I found on Facebook rather funny:


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Margaret. DH and his helper are doing a second coat on the floor hand brushing it so as to be sure all cracks between any boards are filled with paint. I personally wouldn't be bothered by a few cracks but in this case DH is real picky and I must say it does make a difference.


darowil said:


> the room is looking good Gwen- well done on the hard work- by both of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mystery socks finished and posted on the main thread on the forum, so I'm thinking I can post a finished photo here.
> It's a Heidi Nick pattern, and fabulous to work, I highly recommend any of her patterns.
> 
> I did fraternal twins, one of each set of charts, just for kicks and giggles, love them both.


The socks are good indeed. Strong enough pattern to show up in the dark yarn as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have caught up here (way behind on the rest of KP and other things but thats to be expected).
Have started Gordon's Temperature Blanket- already behind! Haven't finished yesterday's yet.
Will add on the photos of the things I knitted for him. Well the ones I just finished, did remember after I took these ones in that I had a couple more things so took them later. And Paddington Bear is now sitting in his bed with him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Food and trains- Elizabeth would have loved to join you. Sounds sounds just the day you needed


Other than absolutely no energy to care for her, I would have loved to have her! I didn't do much more yesterday. This morning I have Arriana while mom goes to the dentist. Then she has preschool this afternoon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got a few items finished now to finish a few more
> The picture doesn't show the true colour of the cardigan it's a nice shade of pink although I did live dangerously again and just made it eith the yarn Ã°ÂÂÂit was made so I could
> Practise my seaming which I will never be a fan of


They are all gorgeous! :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love learning about this Joyce; thank you! I'm going to search and see if one is available for my printer for sure. We go through ink like crazy between me printing patterns and of course DD printing out papers for classes/assigments. Would really save $$. I never knew such a device existed. If one isn't available for my model printer it may even be worth investing in a new printer that would be compatible!


This may be something similar to what DDIL uses for her printer, or even what she uses. I know she has talked about endless ink for her printer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The cardigan is nice- and baby things have very short seams. A few more in my future now I know I have a boy. If He had been a she I wouldn't have felt the desire to do so much as they already have them. But I do know a few I did can be easily worn by a boy.


Thank you Margaret , and happy boy knitting ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Those are great. The hats and bootees just make me smile. The cardigan is very pretty :sm02:


Thank you Norma


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret , and happy boy knitting ????


Boy knitting sure will be different!

And now off to bed- in case Elizabeth should have a rough night.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the world, Gordon James! Blessings on you all!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Your usual great work! The hats and boots are adorable!


Thank you Tami


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, love that you made the socks fraternal! Fun. Good job.
Sonja, love the booties and hats. The sweater is darling.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I have caught up here (way behind on the rest of KP and other things but thats to be expected).
> Have started Gordon's Temperature Blanket- already behind! Haven't finished yesterday's yet.
> Will add on the photos of the things I knitted for him. Well the ones I just finished, did remember after I took these ones in that I had a couple more things so took them later. And Paddington Bear is now sitting in his bed with him.


They are great Margaret. I really like the blanket lots of seams would be worth it if I got a blanket that lovely


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Well I have caught up here (way behind on the rest of KP and other things but thats to be expected).
> Have started Gordon's Temperature Blanket- already behind! Haven't finished yesterday's yet.
> Will add on the photos of the things I knitted for him. Well the ones I just finished, did remember after I took these ones in that I had a couple more things so took them later. And Paddington Bear is now sitting in his bed with him.


All of those are great. I love the blanket particularly. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, welcome Gordon James.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Makes me wish I had a little one to buy those for! The buttons on the cardigan are really cute too and of course all the knitting is fantastic.


Thanks Gwen


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I was 9 when my dear brother, hereafter DB, was born. 2nd marriage for Mom, so I had been an only and surely never saw the "equipment" before! First diaper/nappy change, bam right in my eye! And every time, all one had to do was begin to take off the wet one and boom, another fountain spray. So quickly, I always had a dry one in my left hand, and placed it on before I totally took off the wet one! Fooled him! And, he used to giggle and giggle when he did it. Scamp!!! Still laugh about it once in awhile with him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> They are all gorgeous! :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mystery socks finished and posted on the main thread on the forum, so I'm thinking I can post a finished photo here.
> It's a Heidi Nick pattern, and fabulous to work, I highly recommend any of her patterns.
> 
> I did fraternal twins, one of each set of charts, just for kicks and giggles, love them both.


Great sox, KayeJo! How fun to make them different. Less boring!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got a few items finished now to finish a few more
> The picture doesn't show the true colour of the cardigan it's a nice shade of pink although I did live dangerously again and just made it eith the yarn Ã°ÂÂÂit was made so I could
> Practise my seaming which I will never be a fan of


They are all lovely! The faces are so cute.

And a big welcome to your new grandson, Margaret. Such a stately name!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to the world Gordon James!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen - Your room is looking great!
Sonja & Kaye Jo - Lovely knitting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love these! Especially like the red & the blanket. Will be perfect for Gordon James.

I just got this in an email and thought what the heck is Condo Knitting. Sounds cool and easy enough to do. Thought perhaps others would be interested.
https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-Tutorials/Condo-Knitting


darowil said:


> Well I have caught up here (way behind on the rest of KP and other things but thats to be expected).
> Have started Gordon's Temperature Blanket- already behind! Haven't finished yesterday's yet.
> Will add on the photos of the things I knitted for him. Well the ones I just finished, did remember after I took these ones in that I had a couple more things so took them later. And Paddington Bear is now sitting in his bed with him.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Love all your work the hats are adorable is there a pattern for them please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely socks Kaye Jo, I can see the difference now , when I first saw them at 4.10 this morning it was still pitch black here and sitting in the dark I couldn't really see , now I'm wide awake can see all the differences


LOL!! Light does help, of course the fact that they are a dark purple heather doesn't help either. 
Now to wind my skein for next month so that I'm ready for Astronomy month on the solid socks forum, I think I'll skip the monthly challenge for sock knitters anonymous next month and work on Christmas. lol We'll see if I can resist the temptation. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Great socks!


Thank you, they were super fun and the charts were super easy to read.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a quick note to say Gordon James arrived 22 hours ago. Both well. Elizabeth currently loves him- see if that changes when he is at her place. Will return when I can but one little girl takes a lot of time.
> Did want to say last night but had to wait till they made it public and I then had a chance to get on.
> But now back to E.


Oh *CONGRATULATIONS!!!* to you all, and welcome to the world Gordon James!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I have caught up here (way behind on the rest of KP and other things but thats to be expected).
> Have started Gordon's Temperature Blanket- already behind! Haven't finished yesterday's yet.
> Will add on the photos of the things I knitted for him. Well the ones I just finished, did remember after I took these ones in that I had a couple more things so took them later. And Paddington Bear is now sitting in his bed with him.


Very fine work, Margaret! I especially like the red jumper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I was 9 when my dear brother, hereafter DB, was born. 2nd marriage for Mom, so I had been an only and surely never saw the "equipment" before! First diaper/nappy change, bam right in my eye! And every time, all one had to do was begin to take off the wet one and boom, another fountain spray. So quickly, I always had a dry one in my left hand, and placed it on before I totally took off the wet one! Fooled him! And, he used to giggle and giggle when he did it. Scamp!!! Still laugh about it once in awhile with him.


Thanks for the giggle, Mindy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> ????????Congratulations Margaret to you and your family . One word of advice watch what you are doing when changing diaper little boys are a bit more fun than girls to change especially when it's not you who gets caught out ????


HAHA!!! I never got it, but Christopher pee'd all over his dad a couple times, you'd think the man would learn after the first time. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got a few items finished now to finish a few more
> The picture doesn't show the true colour of the cardigan it's a nice shade of pink although I did live dangerously again and just made it eith the yarn Ã°ÂÂÂit was made so I could
> Practise my seaming which I will never be a fan of


Those are all wonderful. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, love that you made the socks fraternal! Fun. Good job.
> Sonja, love the booties and hats. The sweater is darling.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> They are all lovely! The faces are so cute.
> 
> And a big welcome to your new grandson, Margaret. Such a stately name!


Thank you Marilyn


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful block. I haven't done any of them yet but am saving the patterns.
> 
> The living room isn't totally finished but Here is a picture of how it's going. The room is 15.3 ft x 23.1 ft[ and no, I will not be keeping the tv on top of the wood burning stove...LOL. The dining room is 14.6 x 15.4 and it is packed with not only the furniture from the dining room but also most of the living room stuff. I took this picture sitting on one of the sofas in the dining room. What looks like a "dark spot" on the wall above the tv is actually the ornament on the end of the chain that turns on the ceiling fan. Can't do any more in there today as the first coat of floor paint now has to dry/cure 24 hours.
> quote=budasha]Sounds good. I finished a couple of knitterati blocks. Uh oh, it seems my camera only took one photo. Will try again later.


[/quote]

Looks good. I really like the tall baseboards. They give the room a lot of character.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, Congratulations on the precious new Grandchild. So happy for you and that everyone is ok. Good beginning that Elizabeth is welcoming to the new baby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks good. I really like the tall baseboards. They give the room a lot of character.


Here, that would be an indicator of the age of the building. Boards no longer are wide if cut from wood, only man-made materials.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

MindyT said:


> I was 9 when my dear brother, hereafter DB, was born. 2nd marriage for Mom, so I had been an only and surely never saw the "equipment" before! First diaper/nappy change, bam right in my eye! And every time, all one had to do was begin to take off the wet one and boom, another fountain spray. So quickly, I always had a dry one in my left hand, and placed it on before I totally took off the wet one! Fooled him! And, he used to giggle and giggle when he did it. Scamp!!! Still laugh about it once in awhile with him.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks lovely Liz


Thanks, Sonja. Here's the other one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, you have been so busy and the room looks fabulous. What a lot of work. You have also done absolutely amazing with the weight loss and I know you look absolutely fabulous too. Bravo!! It is so wonderful to know you are feeling so much better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sonja. Here's the other one.


Oooh, so nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes so I hear- I do have a brother 13 years younger than me so do have memories of changing his nappy (diaper). David keeps trying to say she- babies should be she's after 2 daughters and a granddaughter. And both Brett and David have tried calling him James.
> He looks similar to Elizabeth at the same age- different noses but eyes and mouth similar. Sleeping very so far but at only 24 hours old (well plus 10 minutes!) a little hard to tell anything.
> Elizabeth currently loves him-keeps patting him, pulling up chairs etc to get up to watch him and being relatively gentle. But time will tell if this continues on. I think she is asleep now- but has been very restless. Sleeping very bad today and is a bit confused I think. So may not be as good a night as usual- last night she didn't stir.


She adores Baby (being her dolls) and looks after her. Currently Baby is wearing one of Elizabeth's jumpers- as Baby is smaller than a newborn it is rather large on her! In fact I haven't even attempted to put the arms in the sleeves. I put one on that is small (one of the Spot jumpers) but that wasn't right according to Elizabeth- of course not as that was what I intended to do with it! Tried again to get her interested in the nappy I made for Baby but no.

Awe, she's going to be a lovely big sister, at least until he breaks her first toy. lol
I imagine she is a bit confused, hopefully she settles and has a good night. 
You know grandma, her baby has to be dressed just so, and it sometimes defies logic and is extremely random. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I have caught up here (way behind on the rest of KP and other things but thats to be expected).
> Have started Gordon's Temperature Blanket- already behind! Haven't finished yesterday's yet.
> Will add on the photos of the things I knitted for him. Well the ones I just finished, did remember after I took these ones in that I had a couple more things so took them later. And Paddington Bear is now sitting in his bed with him.


That is some lovely knitting. Have never seen the Temperature Blanket and it is so great. You sure have been busy knitting and Well Done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Flyty1n, thank you for that link. I'm going to Check into that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, have your hands improved? I sure hope so.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65, some sad news for me, great news for you. My friend who runs Charley's machine shop is moving to Torrington and will be the only machine shop in your town. He can build and fix anything. Said goodbye to him as he kindly fixed my vacuum pump for me even though he is officially "closed." Welcome him with open arms and if you ever need anything fixed, he can do it. 

Love the beautiful knitting Darowil. I am impressed with all the creativity and skill exhibited daily here. What a fine bunch of artists with whom I get to associate. Many thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Lake Eyre in the South Australian spends most of the time dry. But somehow the water birds know to flock there when it fills with water. No idea how they know this- and I was just reading that scientists don't know how they know either. The birds flock from coastal areas and the lake is close to the centre of the country. It is estimated that somehow 80% of the countries pelicans made it there in 1989/90 when it was filled.


Amazing. There's so much that we don't understand. It truly is so special. I am also in awe of the butterflies and their migration every year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Mystery socks finished and posted on the main thread on the forum, so I'm thinking I can post a finished photo here.
> It's a Heidi Nick pattern, and fabulous to work, I highly recommend any of her patterns.
> 
> I did fraternal twins, one of each set of charts, just for kicks and giggles, love them both.


Great socks. That is truly fun having fraternal twins.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got a few items finished now to finish a few more
> The picture doesn't show the true colour of the cardigan it's a nice shade of pink although I did live dangerously again and just made it eith the yarn Ã°ÂÂÂit was made so I could
> Practise my seaming which I will never be a fan of


Those are sooooo cute. Once you master writing patterns you will certainly sell a lot of your creations. Of course, just knitting for your own joy is fun too. Love the various buttons on the sweater, which is lovely. Great job. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Makes me wish I had a little one to buy those for! The buttons on the cardigan are really cute too and of course all the knitting is fantastic.


Me too!!! Maybe one day, if not, I'll need to borrow one. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The socks are good indeed. Strong enough pattern to show up in the dark yarn as well.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I have caught up here (way behind on the rest of KP and other things but thats to be expected).
> Have started Gordon's Temperature Blanket- already behind! Haven't finished yesterday's yet.
> Will add on the photos of the things I knitted for him. Well the ones I just finished, did remember after I took these ones in that I had a couple more things so took them later. And Paddington Bear is now sitting in his bed with him.


I love those, especially the red.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, love that you made the socks fraternal! Fun. Good job.
> Sonja, love the booties and hats. The sweater is darling.


Thank you, they are fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I was 9 when my dear brother, hereafter DB, was born. 2nd marriage for Mom, so I had been an only and surely never saw the "equipment" before! First diaper/nappy change, bam right in my eye! And every time, all one had to do was begin to take off the wet one and boom, another fountain spray. So quickly, I always had a dry one in my left hand, and placed it on before I totally took off the wet one! Fooled him! And, he used to giggle and giggle when he did it. Scamp!!! Still laugh about it once in awhile with him.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Great sox, KayeJo! How fun to make them different. Less boring!


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAHA!!! I never got it, but Christopher pee'd all over his dad a couple times, you'd think the man would learn after the first time. :sm23:


The first thing my son did when he was born was pee on the doctor! (Doc assured me it was not the first time!) I'd had two girls before him but that gave me a clue. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm here for a quick drop-in, work is busy, and in a couple hours I have to take Bub to his preliminary eye appointment (he has another on Friday and his first surgery is on Monday--not sure why he has to go so many times but they're the docs and not me). So a busy day but I am trying to keep up with the reading.

I've enjoyed seeing the knitting--will take my hat (a work long in progress now...) to the office with me to work on IF I remember how to knit (!). Maybe that will bring my mojo back. I'd planned to take it during surgery time (they told us to expect to be there about 4 hours) so we'll see how it goes. 

Sending hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I was 9 when my dear brother, hereafter DB, was born. 2nd marriage for Mom, so I had been an only and surely never saw the "equipment" before! First diaper/nappy change, bam right in my eye! And every time, all one had to do was begin to take off the wet one and boom, another fountain spray. So quickly, I always had a dry one in my left hand, and placed it on before I totally took off the wet one! Fooled him! And, he used to giggle and giggle when he did it. Scamp!!! Still laugh about it once in awhile with him.


Not funny getting hit in the eye with it, but funny he giggled when doing it. We sure learned quickly, didn't we! ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

knityknot said:


> Love all your work the hats are adorable is there a pattern for them please.


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you will join us often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Poledra65, some sad news for me, great news for you. My friend who runs Charley's machine shop is moving to Torrington and will be the only machine shop in your town. He can build and fix anything. Said goodbye to him as he kindly fixed my vacuum pump for me even though he is officially "closed." Welcome him with open arms and if you ever need anything fixed, he can do it.
> 
> Love the beautiful knitting Darowil. I am impressed with all the creativity and skill exhibited daily here. What a fine bunch of artists with whom I get to associate. Many thanks.


I'm sorry your mr. fixit is moving away, but nice to know he will be near a friend!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm here for a quick drop-in, work is busy, and in a couple hours I have to take Bub to his preliminary eye appointment (he has another on Friday and his first surgery is on Monday--not sure why he has to go so many times but they're the docs and not me). So a busy day but I am trying to keep up with the reading.
> 
> I've enjoyed seeing the knitting--will take my hat (a work long in progress now...) to the office with me to work on IF I remember how to knit (!). Maybe that will bring my mojo back. I'd planned to take it during surgery time (they told us to expect to be there about 4 hours) so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Sending hugs & blessings to all.


I wish a successful surgery for Bub's eye. Of course you still know how to knit!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wish a successful surgery for Bub's eye. Of course you still know how to knit!


 I agree with Tami Ohio. A sign of very good opthalmologist that Bub is seen before his actual surgery date. Many other physical problems may be discovered and treated before he is fasting for surgery. A wise doctor. Of course, you will know how to knit. Hoping it will not take a full 4 hours, but if it does, good you have something to keep your mind and hands busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, have your hands improved? I sure hope so.


The left is not good, right fairly okay- unfortunately could not get in at 4 hours notice yesterday for the Nerve Test, on a cancellation. I had not enough money to catch the taxi home, and as it would have been getting late, I was not prepared to take the risk of walking in the increasing dark.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, lovely block!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, sorry you missed your nerve appointment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry you missed your nerve appointment.


It was a pity, but could not be helped!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought i would report in. everything went fine. for some reason they did not blast the stone but took it out another way. i don't want to think about it. lol painwise i am good - a little burning when i urinate but that was to be expected. other than that i am pain free. the stent they put in today comes out sunday. maybe a few pain meds washed down with a glass of wine. lol but all in all it went easier and quicker than i thought it would. i am glad it is over. not sure how much i will be on tonight - i feel a little nap coming on. the anesthesia was not the twilight stuff - i was down and out with the real stuff. but i am good - glad to be home and thankful for Heidi. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks pammie. it was a quiet day which was fine with me. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I am so sorry I missed your birthday! I'm glad it was a good day for you and that you were treated very special. You deserve it! Happy Belated Birthday!
> 
> I loved Chinatown. The ending really surprised me!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, doesn't sound exactly pleasant, Sam, but I'm glad it's over, and you are sounding amazingly positive! Have a good nap.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, doesn't sound exactly pleasant, Sam, but I'm glad it's over, and you are sounding amazingly positive! Have a good nap. 

(Oops, double good wishes.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely kaye - were you the first one finished? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Mystery socks finished and posted on the main thread on the forum, so I'm thinking I can post a finished photo here.
> It's a Heidi Nick pattern, and fabulous to work, I highly recommend any of her patterns.
> 
> I did fraternal twins, one of each set of charts, just for kicks and giggles, love them both.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

great news!!!!
Blessings on Heidi as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i would report in. everything went fine. for some reason they did not blast the stone but took it out another way. i don't want to think about it. lol painwise i am good - a little burning when i urinate but that was to be expected. other than that i am pain free. the stent they put in today comes out sunday. maybe a few pain meds washed down with a glass of wine. lol but all in all it went easier and quicker than i thought it would. i am glad it is over. not sure how much i will be on tonight - i feel a little nap coming on. the anesthesia was not the twilight stuff - i was down and out with the real stuff. but i am good - glad to be home and thankful for Heidi. --- sam


So relieved to hear this Sam- I have been concerned!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congratulations to you and the happy parents. and a boy will just work in - one of each makes a great family. hope you are getting enough rest. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just a quick note to say Gordon James arrived 22 hours ago. Both well. Elizabeth currently loves him- see if that changes when he is at her place. Will return when I can but one little girl takes a lot of time.
> Did want to say last night but had to wait till they made it public and I then had a chance to get on.
> But now back to E.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i thought i would report in. everything went fine. for some reason they did not blast the stone but took it out another way. i don't want to think about it. lol painwise i am good - a little burning when i urinate but that was to be expected. other than that i am pain free. the stent they put in today comes out sunday. maybe a few pain meds washed down with a glass of wine. lol but all in all it went easier and quicker than i thought it would. i am glad it is over. not sure how much i will be on tonight - i feel a little nap coming on. the anesthesia was not the twilight stuff - i was down and out with the real stuff. but i am good - glad to be home and thankful for Heidi. --- sam


Glad it's over and done with Sam , hope you are having a good long rest , take care 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - i love the snowman sets - they are so cute. the cardigan is beautiful - the pattern is great. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Got a few items finished now to finish a few more
> The picture doesn't show the true colour of the cardigan it's a nice shade of pink although I did live dangerously again and just made it eith the yarn Ã°ÂÂÂit was made so I could
> Practise my seaming which I will never be a fan of


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

knityknot said:


> Love all your work the hats are adorable is there a pattern for them please.


Thank you very much and I'm sorry but I didn't use any pattern


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party knityknot - we are so glad you stopped by to join us with a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time will return again whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with you name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam
--- sam



knityknot said:


> Love all your work the hats are adorable is there a pattern for them please.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another lovely block liz - so anxious to see them all sewed together. lovely work. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks, Sonja. Here's the other one.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i would report in. everything went fine. for some reason they did not blast the stone but took it out another way. i don't want to think about it. lol painwise i am good - a little burning when i urinate but that was to be expected. other than that i am pain free. the stent they put in today comes out sunday. maybe a few pain meds washed down with a glass of wine. lol but all in all it went easier and quicker than i thought it would. i am glad it is over. not sure how much i will be on tonight - i feel a little nap coming on. the anesthesia was not the twilight stuff - i was down and out with the real stuff. but i am good - glad to be home and thankful for Heidi. --- sam


Glad to hear it's all over Sam, and that it was successful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending positive energy to bub and that the surgery is a success. tons of healing energy at the ready.

i don't think one can forget how to knit. so never worry - your mojo is right there. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'm here for a quick drop-in, work is busy, and in a couple hours I have to take Bub to his preliminary eye appointment (he has another on Friday and his first surgery is on Monday--not sure why he has to go so many times but they're the docs and not me). So a busy day but I am trying to keep up with the reading.
> 
> I've enjoyed seeing the knitting--will take my hat (a work long in progress now...) to the office with me to work on IF I remember how to knit (!). Maybe that will bring my mojo back. I'd planned to take it during surgery time (they told us to expect to be there about 4 hours) so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Sending hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear Sam, wonderful news re your ordeal????. Hopefully things will be heaps better for you from now on.
Congratulations to Margaret, and family re a new baby boy to welcome to our world. 
Sonja your little snowmen sets are adorable, as is the new cardigan. 
Kaye Jo, you truly are a superb sock creator. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a quick note to say Gordon James arrived 22 hours ago. Both well. Elizabeth currently loves him- see if that changes when he is at her place. Will return when I can but one little girl takes a lot of time.
> Did want to say last night but had to wait till they made it public and I then had a chance to get on.
> But now back to E.


Congratulations on the safe arrival of the new baby


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got a few items finished now to finish a few more
> The picture doesn't show the true colour of the cardigan it's a nice shade of pink although I did live dangerously again and just made it eith the yarn Ã°ÂÂÂit was made so I could
> Practise my seaming which I will never be a fan of


Those are lovely


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, happy stone is removed. Hope you get a good sleep.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree with Tami Ohio. A sign of very good opthalmologist that Bub is seen before his actual surgery date. Many other physical problems may be discovered and treated before he is fasting for surgery. A wise doctor. Of course, you will know how to knit. Hoping it will not take a full 4 hours, but if it does, good you have something to keep your mind and hands busy.


This was the other doctor--he will see the cataract surgeon on Friday. (There have been so many lately I can't keep straight who is who!)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear it's all over Sam, and that it was successful.


 :sm24: Yes! Let the healing be swift and complete.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I have caught up here (way behind on the rest of KP and other things but thats to be expected).
> Have started Gordon's Temperature Blanket- already behind! Haven't finished yesterday's yet.
> Will add on the photos of the things I knitted for him. Well the ones I just finished, did remember after I took these ones in that I had a couple more things so took them later. And Paddington Bear is now sitting in his bed with him.


Lovely work! Congratulations on the birth of Gordon! I love his name!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, glad you can breathe a sigh of relief! Get the rest needed, and don't let the pain get control!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Margaret, congratulations on your new grandson. What fun you will have with a boy after so many girls in the family. And different patterns to try! Welcome to the world, Gordon James! Hope Mum and bub are doing well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthday Sam. Also glad the procedure went well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> the only puppies we have now are next door. "Lucy" is Alexis's dog and "Cooper" is Alex's dog. heidi does a lot of baby sitting for Cooper. they are both very cute but i would like one a little older - that is already housebroken. we will see. --- sam


Well if you do decide to play with them, you don't have far to go.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I've been upto Spotlight this morning and found these colours. An Outlander shawl is in my sights. It is easy just single crochet stitches and two big triangles with black and green stripes. I polished up my silver kilt pin to fasten it, and so all set to make it. The oatmeal colour has nice earthy shading in it.


Nice colour combination.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent discussions, I thought this image I found on Facebook rather funny:


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice colour combination.


Thank you, it definitely has the earthy tones of the Highland hills about it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mystery socks finished and posted on the main thread on the forum, so I'm thinking I can post a finished photo here.
> It's a Heidi Nick pattern, and fabulous to work, I highly recommend any of her patterns.
> 
> I did fraternal twins, one of each set of charts, just for kicks and giggles, love them both.


Pretty patterns. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a quick note to say Gordon James arrived 22 hours ago. Both well. Elizabeth currently loves him- see if that changes when he is at her place. Will return when I can but one little girl takes a lot of time.
> Did want to say last night but had to wait till they made it public and I then had a chance to get on.
> But now back to E.


Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got a few items finished now to finish a few more
> The picture doesn't show the true colour of the cardigan it's a nice shade of pink although I did live dangerously again and just made it eith the yarn Ã°ÂÂÂit was made so I could
> Practise my seaming which I will never be a fan of


I love them all - you'll have no trouble selling these.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sonja. Here's the other one.


That's elegantly pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Poledra65, some sad news for me, great news for you. My friend who runs Charley's machine shop is moving to Torrington and will be the only machine shop in your town. He can build and fix anything. Said goodbye to him as he kindly fixed my vacuum pump for me even though he is officially "closed." Welcome him with open arms and if you ever need anything fixed, he can do it.
> 
> Love the beautiful knitting Darowil. I am impressed with all the creativity and skill exhibited daily here. What a fine bunch of artists with whom I get to associate. Many thanks.


Wow, wonder why he chose Torrington? My cousin has a small engine shop and fixes lawn mowers, and anything else with a small engine, but they are moving back to AK next spring, so it's great that there will be someone else here to take over, besides he's got so much business that he could use another shop in town, it was supposed to be a hobby. lol He will be quite welcome and should have more than enough business to keep him here. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great socks. That is truly fun having fraternal twins.


Thank you, I took them to knit group and gave them to a friend, she asked why I was giving her the fancy socks, and I told her. The yarn was our friend Sandy's that I got after she passed away, and purple was Sandy's fave color, I got to knit it up and D gets to wear them. lol She's thrilled, and I have several, and I do mean several, other skeins of yarn that was Sandy's. And these were a bit small for me anyway. lol Win Win.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm here for a quick drop-in, work is busy, and in a couple hours I have to take Bub to his preliminary eye appointment (he has another on Friday and his first surgery is on Monday--not sure why he has to go so many times but they're the docs and not me). So a busy day but I am trying to keep up with the reading.
> 
> I've enjoyed seeing the knitting--will take my hat (a work long in progress now...) to the office with me to work on IF I remember how to knit (!). Maybe that will bring my mojo back. I'd planned to take it during surgery time (they told us to expect to be there about 4 hours) so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Sending hugs & blessings to all.


They may be making sure his blood pressure is maintaining a steady pressure, along with other concerns I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry your mr. fixit is moving away, but nice to know he will be near a friend!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i would report in. everything went fine. for some reason they did not blast the stone but took it out another way. i don't want to think about it. lol painwise i am good - a little burning when i urinate but that was to be expected. other than that i am pain free. the stent they put in today comes out sunday. maybe a few pain meds washed down with a glass of wine. lol but all in all it went easier and quicker than i thought it would. i am glad it is over. not sure how much i will be on tonight - i feel a little nap coming on. the anesthesia was not the twilight stuff - i was down and out with the real stuff. but i am good - glad to be home and thankful for Heidi. --- sam


Great that they got it out Sam, and great that you are feeling fine, hopefully that will be the last you need to worry about that. 
Heidi is a huge blessing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely kaye - were you the first one finished? --- sam


No, I was number 121 on the finishers list, some people had the foot and toe done in 2 or 3 hours, I took my time over two days to do it, working on it on and off. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I have caught up here (way behind on the rest of KP and other things but thats to be expected).
> Have started Gordon's Temperature Blanket- already behind! Haven't finished yesterday's yet.
> Will add on the photos of the things I knitted for him. Well the ones I just finished, did remember after I took these ones in that I had a couple more things so took them later. And Paddington Bear is now sitting in his bed with him.


Very nice and the blanket is lovely. What a lot of work!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz you are quite a talented knitter. I can't imagine doing all the colorwork. You've done an outstanding job there.


budasha said:


> Thanks, Sonja. Here's the other one.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, wonder why he chose Torrington? My cousin has a small engine shop and fixes lawn mowers, and anything else with a small engine, but they are moving back to AK next spring, so it's great that there will be someone else here to take over, besides he's got so much business that he could use another shop in town, it was supposed to be a hobby. lol He will be quite welcome and should have more than enough business to keep him here. :sm24:


He told me that he had once lived in Torrington and really liked the life style. He has all the big equipment and can fabricate most anything. He made several big canons from scratch to be used in the 4th and 24th of July celebrations. I am glad for him to be where he wants to be, but he has been our family's go-to man to make parts for our old 59 International truck and old Fridgidaire clothes dryer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear Sam, wonderful news re your ordeal????. Hopefully things will be heaps better for you from now on.
> Congratulations to Margaret, and family re a new baby boy to welcome to our world.
> Sonja your little snowmen sets are adorable, as is the new cardigan.
> Kaye Jo, you truly are a superb sock creator. ????


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love these! Especially like the red & the blanket. Will be perfect for Gordon James.
> 
> I just got this in an email and thought what the heck is Condo Knitting. Sounds cool and easy enough to do. Thought perhaps others would be interested.
> https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-Tutorials/Condo-Knitting


Thanks Gwen. I've never heard of it. Might just give it a try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Pretty patterns. :sm24:


Thank you, they were fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> He told me that he had once lived in Torrington and really liked the life style. He has all the big equipment and can fabricate most anything. He made several big canons from scratch to be used in the 4th and 24th of July celebrations. I am glad for him to be where he wants to be, but he has been our family's go-to man to make parts for our old 59 International truck and old Fridgidaire clothes dryer.


Wow, he is indeed talented, it's great when someone can do that type of work, it's rare these days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here, that would be an indicator of the age of the building. Boards no longer are wide if cut from wood, only man-made materials.


My friends have a century home and all their baseboards are the wide ones and they are gorgeous. The woodwork in their home is just so beautiful. I always wanted a home like that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear that all went well though differently than expected. So glad you are pain free now and that the stent will only be in a few days.


thewren said:


> i thought i would report in. everything went fine. for some reason they did not blast the stone but took it out another way. i don't want to think about it. lol painwise i am good - a little burning when i urinate but that was to be expected. other than that i am pain free. the stent they put in today comes out sunday. maybe a few pain meds washed down with a glass of wine. lol but all in all it went easier and quicker than i thought it would. i am glad it is over. not sure how much i will be on tonight - i feel a little nap coming on. the anesthesia was not the twilight stuff - i was down and out with the real stuff. but i am good - glad to be home and thankful for Heidi. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oooh, so nice.


Thanks. Hopefully it will look better when blocked.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH's great grandfather built our home shortly after the Civil War.


budasha said:


> My friends have a century home and all their baseboards are the wide ones and they are gorgeous. The woodwork in their home is just so beautiful. I always wanted a home like that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm here for a quick drop-in, work is busy, and in a couple hours I have to take Bub to his preliminary eye appointment (he has another on Friday and his first surgery is on Monday--not sure why he has to go so many times but they're the docs and not me). So a busy day but I am trying to keep up with the reading.
> 
> I've enjoyed seeing the knitting--will take my hat (a work long in progress now...) to the office with me to work on IF I remember how to knit (!). Maybe that will bring my mojo back. I'd planned to take it during surgery time (they told us to expect to be there about 4 hours) so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Sending hugs & blessings to all.


Good wishes for Bub's eye surgery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The left is not good, right fairly okay- unfortunately could not get in at 4 hours notice yesterday for the Nerve Test, on a cancellation. I had not enough money to catch the taxi home, and as it would have been getting late, I was not prepared to take the risk of walking in the increasing dark.


I'm so sorry that you weren't able to take that appointment on such short notice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, lovely block!


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My friends have a century home and all their baseboards are the wide ones and they are gorgeous. The woodwork in their home is just so beautiful. I always wanted a home like that.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm so sorry that you weren't able to take that appointment on such short notice.


Oh well, that's the way the cookie crumbles!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i would report in. everything went fine. for some reason they did not blast the stone but took it out another way. i don't want to think about it. lol painwise i am good - a little burning when i urinate but that was to be expected. other than that i am pain free. the stent they put in today comes out sunday. maybe a few pain meds washed down with a glass of wine. lol but all in all it went easier and quicker than i thought it would. i am glad it is over. not sure how much i will be on tonight - i feel a little nap coming on. the anesthesia was not the twilight stuff - i was down and out with the real stuff. but i am good - glad to be home and thankful for Heidi. --- sam


I'm so glad everything went well for you. Just take it easy now and have a good sleep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> another lovely block liz - so anxious to see them all sewed together. lovely work. --- sam


Thanks Sam. Isn't anyone else working on this?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's elegantly pretty.


Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, I love the old wide baseboards too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, healing energy sent to Bub.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, Shirley here! first of all I am glad to see Sam at the head of the table. 

Well, I had a wonderful day yesterday, Purplefi and LondonGirl are here visiting Vancouver Island.
Pat and I met them at Tim Hortons for coffee. Lady Pam and Mav were with them. We had a hoot! 
It was so nice to see them. As those who met our two British friends, you know how great they are.

They are staying in a cabin on a river just west of us in Youbou where Trish (KP member too)lives.. They have already been yarn shopping and are going with Trish to another shop tomorrow. They are both doing well and we enjoyed them so much. They taught one of the earlier workshops and purple taught a couple more. 

They remembered the KAP and how much fun they had with the KAP members. Sam,we hope you are feeling better. Pat enjoyed the talk and the laughs and couldn't believe how close we are.It is a wonderful forum when you know people so well and never have met many of them! 

I am feeling much better than I did this time last year although still have some problems that will
likely not change. I am walking with Pat when I feel good and we are doing well.

Just wanted to let you know how great it was to meet them. They seem to be enjoying Vancouver Island which is a beautiful place. Talk to you all later. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, Shirley here! first of all I am glad to see Sam at the head of the table.
> 
> Well, I had a wonderful day yesterday, Purplefi and LondonGirl are here visiting Vancouver Island.
> Pat and I met them at Tim Hortons for coffee. Lady Pam and Mav were with them. We had a hoot!
> ...


That was great you could meet up, Shirley! And wonderful to hear from you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz you are quite a talented knitter. I can't imagine doing all the colorwork. You've done an outstanding job there.


Thanks Gwen. It wasn't my favourite block because of carrying all that yarn.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all, I don't know where to start as to what has been going on with me. I spent two and a half weeks in rehab. which I really enjoyed. Of course, the rehab. was because I had the complication of the foot drop after surgery. During rehab. I worked up to walking 150 feet a day, and learned to climb the dreaded staircase. I also had to learn how to get in and out of a car, and also how to do things in the kitchen, all while following my hip precautions ( no bending, no twisting, and no crossing the legs or ankles.) Everything was geared to being able to care for yourself at home if you had no one else to help. So then I went home, and everything was much harder at home than in the hospital. Then I started to feel winded when I walked. I had an appointment with my family doctor three days after I came home, and I was very short of breath that day. Also, my weight was up quite a bit. I thought he would send me to the ER, but he just ordered a stronger diuretic and told me to go to the hospital to get blood work, chest xray, and EKG. I decided I wanted to go to the E.R. I was given Lasix and began to get rid of the fluid. I was admitted on Wednesday eve, and spent the next two days getting Lasix twice a day. I came home on Saturday afternoon with a prescription for Bumex (diuretic) and a potassium tablet. I feel ok now, but don't understand what made that happen. I never felt that I was overworked in rehab. and was able to take "a fib" breaks when exercising. The doctors did sort of play around with my medication that I take for rate control (Cardizem) because my BP was low after surgery (usually around 103 over 60) The med was held for several days, which made me a bit nervous, then it was restarted at a lower dose than I had been on preop. Then it was reduced further. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but if the rehab exercise was going to bother me I think it would have shown up earlier on. Anyway I am home, and I am feeling good. All the swelling is gone out of my feet and legs, and I just have to wait and see what happens with the foot drop. I see my surgeon tomorrow and will see what he says then.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH's great grandfather built our home shortly after the Civil War.


How wonderful to live in the family homestead.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i would report in. everything went fine. for some reason they did not blast the stone but took it out another way. i don't want to think about it. lol painwise i am good - a little burning when i urinate but that was to be expected. other than that i am pain free. the stent they put in today comes out sunday. maybe a few pain meds washed down with a glass of wine. lol but all in all it went easier and quicker than i thought it would. i am glad it is over. not sure how much i will be on tonight - i feel a little nap coming on. the anesthesia was not the twilight stuff - i was down and out with the real stuff. but i am good - glad to be home and thankful for Heidi. --- sam


I'm so glad it went well and you are fine. Rest. We will see you tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, I don't know where to start as to what has been going on with me. I spent two and a half weeks in rehab. which I really enjoyed. Of course, the rehab. was because I had the complication of the foot drop after surgery. During rehab. I worked up to walking 150 feet a day, and learned to climb the dreaded staircase. I also had to learn how to get in and out of a car, and also how to do things in the kitchen, all while following my hip precautions ( no bending, no twisting, and no crossing the legs or ankles.) Everything was geared to being able to care for yourself at home if you had no one else to help. So then I went home, and everything was much harder at home than in the hospital. Then I started to feel winded when I walked. I had an appointment with my family doctor three days after I came home, and I was very short of breath that day. Also, my weight was up quite a bit. I thought he would send me to the ER, but he just ordered a stronger diuretic and told me to go to the hospital to get blood work, chest xray, and EKG. I decided I wanted to go to the E.R. I was given Lasix and began to get rid of the fluid. I was admitted on Wednesday eve, and spent the next two days getting Lasix twice a day. I came home on Saturday afternoon with a prescription for Bumex (diuretic) and a potassium tablet. I feel ok now, but don't understand what made that happen. I never felt that I was overworked in rehab. and was able to take "a fib" breaks when exercising. The doctors did sort of play around with my medication that I take for rate control (Cardizem) because my BP was low after surgery (usually around 103 over 60) The med was held for several days, which made me a bit nervous, then it was restarted at a lower dose than I had been on preop. Then it was reduced further. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but if the rehab exercise was going to bother me I think it would have shown up earlier on. Anyway I am home, and I am felling good. All the swelling is gone out of my feet and legs, and I just have to wait and see what happens with the foot drop. I see my surgeon tomorrow and will see what he says then.


Gosh that is quite a saga! I do hope you can get that foot drop sorted quickly and easily.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, Shirley here! first of all I am glad to see Sam at the head of the table.
> 
> Well, I had a wonderful day yesterday, Purplefi and LondonGirl are here visiting Vancouver Island.
> Pat and I met them at Tim Hortons for coffee. Lady Pam and Mav were with them. We had a hoot!
> ...


So nice to hear from you, Shirley. What a nice surprise that you met with PurpleFi and London Girl. We haven't heard from them in ages. I'm not familiar with Lady Pam and Mav but it sounds like you had a great get-together and that Pat enjoyed meeting our friends. Glad that you are feeling better too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, I don't know where to start as to what has been going on with me. I spent two and a half weeks in rehab. which I really enjoyed. Of course, the rehab. was because I had the complication of the foot drop after surgery. During rehab. I worked up to walking 150 feet a day, and learned to climb the dreaded staircase. I also had to learn how to get in and out of a car, and also how to do things in the kitchen, all while following my hip precautions ( no bending, no twisting, and no crossing the legs or ankles.) Everything was geared to being able to care for yourself at home if you had no one else to help. So then I went home, and everything was much harder at home than in the hospital. Then I started to feel winded when I walked. I had an appointment with my family doctor three days after I came home, and I was very short of breath that day. Also, my weight was up quite a bit. I thought he would send me to the ER, but he just ordered a stronger diuretic and told me to go to the hospital to get blood work, chest xray, and EKG. I decided I wanted to go to the E.R. I was given Lasix and began to get rid of the fluid. I was admitted on Wednesday eve, and spent the next two days getting Lasix twice a day. I came home on Saturday afternoon with a prescription for Bumex (diuretic) and a potassium tablet. I feel ok now, but don't understand what made that happen. I never felt that I was overworked in rehab. and was able to take "a fib" breaks when exercising. The doctors did sort of play around with my medication that I take for rate control (Cardizem) because my BP was low after surgery (usually around 103 over 60) The med was held for several days, which made me a bit nervous, then it was restarted at a lower dose than I had been on preop. Then it was reduced further. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but if the rehab exercise was going to bother me I think it would have shown up earlier on. Anyway I am home, and I am felling good. All the swelling is gone out of my feet and legs, and I just have to wait and see what happens with the foot drop. I see my surgeon tomorrow and will see what he says then.


You have had a rough go. I hope you get good news from your surgeon tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up at last. Baked a peach pie today. Wanted to use up my peaches before they started to spoil. I'm not sure how good it will be though. These peaches have a different texture and the flavour isn't there. I'll see tomorrow. Goodnight all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, Shirley here! first of all I am glad to see Sam at the head of the table.
> 
> Well, I had a wonderful day yesterday, Purplefi and LondonGirl are here visiting Vancouver Island.
> Pat and I met them at Tim Hortons for coffee. Lady Pam and Mav were with them. We had a hoot!
> ...


Hello Shirley! It's so nice to hear from you! The girls are wonderful, aren't they? I hope you passed out hugs for all of us. I sure miss them. I'm glad you are doing better. You both are in my daily prayers.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to hear that all went well though differently than expected. So glad you are pain free now and that the stent will only be in a few days.


Sam, So glad you did well and hoping that the stent will come out without any problems. You will do so much better without those stones for sure. Now, on to the aneurysms I hope. Eat lots, drink lots and get lots of sleep.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, I don't know where to start as to what has been going on with me. I spent two and a half weeks in rehab. which I really enjoyed. Of course, the rehab. was because I had the complication of the foot drop after surgery. During rehab. I worked up to walking 150 feet a day, and learned to climb the dreaded staircase. I also had to learn how to get in and out of a car, and also how to do things in the kitchen, all while following my hip precautions ( no bending, no twisting, and no crossing the legs or ankles.) Everything was geared to being able to care for yourself at home if you had no one else to help. So then I went home, and everything was much harder at home than in the hospital. Then I started to feel winded when I walked. I had an appointment with my family doctor three days after I came home, and I was very short of breath that day. Also, my weight was up quite a bit. I thought he would send me to the ER, but he just ordered a stronger diuretic and told me to go to the hospital to get blood work, chest xray, and EKG. I decided I wanted to go to the E.R. I was given Lasix and began to get rid of the fluid. I was admitted on Wednesday eve, and spent the next two days getting Lasix twice a day. I came home on Saturday afternoon with a prescription for Bumex (diuretic) and a potassium tablet. I feel ok now, but don't understand what made that happen. I never felt that I was overworked in rehab. and was able to take "a fib" breaks when exercising. The doctors did sort of play around with my medication that I take for rate control (Cardizem) because my BP was low after surgery (usually around 103 over 60) The med was held for several days, which made me a bit nervous, then it was restarted at a lower dose than I had been on preop. Then it was reduced further. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but if the rehab exercise was going to bother me I think it would have shown up earlier on. Anyway I am home, and I am feeling good. All the swelling is gone out of my feet and legs, and I just have to wait and see what happens with the foot drop. I see my surgeon tomorrow and will see what he says then.


I am glad you are home and doing ok now. I'm sorry to hear you had complications. Please double check all of the medications you are taking when you go tomorrow. It probably is not your case, but one of the last times my dad was in, the hospital had one of his heart medications with a different generic name than the generic name he was already taking. They sent him home with what we thought was a new prescription, which I filled for him. A week later we saw his cardiologist. As soon as his PA went through the list of meds she told us to stop taking the one the hospital sent us home with, as he was getting double dosed! Two different names, both generic, for the same medication!!!

I'm sure that won't be the case with you, but please double check. I wish you great progress with your new hip.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> In view of recent discussions, I thought this image I found on Facebook rather funny:


Oh I love this picture!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all. Just popping in for a moment. Belated Happy Birthday Sam! I haven't been reading this week. Feeling a little off, like I may have a bit of a cold or something. I didn't get the strep throat from GD thank goodness. 
I hope all is well with everyone. I'm not likely to go back and read 40 pages so will look at the summary for the next start off.

Evelyn


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, always wonderful to see your post! How wonderful to meet PurpleFi and LondonGirl and friends! KTP is so wonderful, a loving family! Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MaryKay, wow, you've had a time of it. Hope you continue to feel better and your foot drop heals. Hugs.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH's great grandfather built our home shortly after the Civil War.


That is so awesome! I'm sure with its age, you have some problems, but what a wonderful family heirloom!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, I don't know where to start as to what has been going on with me. I spent two and a half weeks in rehab. which I really enjoyed. Of course, the rehab. was because I had the complication of the foot drop after surgery. During rehab. I worked up to walking 150 feet a day, and learned to climb the dreaded staircase. I also had to learn how to get in and out of a car, and also how to do things in the kitchen, all while following my hip precautions ( no bending, no twisting, and no crossing the legs or ankles.) Everything was geared to being able to care for yourself at home if you had no one else to help. So then I went home, and everything was much harder at home than in the hospital. Then I started to feel winded when I walked. I had an appointment with my family doctor three days after I came home, and I was very short of breath that day. Also, my weight was up quite a bit. I thought he would send me to the ER, but he just ordered a stronger diuretic and told me to go to the hospital to get blood work, chest xray, and EKG. I decided I wanted to go to the E.R. I was given Lasix and began to get rid of the fluid. I was admitted on Wednesday eve, and spent the next two days getting Lasix twice a day. I came home on Saturday afternoon with a prescription for Bumex (diuretic) and a potassium tablet. I feel ok now, but don't understand what made that happen. I never felt that I was overworked in rehab. and was able to take "a fib" breaks when exercising. The doctors did sort of play around with my medication that I take for rate control (Cardizem) because my BP was low after surgery (usually around 103 over 60) The med was held for several days, which made me a bit nervous, then it was restarted at a lower dose than I had been on preop. Then it was reduced further. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but if the rehab exercise was going to bother me I think it would have shown up earlier on. Anyway I am home, and I am feeling good. All the swelling is gone out of my feet and legs, and I just have to wait and see what happens with the foot drop. I see my surgeon tomorrow and will see what he says then.


So glad you are finally home and showing improvement. Hopefully the swelling will go away soon.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirley, so glad to see you again! I know you had a wonderful time with Purple Fi and London Girl! Come back whenever possible, it's always good to hear from you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> Oh well, that's the way the cookie crumbles!


Still disappointing, though. I hope they can get you in soon and give you plenty of notice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, Shirley here! first of all I am glad to see Sam at the head of the table.
> 
> Well, I had a wonderful day yesterday, Purplefi and LondonGirl are here visiting Vancouver Island.
> Pat and I met them at Tim Hortons for coffee. Lady Pam and Mav were with them. We had a hoot!
> ...


Hi Shirley, it's so great to hear from you, we miss you. 
Fabulous that you were able to catch up with Purple and Londy, and great that they are having such a great time, I hope they'll come back to KAP sometime when I get to go too. 
I miss the photos of Mr. P's garden with all their Buddha's. 
Hope to see you again soon, hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, I don't know where to start as to what has been going on with me. I spent two and a half weeks in rehab. which I really enjoyed. Of course, the rehab. was because I had the complication of the foot drop after surgery. During rehab. I worked up to walking 150 feet a day, and learned to climb the dreaded staircase. I also had to learn how to get in and out of a car, and also how to do things in the kitchen, all while following my hip precautions ( no bending, no twisting, and no crossing the legs or ankles.) Everything was geared to being able to care for yourself at home if you had no one else to help. So then I went home, and everything was much harder at home than in the hospital. Then I started to feel winded when I walked. I had an appointment with my family doctor three days after I came home, and I was very short of breath that day. Also, my weight was up quite a bit. I thought he would send me to the ER, but he just ordered a stronger diuretic and told me to go to the hospital to get blood work, chest xray, and EKG. I decided I wanted to go to the E.R. I was given Lasix and began to get rid of the fluid. I was admitted on Wednesday eve, and spent the next two days getting Lasix twice a day. I came home on Saturday afternoon with a prescription for Bumex (diuretic) and a potassium tablet. I feel ok now, but don't understand what made that happen. I never felt that I was overworked in rehab. and was able to take "a fib" breaks when exercising. The doctors did sort of play around with my medication that I take for rate control (Cardizem) because my BP was low after surgery (usually around 103 over 60) The med was held for several days, which made me a bit nervous, then it was restarted at a lower dose than I had been on preop. Then it was reduced further. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but if the rehab exercise was going to bother me I think it would have shown up earlier on. Anyway I am home, and I am feeling good. All the swelling is gone out of my feet and legs, and I just have to wait and see what happens with the foot drop. I see my surgeon tomorrow and will see what he says then.


Well you've certainly had an adventure, I sure hope that everything is on an even keel now and that the foot drop sorts itself soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I was 9 when my dear brother, hereafter DB, was born. 2nd marriage for Mom, so I had been an only and surely never saw the "equipment" before! First diaper/nappy change, bam right in my eye! And every time, all one had to do was begin to take off the wet one and boom, another fountain spray. So quickly, I always had a dry one in my left hand, and placed it on before I totally took off the wet one! Fooled him! And, he used to giggle and giggle when he did it. Scamp!!! Still laugh about it once in awhile with him.


I think boys just love to provide a geyser????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, always wonderful to see your post! How wonderful to meet PurpleFi and LondonGirl and friends! KTP is so wonderful, a loving family! Glad you are feeling better.


I'll second that!

Marikay, I do hope you continue to feel better.

I made cookies for DD and me and a bread pudding for him. Sleepy now so maybe I'll sleep better tonight. Still working on my appliqué and got a couple of rounds done on the hat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye & Margaret, great knitting
Kate, great card, you always find the best ones


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love these! Especially like the red & the blanket. Will be perfect for Gordon James.
> 
> I just got this in an email and thought what the heck is Condo Knitting. Sounds cool and easy enough to do. Thought perhaps others would be interested.
> https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-Tutorials/Condo-Knitting


I've never heard of condo knitting before, certainly easy enough


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The left is not good, right fairly okay- unfortunately could not get in at 4 hours notice yesterday for the Nerve Test, on a cancellation. I had not enough money to catch the taxi home, and as it would have been getting late, I was not prepared to take the risk of walking in the increasing dark.


Too bad you missed the appointment, is your next one soon?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i would report in. everything went fine. for some reason they did not blast the stone but took it out another way. i don't want to think about it. lol painwise i am good - a little burning when i urinate but that was to be expected. other than that i am pain free. the stent they put in today comes out sunday. maybe a few pain meds washed down with a glass of wine. lol but all in all it went easier and quicker than i thought it would. i am glad it is over. not sure how much i will be on tonight - i feel a little nap coming on. the anesthesia was not the twilight stuff - i was down and out with the real stuff. but i am good - glad to be home and thankful for Heidi. --- sam


I'm glad all went well & the stone is gone, should be less pain for you. Hope you are feeling well soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, Shirley here! first of all I am glad to see Sam at the head of the table.
> 
> Well, I had a wonderful day yesterday, Purplefi and LondonGirl are here visiting Vancouver Island.
> Pat and I met them at Tim Hortons for coffee. Lady Pam and Mav were with them. We had a hoot!
> ...


It's good to hear from you & great you are feeling well enough to be out & about. So nice you could meet up with London Girl &'Purplefi, they sure get around. No doubt they will enjoy their trip as it's such a beautiful place


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, I don't know where to start as to what has been going on with me. I spent two and a half weeks in rehab. which I really enjoyed. Of course, the rehab. was because I had the complication of the foot drop after surgery. During rehab. I worked up to walking 150 feet a day, and learned to climb the dreaded staircase. I also had to learn how to get in and out of a car, and also how to do things in the kitchen, all while following my hip precautions ( no bending, no twisting, and no crossing the legs or ankles.) Everything was geared to being able to care for yourself at home if you had no one else to help. So then I went home, and everything was much harder at home than in the hospital. Then I started to feel winded when I walked. I had an appointment with my family doctor three days after I came home, and I was very short of breath that day. Also, my weight was up quite a bit. I thought he would send me to the ER, but he just ordered a stronger diuretic and told me to go to the hospital to get blood work, chest xray, and EKG. I decided I wanted to go to the E.R. I was given Lasix and began to get rid of the fluid. I was admitted on Wednesday eve, and spent the next two days getting Lasix twice a day. I came home on Saturday afternoon with a prescription for Bumex (diuretic) and a potassium tablet. I feel ok now, but don't understand what made that happen. I never felt that I was overworked in rehab. and was able to take "a fib" breaks when exercising. The doctors did sort of play around with my medication that I take for rate control (Cardizem) because my BP was low after surgery (usually around 103 over 60) The med was held for several days, which made me a bit nervous, then it was restarted at a lower dose than I had been on preop. Then it was reduced further. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but if the rehab exercise was going to bother me I think it would have shown up earlier on. Anyway I am home, and I am feeling good. All the swelling is gone out of my feet and legs, and I just have to wait and see what happens with the foot drop. I see my surgeon tomorrow and will see what he says then.


Good you are finally on the mend. I hope the pain from the hip is much better than preop


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, l hope all goes well with Bubs surgery 

We had a great day at the seminar & the weather couldn't have been nicer. Our " craft" was colouring watercolour paper with plants, we sprayed the paper with vinegar, then put flowers & leaves on the paper which was acordian folded then pressed between 2 ceramic tiles & steamed for 2 hrs. Mine didn't come out as bright as some but it's a very interesting technique. You can use this to make gift tags, cards or "art"
There was also lots if gardening discussions & the self watering planter tutorial.
There was also a couple if people who gave presentations on Communities in Bloom & they also told us about grants that are available . My DS made an outdoor skating rink for the town kids last year & if we apply he can probably quality for a grant to improve that this year. There are grants for things that improve the "quality of life" in communities so parks & rec facilities qualify provided people are willing to do volunteer labor.
I took lots of pictures, I will have to get them off my phone & on here, then I will post some.
DH got the last of the bales hauled today & should be able to combine tomorrow, GKs are coming after school so GS will be happy to get on the combine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - i love the snowman sets - they are so cute. the cardigan is beautiful - the pattern is great. --- sam


Thanks Sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, l hope all goes well with Bubs surgery
> 
> We had a great day at the seminar & the weather couldn't have been nicer. Our " craft" was colouring watercolour paper with plants, we sprayed the paper with vinegar, then put flowers & leaves on the paper which was acordian folded then pressed between 2 ceramic tiles & steamed for 2 hrs. Mine didn't come out as bright as some but it's a very interesting technique. You can use this to make gift tags, cards or "art"
> There was also lots if gardening discussions & the self watering planter tutorial.
> ...


That's really pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Dear Sam, wonderful news re your ordeal????. Hopefully things will be heaps better for you from now on.
> Congratulations to Margaret, and family re a new baby boy to welcome to our world.
> Sonja your little snowmen sets are adorable, as is the new cardigan.
> Kaye Jo, you truly are a superb sock creator. ????


Thank you Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I love them all - you'll have no trouble selling these.


Thank you Bonnie and Liz . 
The Blue set has already gone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, I don't know where to start as to what has been going on with me. I spent two and a half weeks in rehab. which I really enjoyed. Of course, the rehab. was because I had the complication of the foot drop after surgery. During rehab. I worked up to walking 150 feet a day, and learned to climb the dreaded staircase. I also had to learn how to get in and out of a car, and also how to do things in the kitchen, all while following my hip precautions ( no bending, no twisting, and no crossing the legs or ankles.) Everything was geared to being able to care for yourself at home if you had no one else to help. So then I went home, and everything was much harder at home than in the hospital. Then I started to feel winded when I walked. I had an appointment with my family doctor three days after I came home, and I was very short of breath that day. Also, my weight was up quite a bit. I thought he would send me to the ER, but he just ordered a stronger diuretic and told me to go to the hospital to get blood work, chest xray, and EKG. I decided I wanted to go to the E.R. I was given Lasix and began to get rid of the fluid. I was admitted on Wednesday eve, and spent the next two days getting Lasix twice a day. I came home on Saturday afternoon with a prescription for Bumex (diuretic) and a potassium tablet. I feel ok now, but don't understand what made that happen. I never felt that I was overworked in rehab. and was able to take "a fib" breaks when exercising. The doctors did sort of play around with my medication that I take for rate control (Cardizem) because my BP was low after surgery (usually around 103 over 60) The med was held for several days, which made me a bit nervous, then it was restarted at a lower dose than I had been on preop. Then it was reduced further. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but if the rehab exercise was going to bother me I think it would have shown up earlier on. Anyway I am home, and I am feeling good. All the swelling is gone out of my feet and legs, and I just have to wait and see what happens with the foot drop. I see my surgeon tomorrow and will see what he says then.


You have had a tough time , sounded a bit scary too , glad you are now feeling better , hope you can get the foot drop sorted sometime soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, l hope all goes well with Bubs surgery
> 
> We had a great day at the seminar & the weather couldn't have been nicer. Our " craft" was colouring watercolour paper with plants, we sprayed the paper with vinegar, then put flowers & leaves on the paper which was acordian folded then pressed between 2 ceramic tiles & steamed for 2 hrs. Mine didn't come out as bright as some but it's a very interesting technique. You can use this to make gift tags, cards or "art"
> There was also lots if gardening discussions & the self watering planter tutorial.
> ...


They look pretty , nice idea for gift tags , 
Hope your son does get a grant to improve the ice rink 
As soon as it got cold enough the council would make the ice rink next to my school spent many a fun hour with my brother there late at night when no one else was there


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sam, I am glad that is over for you. It does not sound like fun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, I don't know where to start as to what has been going on with me. I spent two and a half weeks in rehab. which I really enjoyed. Of course, the rehab. was because I had the complication of the foot drop after surgery. During rehab. I worked up to walking 150 feet a day, and learned to climb the dreaded staircase. I also had to learn how to get in and out of a car, and also how to do things in the kitchen, all while following my hip precautions ( no bending, no twisting, and no crossing the legs or ankles.) Everything was geared to being able to care for yourself at home if you had no one else to help. So then I went home, and everything was much harder at home than in the hospital. Then I started to feel winded when I walked. I had an appointment with my family doctor three days after I came home, and I was very short of breath that day. Also, my weight was up quite a bit. I thought he would send me to the ER, but he just ordered a stronger diuretic and told me to go to the hospital to get blood work, chest xray, and EKG. I decided I wanted to go to the E.R. I was given Lasix and began to get rid of the fluid. I was admitted on Wednesday eve, and spent the next two days getting Lasix twice a day. I came home on Saturday afternoon with a prescription for Bumex (diuretic) and a potassium tablet. I feel ok now, but don't understand what made that happen. I never felt that I was overworked in rehab. and was able to take "a fib" breaks when exercising. The doctors did sort of play around with my medication that I take for rate control (Cardizem) because my BP was low after surgery (usually around 103 over 60) The med was held for several days, which made me a bit nervous, then it was restarted at a lower dose than I had been on preop. Then it was reduced further. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but if the rehab exercise was going to bother me I think it would have shown up earlier on. Anyway I am home, and I am feeling good. All the swelling is gone out of my feet and legs, and I just have to wait and see what happens with the foot drop. I see my surgeon tomorrow and will see what he says then.


I am glad you are home. It has been quite a journey to get there for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Oh I love this picture!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Still disappointing, though. I hope they can get you in soon and give you plenty of notice.


Yes it is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too bad you missed the appointment, is your next one soon?


No word as yet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I have caught up here (way behind on the rest of KP and other things but thats to be expected).
> Have started Gordon's Temperature Blanket- already behind! Haven't finished yesterday's yet.
> Will add on the photos of the things I knitted for him. Well the ones I just finished, did remember after I took these ones in that I had a couple more things so took them later. And Paddington Bear is now sitting in his bed with him.


They are all lovely... and gorgeous colours as well. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Welcome to the world Gordon James!


What a gorgeous card Kate. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The left is not good, right fairly okay- unfortunately could not get in at 4 hours notice yesterday for the Nerve Test, on a cancellation. I had not enough money to catch the taxi home, and as it would have been getting late, I was not prepared to take the risk of walking in the increasing dark.


That is a shame. Have they given you a proper appointment date for the Nerve Test? Good they at least offered you the cancellation time, hopefully you wont have to wait too much longer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i thought i would report in. everything went fine. for some reason they did not blast the stone but took it out another way. i don't want to think about it. lol painwise i am good - a little burning when i urinate but that was to be expected. other than that i am pain free. the stent they put in today comes out sunday. maybe a few pain meds washed down with a glass of wine. lol but all in all it went easier and quicker than i thought it would. i am glad it is over. not sure how much i will be on tonight - i feel a little nap coming on. the anesthesia was not the twilight stuff - i was down and out with the real stuff. but i am good - glad to be home and thankful for Heidi. --- sam


Glad it all went well Sam and now it is behind you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are great Margaret. I really like the blanket lots of seams would be worth it if I got a blanket that lovely


It's in a pattern book from Patons Australia-can't remember the details and can't be bothered going to get the pattern either! Not really difficult once you get the hang of it- some of the striped triangles need more concentration but the others are straight forward. Does use charts- but for colour work it really isn't feasible to do it any other way.
Vicky picked up the book for $1 a few days after she told us she was pregnant again. Doing a jumper soon in some of the same colours from the same book now I know I am knitting for a boy. If he had been a girl was planning something along the lines of your dress with the feather and fan (or Old Shale whichever it was)- in the same colours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Welcome to the world Gordon James!


A Toot-Toot! As usual you have a wonderful card. Love it indeed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I took them to knit group and gave them to a friend, she asked why I was giving her the fancy socks, and I told her. The yarn was our friend Sandy's that I got after she passed away, and purple was Sandy's fave color, I got to knit it up and D gets to wear them. lol She's thrilled, and I have several, and I do mean several, other skeins of yarn that was Sandy's. And these were a bit small for me anyway. lol Win Win.


Aaww that was a lovely gift for your friend. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She adores Baby (being her dolls) and looks after her. Currently Baby is wearing one of Elizabeth's jumpers- as Baby is smaller than a newborn it is rather large on her! In fact I haven't even attempted to put the arms in the sleeves. I put one on that is small (one of the Spot jumpers) but that wasn't right according to Elizabeth- of course not as that was what I intended to do with it! Tried again to get her interested in the nappy I made for Baby but no.
> 
> Awe, she's going to be a lovely big sister, at least until he breaks her first toy. lol
> I imagine she is a bit confused, hopefully she settles and has a good night.
> You know grandma, her baby has to be dressed just so, and it sometimes defies logic and is extremely random. lol


She slept well- stirred 3 times but didn't me to get up to her. But she is fighting day time sleeps- needed driving the last two days. Without it though she is apparently impossible. I have had a couple of indications recently of this (and also she is almost 22 months so getting close to 2. Tantrums are going to be frequent soon I suspect)
The top came off and now Baby is in one of her pairs of trousers!
She started using the plastic bags for putting dirty nappies in to carry around things for Baby. Well thought me plastic bags as toys aren't a good idea so I had a bag in the drawer got it out and gave it to E. Into the bag went Baby and then the plastic bag with a nappy in it went in one top of her head. Not quite what I had in mind. So found a small cloth bag, she took it wandered off with it and almost immediately came back with it and wanted it put back where it came from. So failed yet again in my diverting tactics.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is some lovely knitting. Have never seen the Temperature Blanket and it is so great. You sure have been busy knitting and Well Done.


Thats not a temperature blanket- I have done 2 days worth so far so nothing to show for it. But 2 is exactly what I should have done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The first thing my son did when he was born was pee on the doctor! (Doc assured me it was not the first time!) I'd had two girls before him but that gave me a clue. LOL


I think Elizabeth has only twice peed around me without a nappy on- once just as I put the clean one under and the other time as she was standing up- and she looked down very puzzled.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was great you could meet up, Shirley! And wonderful to hear from you!


 :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh that is quite a saga! I do hope you can get that foot drop sorted quickly and easily.


RE Marykayknits.... ditto from me too...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm here for a quick drop-in, work is busy, and in a couple hours I have to take Bub to his preliminary eye appointment (he has another on Friday and his first surgery is on Monday--not sure why he has to go so many times but they're the docs and not me). So a busy day but I am trying to keep up with the reading.
> 
> I've enjoyed seeing the knitting--will take my hat (a work long in progress now...) to the office with me to work on IF I remember how to knit (!). Maybe that will bring my mojo back. I'd planned to take it during surgery time (they told us to expect to be there about 4 hours) so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Sending hugs & blessings to all.


Hope the pre-op visits all go well and nothing is found to hold them up again.
Plenty of knitting time in there so hopefully it will get you motivated again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, l hope all goes well with Bubs surgery
> 
> We had a great day at the seminar & the weather couldn't have been nicer. Our " craft" was colouring watercolour paper with plants, we sprayed the paper with vinegar, then put flowers & leaves on the paper which was acordian folded then pressed between 2 ceramic tiles & steamed for 2 hrs. Mine didn't come out as bright as some but it's a very interesting technique. You can use this to make gift tags, cards or "art"
> There was also lots if gardening discussions & the self watering planter tutorial.
> ...


That looks lovely Bonnie, glad you had a great day. I hope your DS can get the grant to improve the skating rink this year, it sounds like a wonderful idea to help improve the community "quality of life" :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i would report in. everything went fine. for some reason they did not blast the stone but took it out another way. i don't want to think about it. lol painwise i am good - a little burning when i urinate but that was to be expected. other than that i am pain free. the stent they put in today comes out sunday. maybe a few pain meds washed down with a glass of wine. lol but all in all it went easier and quicker than i thought it would. i am glad it is over. not sure how much i will be on tonight - i feel a little nap coming on. the anesthesia was not the twilight stuff - i was down and out with the real stuff. but i am good - glad to be home and thankful for Heidi. --- sam


Good to hear that it all went uneventfully. And yes you will be sleepy so nap to your hearts content.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> She slept well- stirred 3 times but didn't me to get up to her. But she is fighting day time sleeps- needed driving the last two days. Without it though she is apparently impossible. I have had a couple of indications recently of this (and also she is almost 22 months so getting close to 2. Tantrums are going to be frequent soon I suspect)
> The top came off and now Baby is in one of her pairs of trousers!
> She started using the plastic bags for putting dirty nappies in to carry around things for Baby. Well thought me plastic bags as toys aren't a good idea so I had a bag in the drawer got it out and gave it to E. Into the bag went Baby and then the plastic bag with a nappy in it went in one top of her head. Not quite what I had in mind. So found a small cloth bag, she took it wandered off with it and almost immediately came back with it and wanted it put back where it came from. So failed yet again in my diverting tactics.


LOL. Arent toddlers so much fun? :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Margaret, congratulations on your new grandson. What fun you will have with a boy after so many girls in the family. And different patterns to try! Welcome to the world, Gordon James! Hope Mum and bub are doing well.


David's response was I don't know what to do with a boy! Maryanne calmly told him that for now the same as with a girl (unless of course you are changing his nappy I would add). One day Grandad can have weeing competitions with him- see who gets the furtherest or can hit the bullseye. The types of things his parents got him and his twin brother to do :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sam. Isn't anyone else working on this?


I'm thinking of getting back into them again. Feeling a bit less pressured re knitting (I think! keep giving myself too much to do).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, I don't know where to start as to what has been going on with me. I spent two and a half weeks in rehab. which I really enjoyed. Of course, the rehab. was because I had the complication of the foot drop after surgery. During rehab. I worked up to walking 150 feet a day, and learned to climb the dreaded staircase. I also had to learn how to get in and out of a car, and also how to do things in the kitchen, all while following my hip precautions ( no bending, no twisting, and no crossing the legs or ankles.) Everything was geared to being able to care for yourself at home if you had no one else to help. So then I went home, and everything was much harder at home than in the hospital. Then I started to feel winded when I walked. I had an appointment with my family doctor three days after I came home, and I was very short of breath that day. Also, my weight was up quite a bit. I thought he would send me to the ER, but he just ordered a stronger diuretic and told me to go to the hospital to get blood work, chest xray, and EKG. I decided I wanted to go to the E.R. I was given Lasix and began to get rid of the fluid. I was admitted on Wednesday eve, and spent the next two days getting Lasix twice a day. I came home on Saturday afternoon with a prescription for Bumex (diuretic) and a potassium tablet. I feel ok now, but don't understand what made that happen. I never felt that I was overworked in rehab. and was able to take "a fib" breaks when exercising. The doctors did sort of play around with my medication that I take for rate control (Cardizem) because my BP was low after surgery (usually around 103 over 60) The med was held for several days, which made me a bit nervous, then it was restarted at a lower dose than I had been on preop. Then it was reduced further. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but if the rehab exercise was going to bother me I think it would have shown up earlier on. Anyway I am home, and I am feeling good. All the swelling is gone out of my feet and legs, and I just have to wait and see what happens with the foot drop. I see my surgeon tomorrow and will see what he says then.


Hope that that is the end of the swelling for you. Not what you needed soon after coming home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. Arent toddlers so much fun? :sm11:


They are indeed- more fun than babies I must say!

I keep listening out for E- had her for 48 hours and can't stop listening out for her! So all alone in the house. Almost had Maryanne over for the night. Must admit to being rather glad that she suggested that as we didn't have time to cook what we had been planning on that she didn't come. The first nights alone I was always aware that I might get a call saying the baby's coming. And David comes back tomorrow night. So he will get to see Gordon Friday.

Just watched a video from yesterday of E with Gordon. He is sleeping and she is standing up at his crib leaning over and calling Baby, Baby trying to get his attention.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> They are indeed- more fun than babies I must say!
> 
> I keep listening out for E- had her for 48 hours and can't stop listening out for her! So all alone in the house. Almost had Maryanne over for the night. Must admit to being rather glad that she suggested that as we didn't have time to cook what we had been planning on that she didn't come. The first nights alone I was always aware that I might get a call saying the baby's coming. And David comes back tomorrow night. So he will get to see Gordon Friday.
> 
> Just watched a video from yesterday of E with Gordon. He is sleeping and she is standing up at his crib leaning over and calling Baby, Baby trying to get his attention.


Oh yes, I love toddlers, they are so much fun to watch and listen to. I hope you and Elizabeth have a good sleep and you will be glad that David will be there tomorrow....
The video sounds adorable. How long is Vicki in hospital for? Or is she home already?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a shame. Have they given you a proper appointment date for the Nerve Test? Good they at least offered you the cancellation time, hopefully you wont have to wait too much longer.


It was a nuisance, but just as well I didn't dip into the grass-cutting money- because the man turned up to cut the grass that same day. I must remember to try to leave ten dollars in my purse rather than five, which was what I was down to. 
No actual appointment as yet. Hopefully something will happen before the end of the yer!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of condo knitting before, certainly easy enough


I like the look of it!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie those are lovely! Would make very nice note cards!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, I love toddlers, they are so much fun to watch and listen to. I hope you and Elizabeth have a good sleep and you will be glad that David will be there tomorrow....
> The video sounds adorable. How long is Vicki in hospital for? Or is she home already?


Going home Friday. Brett spent the last two nights there but is back home tonight with Elizabeth.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a nuisance, but just as well I didn't dip into the grass-cutting money- because the man turned up to cut the grass that same day. I must remember to try to leave ten dollars in my purse rather than five, which was what I was down to.
> No actual appointment as yet. Hopefully something will happen before the end of the yer!


At least you know that you haven't been forgotten but are on their active list.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> At least you know that you haven't been forgotten but are on their active list.


Yes they forgot about you once before, it may be well to check that you are still on the list even though you couldn't take the short notice appointment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least you know that you haven't been forgotten but are on their active list.


That is true!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes they forgot about you once before, it may be well to check that you are still on the list even though you couldn't take the short notice appointment.


Only snag is, I am a bit vague about what the Department is called, and the actual name of the test- maybe they could find out using my NHI number?!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, what an interesting technique! Thank you for sharing. How kind of your son to make a skating rink for kids. I hope he gets a grant to improve it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She slept well- stirred 3 times but didn't me to get up to her. But she is fighting day time sleeps- needed driving the last two days. Without it though she is apparently impossible. I have had a couple of indications recently of this (and also she is almost 22 months so getting close to 2. Tantrums are going to be frequent soon I suspect)
> The top came off and now Baby is in one of her pairs of trousers!
> She started using the plastic bags for putting dirty nappies in to carry around things for Baby. Well thought me plastic bags as toys aren't a good idea so I had a bag in the drawer got it out and gave it to E. Into the bag went Baby and then the plastic bag with a nappy in it went in one top of her head. Not quite what I had in mind. So found a small cloth bag, she took it wandered off with it and almost immediately came back with it and wanted it put back where it came from. So failed yet again in my diverting tactics.


Lol! Dad had to drive me around to get me to sleep at night, then they figured out that I was claustrophobic and if they put me in a crib instead of a bassinet, I was fine, lol, too bad it took them the better part of a year to figure that out. :sm09: 
Probably why I love road trips at night. 
She is getting to that age for sure, hopefully her terrible twos will be mild. 
Maybe when she's sleeping, take her plastic bag and replace it with a cloth one, of course she'll probably remember she had a plastic bag and want it back, so guess that wouldn't work well. She's definitely going to keep you on your toes, you'll have your work cut out for you, keeping up with that one. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaww that was a lovely gift for your friend. :sm24:


She texted me later to say that they fit perfect and that she loves them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think Elizabeth has only twice peed around me without a nappy on- once just as I put the clean one under and the other time as she was standing up- and she looked down very puzzled.


LOL! Poor thing, I imagine she was rather confused when that happened.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David's response was I don't know what to do with a boy! Maryanne calmly told him that for now the same as with a girl (unless of course you are changing his nappy I would add). One day Grandad can have weeing competitions with him- see who gets the furtherest or can hit the bullseye. The types of things his parents got him and his twin brother to do :sm02:


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are indeed- more fun than babies I must say!
> 
> I keep listening out for E- had her for 48 hours and can't stop listening out for her! So all alone in the house. Almost had Maryanne over for the night. Must admit to being rather glad that she suggested that as we didn't have time to cook what we had been planning on that she didn't come. The first nights alone I was always aware that I might get a call saying the baby's coming. And David comes back tomorrow night. So he will get to see Gordon Friday.
> 
> Just watched a video from yesterday of E with Gordon. He is sleeping and she is standing up at his crib leaning over and calling Baby, Baby trying to get his attention.


You do get used to them being around quickly, it will be wonderful to see the new baby on Friday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, l hope all goes well with Bubs surgery
> 
> We had a great day at the seminar & the weather couldn't have been nicer. Our " craft" was colouring watercolour paper with plants, we sprayed the paper with vinegar, then put flowers & leaves on the paper which was acordian folded then pressed between 2 ceramic tiles & steamed for 2 hrs. Mine didn't come out as bright as some but it's a very interesting technique. You can use this to make gift tags, cards or "art"
> There was also lots if gardening discussions & the self watering planter tutorial.
> ...


It's quite an interesting process. I hope you're successful in getting a grant for your DS to work on the rink. It's so important to have activities available for children.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this recipe is too big to put in my opening - it would take half the room. so i thought being today is 'happy hump' day i would give you something to fix for dinner. it really isn't as hard as they make it sound. --- sam

Stuffed Cabbage Rolls Recipe

Posted by [email protected]
Prep time: 30 mins
Cook time: 2 hours
Total time: 2 hours 30 mins
Yield: 6 to 8 servings

Tender leaves of cabbage stuffed and rolled with beef, garlic, onion and rice, simmered in a rich tomato sauce. The preparation time entirely depends on which method you use to soften your cabbage leaves. It can be anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour to 24 hours plus if you freeze it.

Ingredients:

Cabbage Rolls
1 large head green cabbage, about 2 to 2¼ pounds
2 pounds ground beef
2 eggs (not necessary, you can leave them out, but they bind and make the meat fluffier)
1 medium onion, grated or minced
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
½ cup uncooked white rice (I like using long-grain) *

Tomato Sauce
2 tablespoons butter or vegetable oil
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
1 medium onion, chopped (medium dice)
2 15-ounce cans tomato sauce or one 32-ounce can whole tomatoes, pulsed in a food processor with juice until pureed.
juice of one lemon or 2 tablespoons (or more to taste) apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons to ¾ cup light brown sugar (Depending on amount of sweetness you prefer. Start with 1 to 2 tablespoons and taste the sauce, adding if you like it sweeter. If you prefer it completely savory, add only 1 tablespoon brown sugar and the juice from half a lemon)
Salt and pepper to taste
½ cup golden raisins (optional)
Chopped parsley, for garnish

Directions:
1. Fill a large pot with water and bring it to a rolling boil. When the water comes to a boil, fill a large bowl with ice water. Cut out as much of the core as you can from the bottom of the cabbage, then drop the whole, cored head into the boiling water for 3 to 4 minutes. Once the leaves separate and are pliable, immediately remove and drop the blanched leaves that separated (keep the pot of water boiling) in the ice water. Once cooled down, remove and pat the leaves dry. Repeat with any leaves still attached to the head and not pliable, until you've gotten all the leaves off the head, and they are all soft and pliable.
2. Alternatively, If you've got time on your hands, you can freeze the wrapped head of cabbage for two days then defrost. Cut out as much of the core as you can, then wrap tightly and freeze. When defrosted, the leaves will peel off easily and be soft enough to roll.
3. Set aside about 16 of the largest leaves (these will be your cabbage rolls. If you can only get 14 leaves, it's fine) and slice off any thick parts of the vein on each of them, or just cut out the thick vein since that part will be covered once the cabbage leaf is rolled. Chop some of the remaining cabbage leaves to make 1 cup of chopped cabbage, and reserve.
4. Mix the ground beef with the eggs, grated onion, chopped garlic, salt, pepper, and rice. (If you use cooked rice, you can test the seasoning of the meat mixture to your liking by frying up or microwaving a piece of it and tasting, if desired). 
5, Divide the meat mixture into sixteen equal pieces, or 14 equal pieces, about 2 to 3 oz each, depending on whether you have 16 or 14 cabbage leaves. Using slightly moistened hands (or not, since it rarely sticks to my hands), form the pieces into thick cylinders. Place a cylinder of filling near the bottom of a cabbage leaf (if the vein in the leaf is really thick, shave it down with a knife before placing the beef on it, being careful not to cut a big hole through the leaf itself OR, cut the thick vein out completely in a narrow V. When you roll the cabbage, that V will be covered sufficiently, as mentioned above).
6. Roll the meat filled cabbage leaf up, folding both sides over the filling, (like you see in the above photos) and finish rolling to enclose the filling, like an egg roll. Continue, filling and rolling all the cabbage leaves. Place them seam side down on a tray or baking sheet. Cover and refrigerate until ready to use.
7.Over medium heat, melt the butter in a heavy, non-reactive saucepan. Sauté the second onion until soft and golden. Add the garlic and saute for 2 more minutes, then add the reserved 1 cup chopped cabbage and sauté for about 30 seconds to 1 minute more.
8. Add the tomato sauce, lemon juice, brown sugar, salt and pepper to taste, and stir to combine. Increase the heat until it comes to a boil, then lower it and simmer for 5 minutes. Add raisins now, if using.
9. Line of the bottom of a 13 x 9 roasting pan or glass dish with a layer of sauce. Place cabbage rolls, seam side down, on top of sauce. Top cabbage rolls with remaining sauce then cover the whole pan with tin foil. Bake for 2 hours in a preheated 350 F oven.

Note: * You can cook the rice before adding it to the meat mixture, if desired (just follow the rice manufacturer's directions for cooking ½ cup of rice, which should give you about 1½ cups cooked rice), but my grandmother used uncooked rice, and I've never ended up with even one uncooked grain when my cabbage rolls are done. The rice always cooks to perfection. Either way, it's up to you!

http://www.parsleysagesweet.com/2010/10/13/stuffed-cabbage-like-grandma-used-to-make/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love belated birthday wishes - it helps me keep the celebration going - not that i am doing a lot of celebrating. lol thanks martina. --- sam



martina said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Sam. Also glad the procedure went well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think when you are knitting really fast you lose the fun of it. you don't take time to feel the yarn slipping through fingers - and just watching the progress. i'm forever holding my sweater back up just to look at the colors. but then i am a slow knitter to begin with. the socks were beautiful. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> No, I was number 121 on the finishers list, some people had the foot and toe done in 2 or 3 hours, I took my time over two days to do it, working on it on and off. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he could always make it and send it to you. maybe he would start an online business. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> He told me that he had once lived in Torrington and really liked the life style. He has all the big equipment and can fabricate most anything. He made several big canons from scratch to be used in the 4th and 24th of July celebrations. I am glad for him to be where he wants to be, but he has been our family's go-to man to make parts for our old 59 International truck and old Fridgidaire clothes dryer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - my sense of humor tells me i should sell chances for who gets to pull the string. rotflmao --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good to hear that all went well though differently than expected. So glad you are pain free now and that the stent will only be in a few days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he did a good job - it's still standing. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DH's great grandfather built our home shortly after the Civil War.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think there are quite a few collecting the patterns but to my knowledge you are the only one knitting the squares. that is going to make a lovely afghan. and i am really anxious to see it when it in finished. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks Sam. Isn't anyone else working on this?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you shirley - having them here for the kap was great - they are super ladies. we don't hear from them much anymore. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone, Shirley here! first of all I am glad to see Sam at the head of the table.
> 
> Well, I had a wonderful day yesterday, Purplefi and LondonGirl are here visiting Vancouver Island.
> Pat and I met them at Tim Hortons for coffee. Lady Pam and Mav were with them. We had a hoot!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like quite an ordeal marikayknits - glad you are home and feeling better. prayers and tons of healing energy coming your way. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, I don't know where to start as to what has been going on with me. I spent two and a half weeks in rehab. which I really enjoyed. Of course, the rehab. was because I had the complication of the foot drop after surgery. During rehab. I worked up to walking 150 feet a day, and learned to climb the dreaded staircase. I also had to learn how to get in and out of a car, and also how to do things in the kitchen, all while following my hip precautions ( no bending, no twisting, and no crossing the legs or ankles.) Everything was geared to being able to care for yourself at home if you had no one else to help. So then I went home, and everything was much harder at home than in the hospital. Then I started to feel winded when I walked. I had an appointment with my family doctor three days after I came home, and I was very short of breath that day. Also, my weight was up quite a bit. I thought he would send me to the ER, but he just ordered a stronger diuretic and told me to go to the hospital to get blood work, chest xray, and EKG. I decided I wanted to go to the E.R. I was given Lasix and began to get rid of the fluid. I was admitted on Wednesday eve, and spent the next two days getting Lasix twice a day. I came home on Saturday afternoon with a prescription for Bumex (diuretic) and a potassium tablet. I feel ok now, but don't understand what made that happen. I never felt that I was overworked in rehab. and was able to take "a fib" breaks when exercising. The doctors did sort of play around with my medication that I take for rate control (Cardizem) because my BP was low after surgery (usually around 103 over 60) The med was held for several days, which made me a bit nervous, then it was restarted at a lower dose than I had been on preop. Then it was reduced further. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but if the rehab exercise was going to bother me I think it would have shown up earlier on. Anyway I am home, and I am feeling good. All the swelling is gone out of my feet and legs, and I just have to wait and see what happens with the foot drop. I see my surgeon tomorrow and will see what he says then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they won't do anything with the aneurysms unless they get worse. my vascular doctor thought right now i was not strong enough to have that operation. i feel like i would come through with flying colors. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Sam, So glad you did well and hoping that the stent will come out without any problems. You will do so much better without those stones for sure. Now, on to the aneurysms I hope. Eat lots, drink lots and get lots of sleep.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> David's response was I don't know what to do with a boy! Maryanne calmly told him that for now the same as with a girl (unless of course you are changing his nappy I would add). One day Grandad can have weeing competitions with him- see who gets the furtherest or can hit the bullseye. The types of things his parents got him and his twin brother to do :sm02:


Bill (DH) said that too, but about a girl, when Caitlin was born!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it was a great play on words. we are so glad you stopped by for a visit with us and we hope you had a good time and will return whenever you are online.
there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. so - don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Roses and cats said:


> Oh I love this picture!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey Evelyn - sending you tons of healing energy to get over whatever you have. very glad you didn't catch strep from your granddaughter. what are you crocheting?
--- sam



EJS said:


> Hi all. Just popping in for a moment. Belated Happy Birthday Sam! I haven't been reading this week. Feeling a little off, like I may have a bit of a cold or something. I didn't get the strep throat from GD thank goodness.
> I hope all is well with everyone. I'm not likely to go back and read 40 pages so will look at the summary for the next start off.
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you had a good day. that was a great craft. how did you steam them? how was lunch? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, l hope all goes well with Bubs surgery
> 
> We had a great day at the seminar & the weather couldn't have been nicer. Our " craft" was colouring watercolour paper with plants, we sprayed the paper with vinegar, then put flowers & leaves on the paper which was acordian folded then pressed between 2 ceramic tiles & steamed for 2 hrs. Mine didn't come out as bright as some but it's a very interesting technique. You can use this to make gift tags, cards or "art"
> There was also lots if gardening discussions & the self watering planter tutorial.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you sell them - word of mouth or do you put them out somewhere where they can be seem? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie and Liz .
> The Blue set has already gone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should start taking a day off just for yourself. a chance to breathe and rest and knit in peace and quiet. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm thinking of getting back into them again. Feeling a bit less pressured re knitting (I think! keep giving myself too much to do).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there something wrong with just taking the plastic bag and tell her one does not play with plastic bags. you can use the word 'no'. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Dad had to drive me around to get me to sleep at night, then they figured out that I was claustrophobic and if they put me in a crib instead of a bassinet, I was fine, lol, too bad it took them the better part of a year to figure that out. :sm09:
> Probably why I love road trips at night.
> She is getting to that age for sure, hopefully her terrible twos will be mild.
> Maybe when she's sleeping, take her plastic bag and replace it with a cloth one, of course she'll probably remember she had a plastic bag and want it back, so guess that wouldn't work well. She's definitely going to keep you on your toes, you'll have your work cut out for you, keeping up with that one. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was very nice of you do give them to her. sounds like she is going to enjoy them. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> She texted me later to say that they fit perfect and that she loves them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the biggest fear i had when heidi was born was how to let both of them know i loved them. heather had been an only child almost five years and i wanted to make sure she knew she was wanted and loved and at the same time snuggling with heidi and hoping she felt the love. --- sam



KateB said:


> Bill (DH) said that too, but about a girl, when Caitlin was born!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> how do you sell them - word of mouth or do you put them out somewhere where they can be seem? --- sam


I put some on Ebay and other items I've sold by word of mouth


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, break time, I've gotten the kitchen counters all cleared off and scrubbed, cleaned out the window sill that I had somehow filled with crap and vacuumed it out, have everything on the counters scrubbed and put back, and the floor boards vacuumed out, now I need to find the touch up paint and touch up a few spots on the cabinets, mop floors, and clean fish tanks. Tomorrow I want to get the spare bedroom cleared out the rest of the way and clear out my closet in the basement and get it re-organized, it looks like a tornado hit it, a couple times. :sm12:
I'm hoping that the laundry on the line dries before it rains.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> he could always make it and send it to you. maybe he would start an online business. --- sam


Or she could just bring it to him here and stay with us until he fixes it, then go back home. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was very nice of you do give them to her. sounds like she is going to enjoy them. --- sam


Yes, she will love them way past when they are worn out with holes, but she does have some scraps of the same yarn, so she could repair them a few times if need be. lol Nice when the recipient is also a sock knitter. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> the biggest fear i had when heidi was born was how to let both of them know i loved them. heather had been an only child almost five years and i wanted to make sure she knew she was wanted and loved and at the same time snuggling with heidi and hoping she felt the love. --- sam


I think you figured it out and succeeded admirably. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Dad had to drive me around to get me to sleep at night, then they figured out that I was claustrophobic and if they put me in a crib instead of a bassinet, I was fine, lol, too bad it took them the better part of a year to figure that out. :sm09:
> Probably why I love road trips at night.
> She is getting to that age for sure, hopefully her terrible twos will be mild.
> Maybe when she's sleeping, take her plastic bag and replace it with a cloth one, of course she'll probably remember she had a plastic bag and want it back, so guess that wouldn't work well. She's definitely going to keep you on your toes, you'll have your work cut out for you, keeping up with that one. lol


Maybe you could tell E that the plastic bags are for Gordon and Baby gets her own special cloth bag. I always gave mine something special for their "babies" when they got a sibling. Might work, who knows?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, l hope all goes well with Bubs surgery
> 
> We had a great day at the seminar & the weather couldn't have been nicer. Our " craft" was colouring watercolour paper with plants, we sprayed the paper with vinegar, then put flowers & leaves on the paper which was acordian folded then pressed between 2 ceramic tiles & steamed for 2 hrs. Mine didn't come out as bright as some but it's a very interesting technique. You can use this to make gift tags, cards or "art"
> There was also lots if gardening discussions & the self watering planter tutorial.
> ...


Thanks--just a few days now. I'll be glad when it's over.

That's a really cool project--I'd never heard of it before.

The skating rink sounds great for those who enjoy being out in the cold. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think when you are knitting really fast you lose the fun of it. you don't take time to feel the yarn slipping through fingers - and just watching the progress. i'm forever holding my sweater back up just to look at the colors. but then i am a slow knitter to begin with. the socks were beautiful. --- sam


In that case, my hat in progress should be TONS of fun. :sm23: I don't remember when I started it! And I do remember how to knit but it's slow going--fingering weight with a very small needle, 180 stitches in the round and I think something like 9 or 10 rounds to the inch, so building quite slowly. I think I'll be very pleased with it, though...if I ever get it done!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - my sense of humor tells me i should sell chances for who gets to pull the string. rotflmao --- sam


Sam, what a picture :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think there are quite a few collecting the patterns but to my knowledge you are the only one knitting the squares. that is going to make a lovely afghan. and i am really anxious to see it when it in finished. --- sam


I think it going to take a while. I should start knitting some winter hats for charity.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, break time, I've gotten the kitchen counters all cleared off and scrubbed, cleaned out the window sill that I had somehow filled with crap and vacuumed it out, have everything on the counters scrubbed and put back, and the floor boards vacuumed out, now I need to find the touch up paint and touch up a few spots on the cabinets, mop floors, and clean fish tanks. Tomorrow I want to get the spare bedroom cleared out the rest of the way and clear out my closet in the basement and get it re-organized, it looks like a tornado hit it, a couple times. :sm12:
> I'm hoping that the laundry on the line dries before it rains.


Can you come to my house next?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief Marikayknits you have really had quite a rough time with the post surgery issues. How bizarre that all that happened once leaving rehab. Pray that your next appointment will bring some answers and that all will be good again.



Marikayknits said:


> Hi all, I don't know where to start as to what has been going on with me. I spent two and a half weeks in rehab. which I really enjoyed. Of course, the rehab. was because I had the complication of the foot drop after surgery. During rehab. I worked up to walking 150 feet a day, and learned to climb the dreaded staircase. I also had to learn how to get in and out of a car, and also how to do things in the kitchen, all while following my hip precautions ( no bending, no twisting, and no crossing the legs or ankles.) Everything was geared to being able to care for yourself at home if you had no one else to help. So then I went home, and everything was much harder at home than in the hospital. Then I started to feel winded when I walked. I had an appointment with my family doctor three days after I came home, and I was very short of breath that day. Also, my weight was up quite a bit. I thought he would send me to the ER, but he just ordered a stronger diuretic and told me to go to the hospital to get blood work, chest xray, and EKG. I decided I wanted to go to the E.R. I was given Lasix and began to get rid of the fluid. I was admitted on Wednesday eve, and spent the next two days getting Lasix twice a day. I came home on Saturday afternoon with a prescription for Bumex (diuretic) and a potassium tablet. I feel ok now, but don't understand what made that happen. I never felt that I was overworked in rehab. and was able to take "a fib" breaks when exercising. The doctors did sort of play around with my medication that I take for rate control (Cardizem) because my BP was low after surgery (usually around 103 over 60) The med was held for several days, which made me a bit nervous, then it was restarted at a lower dose than I had been on preop. Then it was reduced further. I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but if the rehab exercise was going to bother me I think it would have shown up earlier on. Anyway I am home, and I am feeling good. All the swelling is gone out of my feet and legs, and I just have to wait and see what happens with the foot drop. I see my surgeon tomorrow and will see what he says then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fascinating about coloring watercolor paper with plants. How did you go about steaming them? I'd be interest in giving this a try.
It sounds as if it really was a wonderful day. Also good that the hay is now all baled and combining can begin tomorrow.
I keep forgetting to ask you a question; a short while back you mentioned different kinds of celery, calling one cutting celery (I think that's correct). I've seen bunches of celery and celery hearts but what are the differences in what you grow? To me celery is just celery.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, l hope all goes well with Bubs surgery
> 
> We had a great day at the seminar & the weather couldn't have been nicer. Our " craft" was colouring watercolour paper with plants, we sprayed the paper with vinegar, then put flowers & leaves on the paper which was acordian folded then pressed between 2 ceramic tiles & steamed for 2 hrs. Mine didn't come out as bright as some but it's a very interesting technique. You can use this to make gift tags, cards or "art"
> There was also lots if gardening discussions & the self watering planter tutorial.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....and perhaps I have a sadistic side and if you do I'll buy a couple of chances! Maybe it's not a sadistic side but a curious/scientific side of me....what to see what happens. Ouch! For some reason it makes me think of when I had crushed my collar bone in high school and they had to put in a pin and wire it together. To remove the pin when healed, I simple sat in the ER, them made a small quick slit at the end of my shoulder, used what reminded me of a needle-nose pliers and pulled out the pin. Nothing for pain and it was pretty uncomfortable as I remember. I still have the "pin" in my jewelry box; about 4 inches long and pointed on one end.


thewren said:


> thanks gwen - my sense of humor tells me i should sell chances for who gets to pull the string. rotflmao --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwww...Sam you are so sweet! You're a wonderful dad, granddad, and friend. It is an honor to have met you and to count you as a friend.


thewren said:


> the biggest fear i had when heidi was born was how to let both of them know i loved them. heather had been an only child almost five years and i wanted to make sure she knew she was wanted and loved and at the same time snuggling with heidi and hoping she felt the love. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna, remind me please....is Bub's surgery for cataracts? He will be in my prayers whatever it is for.


Sorlenna said:


> Thanks--just a few days now. I'll be glad when it's over.
> 
> That's a really cool project--I'd never heard of it before.
> 
> The skating rink sounds great for those who enjoy being out in the cold. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna, remind me please....is Bub's surgery for cataracts? He will be in my prayers whatever it is for.


Yep. They're doing one eye first and the second a month later. He also saw the orthopedic doc today for his shoulder, who said at this point that he would not recommend surgery. So he will continue doing his physical therapy exercises and see how that goes--it is somewhat better since he started that.

DD finished her physical therapy today (for her back) and she is also going to continue doing her exercises. So I think both have made progress.

All good thoughts appreciated. :sm01:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We've had some rain! So glad. I do hope we get more. Today I went to my DD's school and taught her class while she did individual reading testing. I enjoyed it, but came home tired and it was only for a few hours!

The yarn came for my Aunt's shawl so I hope to begin it tonight or tomorrow. I couldn't believe it arrived so quickly!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like you had a good day. that was a great craft. how did you steam them? how was lunch? --- sam


They were steamed in a canner with carrot tops & ?vinegar & water

Lunch was horrible, the only bad thing from the day. The fed us some watery packaged soup mix & ran out of that & a few buns with nothing to put on them????We would gladly have paid for a real lunch if that had been an option rather than free. One of the ladies was diabetic & was quite upset with the lack of proper lunch


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Can you come to my house next?


Lol! Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, too bad lunch spoiled such a nice day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....and perhaps I have a sadistic side and if you do I'll buy a couple of chances! Maybe it's not a sadistic side but a curious/scientific side of me....what to see what happens. Ouch! For some reason it makes me think of when I had crushed my collar bone in high school and they had to put in a pin and wire it together. To remove the pin when healed, I simple sat in the ER, them made a small quick slit at the end of my shoulder, used what reminded me of a needle-nose pliers and pulled out the pin. Nothing for pain and it was pretty uncomfortable as I remember. I still have the "pin" in my jewelry box; about 4 inches long and pointed on one end.


Reading that Gwen, made me slightly light headed and nauseous at the same time. OUCH!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep. They're doing one eye first and the second a month later. He also saw the orthopedic doc today for his shoulder, who said at this point that he would not recommend surgery. So he will continue doing his physical therapy exercises and see how that goes--it is somewhat better since he started that.
> 
> DD finished her physical therapy today (for her back) and she is also going to continue doing her exercises. So I think both have made progress.
> 
> All good thoughts appreciated. :sm01:


Great that the PT is helping, hopefully it will continue that way. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We've had some rain! So glad. I do hope we get more. Today I went to my DD's school and taught her class while she did individual reading testing. I enjoyed it, but came home tired and it was only for a few hours!
> 
> The yarn came for my Aunt's shawl so I hope to begin it tonight or tomorrow. I couldn't believe it arrived so quickly!


Rain is good as long as it's not accompanied by hurricanes or tsunami's. :sm24: 
Ooh, can't wait to see the yarn you picked.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They were steamed in a canner with carrot tops & ?vinegar & water
> 
> Lunch was horrible, the only bad thing from the day. The fed us some watery packaged soup mix & ran out of that & a few buns with nothing to put on them????We would gladly have paid for a real lunch if that had been an option rather than free. One of the ladies was diabetic & was quite upset with the lack of proper lunch


I sure hope that if they are going to have more of those types of craft events, that they learned they need to either offer a good lunch or make it an option to bring or purchase one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fascinating about coloring watercolor paper with plants. How did you go about steaming them? I'd be interest in giving this a try.
> It sounds as if it really was a wonderful day. Also good that the hay is now all baled and combining can begin tomorrow.
> I keep forgetting to ask you a question; a short while back you mentioned different kinds of celery, calling one cutting celery (I think that's correct). I've seen bunches of celery and celery hearts but what are the differences in what you grow? To me celery is just celery.


Cutting celery is more of a salad green, the stalks don't get near as big as regular celery which grows in bunches & that's what is sold as celery hearts. I grow a cutting celery by my back door in the flower bed so it's handy fir salad & cooking all summer.
This article explains the difference

http://www.laurieconstantino.com/all-about-leaf-celery/

Here's seed for sale & a photo so you can see the difference

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/168788094/1500-x-cutting-celery-seed-leaf-celery?gpla=1&gao=1&&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=search_ca_dsa_main&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxf2w7eHG1gIVD5BpCh0x2AEJEAAYAiAAEgKVDfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> She slept well- stirred 3 times but didn't me to get up to her. But she is fighting day time sleeps- needed driving the last two days. Without it though she is apparently impossible. I have had a couple of indications recently of this (and also she is almost 22 months so getting close to 2. Tantrums are going to be frequent soon I suspect)
> The top came off and now Baby is in one of her pairs of trousers!
> She started using the plastic bags for putting dirty nappies in to carry around things for Baby. Well thought me plastic bags as toys aren't a good idea so I had a bag in the drawer got it out and gave it to E. Into the bag went Baby and then the plastic bag with a nappy in it went in one top of her head. Not quite what I had in mind. So found a small cloth bag, she took it wandered off with it and almost immediately came back with it and wanted it put back where it came from. So failed yet again in my diverting tactics.


Have you tried teaching E sign language? She may be getting frustrated with communication. And it may just be being 2!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> David's response was I don't know what to do with a boy! Maryanne calmly told him that for now the same as with a girl (unless of course you are changing his nappy I would add). One day Grandad can have weeing competitions with him- see who gets the furtherest or can hit the bullseye. The types of things his parents got him and his twin brother to do :sm02:


???? And when it comes to potty training, o's in the toilet to aim at help! ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are indeed- more fun than babies I must say!
> 
> I keep listening out for E- had her for 48 hours and can't stop listening out for her! So all alone in the house. Almost had Maryanne over for the night. Must admit to being rather glad that she suggested that as we didn't have time to cook what we had been planning on that she didn't come. The first nights alone I was always aware that I might get a call saying the baby's coming. And David comes back tomorrow night. So he will get to see Gordon Friday.
> 
> Just watched a video from yesterday of E with Gordon. He is sleeping and she is standing up at his crib leaning over and calling Baby, Baby trying to get his attention.


Awe!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....and perhaps I have a sadistic side and if you do I'll buy a couple of chances! Maybe it's not a sadistic side but a curious/scientific side of me....what to see what happens. Ouch! For some reason it makes me think of when I had crushed my collar bone in high school and they had to put in a pin and wire it together. To remove the pin when healed, I simple sat in the ER, them made a small quick slit at the end of my shoulder, used what reminded me of a needle-nose pliers and pulled out the pin. Nothing for pain and it was pretty uncomfortable as I remember. I still have the "pin" in my jewelry box; about 4 inches long and pointed on one end.


Ewww, that sounds nasty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awwww...Sam you are so sweet! You're a wonderful dad, granddad, and friend. It is an honor to have met you and to count you as a friend.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep. They're doing one eye first and the second a month later. He also saw the orthopedic doc today for his shoulder, who said at this point that he would not recommend surgery. So he will continue doing his physical therapy exercises and see how that goes--it is somewhat better since he started that.
> 
> DD finished her physical therapy today (for her back) and she is also going to continue doing her exercises. So I think both have made progress.
> 
> All good thoughts appreciated. :sm01:


It's great both are better with the physio


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> this recipe is too big to put in my opening - it would take half the room. so i thought being today is 'happy hump' day i would give you something to fix for dinner. it really isn't as hard as they make it sound. --- sam
> 
> Stuffed Cabbage Rolls Recipe
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam. I can't find my hand written notebook with mom's recipe in and my aunt wants me to help her make some. Perfect timing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - my sense of humor tells me i should sell chances for who gets to pull the string. rotflmao --- sam


I'm not buying any!! :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got photos moved over from my phone. There have been huge flocks if geese lately


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Or she could just bring it to him here and stay with us until he fixes it, then go back home. :sm04:


Great idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think you figured it out and succeeded admirably. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here some from Firesong


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep. They're doing one eye first and the second a month later. He also saw the orthopedic doc today for his shoulder, who said at this point that he would not recommend surgery. So he will continue doing his physical therapy exercises and see how that goes--it is somewhat better since he started that.
> 
> DD finished her physical therapy today (for her back) and she is also going to continue doing her exercises. So I think both have made progress.
> 
> All good thoughts appreciated. :sm01:


You've got them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cutting celery is more of a salad green, the stalks don't get near as big as regular celery which grows in bunches & that's what is sold as celery hearts. I grow a cutting celery by my back door in the flower bed so it's handy fir salad & cooking all summer.
> This article explains the difference
> 
> http://www.laurieconstantino.com/all-about-leaf-celery/
> ...


Interesting! Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got photos moved over from my phone. There have been huge flocks if geese lately


Pretty but I bet it's a sign of winter coming.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got photos moved over from my phone. There have been huge flocks if geese lately


Lovely photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here some from Firesong


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot to tell you I got my yarn from Hobium. It's really nice & was quite inexpensive, I sure won't hesitate to buy from them again.

So much for taming my stash????I went to DHs cousins just before supper to use the inversion table again when I picked GD up from Girl Guides. Her DH brought me a huge bag of yarn, he's just been in BC cleaning out his parents house


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got photos moved over from my phone. There have been huge flocks if geese lately


My goodness, that is a lot of birds!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, what a wonderful place, pretty and peaceful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here some from Firesong


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to tell you I got my yarn from Hobium. It's really nice & was quite inexpensive, I sure won't hesitate to buy from them again.
> 
> So much for taming my stash????I went to DHs cousins just before supper to use the inversion table again when I picked GD up from Girl Guides. Her DH brought me a huge bag of yarn, he's just been in BC cleaning out his parents house


Great that it's nice yarn and a good price.

No one can argue with free. lol :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness, that is a lot of birds!


Just a few????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just a few????????


LOL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have raised a rumpus. they knew you were coming and should have planned for it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> They were steamed in a canner with carrot tops & ?vinegar & water
> 
> Lunch was horrible, the only bad thing from the day. The fed us some watery packaged soup mix & ran out of that & a few buns with nothing to put on them????We would gladly have paid for a real lunch if that had been an option rather than free. One of the ladies was diabetic & was quite upset with the lack of proper lunch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got photos moved over from my phone. There have been huge flocks if geese lately


Lovely pictures Bonnie . Lots of geese on one of the lakes near me too and they are still flying in


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to tell you I got my yarn from Hobium. It's really nice & was quite inexpensive, I sure won't hesitate to buy from them again.
> 
> So much for taming my stash????I went to DHs cousins just before supper to use the inversion table again when I picked GD up from Girl Guides. Her DH brought me a huge bag of yarn, he's just been in BC cleaning out his parents house


What are you planning on making with your new yarn 
Free yarn what a lovely surprise


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What are you planning on making with your new yarn
> Free yarn what a lovely surprise


I want to make a couple of summer tops for next year, I got some pretty cotton


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I want to make a couple of summer tops for next year, I got some pretty cotton


Sounds nice , I started the Cancun top for myself , decided after a couple of inches in that I was using the wrong yarn but still kept going , finally when I got about halfway told myself this is really not working and frogged


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cutting celery is more of a salad green, the stalks don't get near as big as regular celery which grows in bunches & that's what is sold as celery hearts. I grow a cutting celery by my back door in the flower bed so it's handy fir salad & cooking all summer.
> This article explains the difference
> 
> http://www.laurieconstantino.com/all-about-leaf-celery/
> ...


I bought this once at a Farmer's Market and didn't know what it was till you just told us. Now I know. I remember the stalks were quite thin and very strong. Now I will know to use the leaves. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Today was Grandparent's Day and I picked up their other grandmother. DH had to cancel a few meetings with students to go but all 3 of us made it to the special day for the DGC. The oldest has graduated from this school and is now in junior high so we only had to split our time 2 ways instead of 3. I did the Tonight Show in DGC's class. She was so thrilled that I would do it and she interviewed me and then they dialed what I would have to do and I had to lip sync a song. They had me do the ABC song. Sounds easy but it took a lot of courage. Only because I love her so. In DGS's class we had to talk about how things were in our lives, where we were born and how we ended up there. After the other grandma asked (her treat) if I would drive us all to lunch down at the Genesee River that leads into Lake Ontario. It was a gorgeous day sitting out eating lunch overlooking the river with the boats going by. I tried to share the bill but she wanted to treat me since I went out of my way to pick her up. Took me an hour to get to the school since I picked her up but it was nice to be able to do it and we had just the best time. We drove the scenic route along the lake to drive them all home and thankfully the flooding is all over. Where we sat for lunch on the deck was shut down just a few weeks ago as it was under water. It was so hot but a light breeze saved the day, even if it was a little like being in a convection oven. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I can't get over how poised my DGD is and what a sweet, kind gentleman my DGS is. It was a special day for sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was a nifty idea. a great new way to make a birthday cake (actually they are cupcakes but they can be birthday cakes also). --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/soda-pop-cakes-recipes?omhide=true


Dr. Pepper! Have to try that!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Maybe you could tell E that the plastic bags are for Gordon and Baby gets her own special cloth bag. I always gave mine something special for their "babies" when they got a sibling. Might work, who knows?


When DS#2 was born he brought a Fisher Price garage for his big brother....I used to joke that it was no wonder I was the size I was!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Has taken this long for me to get through last week and on to this one. It is almost 3 though and we have an insurance lady coming in the morning. I did want to comment on a few things from last week though.

FAN.... Love the hot pants. I made mine from a kit. They were purple suede and laced up the sides. I wore them with white "Jesus" sandals and a Russian peasant top with heavy floral embroidery in armbands, stand-up collar and down front. Loved them, as legs were probably my best feature as well.

KAYE JO... So glad David and sister have made contact. Would LOVE to have you here for a visit. I found a new yarn store today. 

SAM... I know your hospital visit is over know, but know I have been sending healing vibes all week.

Eyes won't stay open. Maybe I'll get caught up tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? And when it comes to potty training, o's in the toilet to aim at help! ????


Yes, but then you have to flush the toilet many, many times to get them to go away....ask me how I know! And of course you are not allowed to leave the toilet until they have all gone! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here some from Firesong


Great photos, Bonnie! Until I looked closely (in the 2nd photo of the geese) I thought that was a white wall!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photos, Bonnie. That is a huge amount of geese.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Since coming home from retreat I have not felt too good but have been enjoying reading along. The retreat was great. It was one of the participants birthdays. I made a chocolate bombe and had silver fountain indoor fireworks on the top. They set off the (sensitive ) fire alarm. I also fell asleep during one of them meditations and my teacher had to poke me awake. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a nuisance, but just as well I didn't dip into the grass-cutting money- because the man turned up to cut the grass that same day. I must remember to try to leave ten dollars in my purse rather than five, which was what I was down to.
> No actual appointment as yet. Hopefully something will happen before the end of the yer!


I hope so too. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Going home Friday. Brett spent the last two nights there but is back home tonight with Elizabeth.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> She texted me later to say that they fit perfect and that she loves them.


Excellent! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - my sense of humor tells me i should sell chances for who gets to pull the string. rotflmao --- sam


LOL. Ugh.... :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Today was Grandparent's Day and I picked up their other grandmother. DH had to cancel a few meetings with students to go but all 3 of us made it to the special day for the DGC. The oldest has graduated from this school and is now in junior high so we only had to split our time 2 ways instead of 3. I did the Tonight Show in DGC's class. She was so thrilled that I would do it and she interviewed me and then they dialed what I would have to do and I had to lip sync a song. They had me do the ABC song. Sounds easy but it took a lot of courage. Only because I love her so. In DGS's class we had to talk about how things were in our lives, where we were born and how we ended up there. After the other grandma asked (her treat) if I would drive us all to lunch down at the Genesee River that leads into Lake Ontario. It was a gorgeous day sitting out eating lunch overlooking the river with the boats going by. I tried to share the bill but she wanted to treat me since I went out of my way to pick her up. Took me an hour to get to the school since I picked her up but it was nice to be able to do it and we had just the best time. We drove the scenic route along the lake to drive them all home and thankfully the flooding is all over. Where we sat for lunch on the deck was shut down just a few weeks ago as it was under water. It was so hot but a light breeze saved the day, even if it was a little like being in a convection oven. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I can't get over how poised my DGD is and what a sweet, kind gentleman my DGS is. It was a special day for sure.


What a wonderful day it was!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Since coming home from retreat I have not felt too good but have been enjoying reading along. The retreat was great. It was one of the participants birthdays. I made a chocolate bombe and had silver fountain indoor fireworks on the top. They set off the (sensitive ) fire alarm. I also fell asleep during one of them meditations and my teacher had to poke me awake. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


LOL to the reminiscences of retreat, but so sorry it has been a bad week after.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They were steamed in a canner with carrot tops & ?vinegar & water
> 
> Lunch was horrible, the only bad thing from the day. The fed us some watery packaged soup mix & ran out of that & a few buns with nothing to put on them????We would gladly have paid for a real lunch if that had been an option rather than free. One of the ladies was diabetic & was quite upset with the lack of proper lunch


That's a shame that lunch was horrible. Not very organised for that where they. :sm03:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope so too. :sm24:


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got photos moved over from my phone. There have been huge flocks if geese lately


Wow! I guess that means that the cold weather is getting closer. :sm19: Nice photos.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here some from Firesong


Love these photos, is that you Bonnie sitting in the sun?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Love these photos, is that you Bonnie sitting in the sun?


I wondered that too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Julie, are you getting nicer weather again now? And has anything been happening with the Grannie Flat? 

It's been around 17c here the last couple of days again, they say next week we will get to around 20c.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, are you getting nicer weather again now? And has anything been happening with the Grannie Flat?
> 
> It's been around 17c here the last couple of days again, they say next week we will get to around 20c.


About the same here- sometimes lower. The workmen were here late yesterday- took the cover off the Stormwater system. I see that something is still connected to my power supply- maybe they are pumping the water out?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> About the same here- sometimes lower. The workmen were here late yesterday- took the cover off the Stormwater system. I see that something is still connected to my power supply- maybe they are pumping the water out?


Mmm, who knows? I hope the owner will reimburse you for power they use while building. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, who knows? I hope the owner will reimburse you for power they use while building. :sm19:


I have not noticed a substantial increase so far! But will be keeping an eye on the bill!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bill (DH) said that too, but about a girl, when Caitlin was born!


Exactly the same but in reverse! At least having been a boy once David has more idea of how boys think (but that is why he never wanted sons!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe you should start taking a day off just for yourself. a chance to breathe and rest and knit in peace and quiet. --- sam


I try to do that- doesn't always work. But most of the time I do have a lot of me time. Just that my goals are much higher than the speed I knit. But I get most of what I want done- just almost always at the last minute (or as in the case of mittens I am finishing 2 years late!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there something wrong with just taking the plastic bag and tell her one does not play with plastic bags. you can use the word 'no'. --- sam


Tried the distracting first- and these bags are the ones for wrapping the dirty nappies (diapers) in so to her they aren't plastic bags. But yes, if she keeps it up I will need to put them somewhere else (which will mean forgetting them as I will forget to put them in the nappy bag when I go out with her!). This week was the first week she decided to use them for Baby.
And she looks so cute carrying this bag over her arm with a nappy in it for Baby


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the biggest fear i had when heidi was born was how to let both of them know i loved them. heather had been an only child almost five years and i wanted to make sure she knew she was wanted and loved and at the same time snuggling with heidi and hoping she felt the love. --- sam


I think it would be harder with an older child like Heather. Partly becuase at Elizabeth's age they are still young enough to need a lot of attention and they are still delightful (and sweet at least for a little bit longer). But the cuteness wears off after a while and they can do so much for themselves that a special effort is so much more needed. But how can you resist giving an almost 2 year old a huge hug when the face lights up when you walk in the room? But 5 year olds are much likely to be more self contained- while still needing the love and cuddles.
Mum says that the 3 year old was the one who most problems as the youngest one quickly forgot being the youngest while the 3 year old was more aware of the change.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Maybe you could tell E that the plastic bags are for Gordon and Baby gets her own special cloth bag. I always gave mine something special for their "babies" when they got a sibling. Might work, who knows?


But the bags are still needed for her as well!
That was part of what was behind the bag I gave her- that Baby got put in! And why I gave the cloth bag. I said lets find a special bag for Baby. But no it wasn't what she wanted. Not just didn't she use it she made it very clear that it was to go back where it came from
HAven't been able to get her to use the 'nappy' I made. Thrown aside whenever I try to put it on. Doesn't want the Spot jumper on Baby even though I've told her I made it for Baby.
One little girl who knows how things should be!
One of the jumpers I knitted for her I kept here for a while in her drawer but decided to send it home- when it comes in her bag with her she always tries to put it back in the drawer where it belongs!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have you tried teaching E sign language? She may be getting frustrated with communication. And it may just be being 2!!


She communicates very well with mainly single words and signs. Don't know if it officially signs or just what she has worked out for herself- but could well come from Child Care. Most of the time she doesn't seem to be frustrated (more me I think!). I also think that her understanding is so good and she has enough language that if she really felt the need she would move ahead quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Need togo and pick David up from the airport soon. Tomorrow we will go to Vick and Brett's so David can meet Gordon.
But first I need to go to the dentist -unless he gets a migraine again!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got photos moved over from my phone. There have been huge flocks if geese lately


Do they cause any damage to the crops etc in such large numbers?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? And when it comes to potty training, o's in the toilet to aim at help! ????


Useful tip for a couple of years time.
Vicky was saying Elizabeth is probably ready to toilet train if it wasn't for the arrival of one little boy. But she's so little to be toilet training she said. I pointed out that it was about this age I took her out of bedtime nappies!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here some from Firesong


Don't you find it hard sitting down doing nothing? Looks lovely and peaceful I must say- and I would love to just sit there doing nothing and would find it very easy to do. Well as long as doing nothing allowed knitting to be done!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I bought this once at a Farmer's Market and didn't know what it was till you just told us. Now I know. I remember the stalks were quite thin and very strong. Now I will know to use the leaves. Thank you.


Yes I sure didn't know what cutting celery was (and not sure I've seen it here).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, but then you have to flush the toilet many, many times to get them to go away....ask me how I know! And of course you are not allowed to leave the toilet until they have all gone! :sm16: :sm09:


Well maybe I won't keep that little tip in mind. :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie. This was interesting. I bot some purple carrots yesterday; had never seen them before and they had them at the farmers market I go to. Can't wait to try them though I was told they taste much the same as the orange colored carrots.
DH had never seen them either.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Cutting celery is more of a salad green, the stalks don't get near as big as regular celery which grows in bunches & that's what is sold as celery hearts. I grow a cutting celery by my back door in the flower bed so it's handy fir salad & cooking all summer.
> This article explains the difference
> 
> http://www.laurieconstantino.com/all-about-leaf-celery/
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful place. That sure is a lot of geese!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Here some from Firesong


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the same thought! I'd be asking your landlord about that for sure; don't want any unpleasant surprises.


sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, who knows? I hope the owner will reimburse you for power they use while building. :sm19:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL


darowil said:


> Exactly the same but in reverse! At least having been a boy once David has more idea of how boys think (but that is why he never wanted sons!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Elizabeth sounds so precious. Since I was still working when my grands were that age I missed out on some of their playtime and E and Serena both sound delightful. I keep hoping I'll end up with more grands if my two younger DDs decided to have kids eventually.


darowil said:


> Tried the distracting first- and these bags are the ones for wrapping the dirty nappies (diapers) in so to her they aren't plastic bags. But yes, if she keeps it up I will need to put them somewhere else (which will mean forgetting them as I will forget to put them in the nappy bag when I go out with her!). This week was the first week she decided to use them for Baby.
> And she looks so cute carrying this bag over her arm with a nappy in it for Baby


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Elizabeth sounds so precious. Since I was still working when my grands were that age I missed out on some of their playtime and E and Serena both sound delightful. I keep hoping I'll end up with more grands if my two younger DDs decided to have kids eventually.


And now that you are feeling so much better you will be able enjoy them.

In the last couple of hours I have developed a sore throat. Hope it isn't anything don't want to give Gordon anything. 3 days is a bit young to be exposed to anything.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Noting how times have changed....oldest DD was potty trained when she was not much after 1 year old but youngest was 3+
before she was completely potty trained. It was funny with youngest DD because she would pee on the potty but refused to have a poop on the potty for the longest time. At the daycare they required that children be completely trained before joining the 3 year old group and DD would "hold" her bowl movements until she got home then go put on pull-up disposable panties, go hide behind a chair or something and poop in them. Fortunately that only went on for a few months.



darowil said:


> Don't you find it hard sitting down doing nothing? Looks lovely and peaceful I must say- and I would love to just sit there doing nothing and would find it very easy to do. Well as long as doing nothing allowed knitting to be done!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope you aren't getting sick too. I bet you and David are quite excited to officially meet Gordon. My DH also wanted girls;
he always said little girls were so much fun to dress up. Of course, I'm sure he would have been thrilled if we had had boys too.
I guess it is a good thing we didn't marry earlier as we would have had a houseful of kids as both of us love kids. We hand hoped to have another one after the youngest but health issues began to raise it's ugly head and that ended that.


darowil said:


> And now that you are feeling so much better you will be able enjoy them.
> 
> In the last couple of hours I have developed a sore throat. Hope it isn't anything don't want to give Gordon anything. 3 days is a bit young to be exposed to anything.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I've got lots to still do here so I'm going to check the digest & email quickly and get busy. Blessings to everyone! TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, love that you and Bill got to attend grandparents day, very special. Nice that you could drive the other grandmother and enjoy lunch together. Very special memories for grands.
Liz, healing energy sent your way. Nice that you could attend retreat. I've not fallen asleep during meditation but my legs have! The first time at Joko Beck's. I stood up after meditation and immediately toppled as my legs were numb.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, love that you and Bill got to attend grandparents day, very special. Nice that you could drive the other grandmother and enjoy lunch together. Very special memories for grands.
> Liz, healing energy sent your way. Nice that you could attend retreat. I've not fallen asleep during meditation but my legs have! The first time at Joko Beck's. I stood up after meditation and immediately toppled as my legs were numb.


I blame the tablets I have been on. That is my story and I am sticking to it! It was funny. I have read some of Joko Becks work. She is a wise woman.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I blame the tablets I have been on. That is my story and I am sticking to it! It was funny. I have read some of Joko Becks work. She is a wise woman.


You stick to it. Glad you have read Joko's work. Reading her books is what made me want to be Buddhist. I was thrilled when I finallly found San Diego Zen Center.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Today was Grandparent's Day and I picked up their other grandmother. DH had to cancel a few meetings with students to go but all 3 of us made it to the special day for the DGC. The oldest has graduated from this school and is now in junior high so we only had to split our time 2 ways instead of 3. I did the Tonight Show in DGC's class. She was so thrilled that I would do it and she interviewed me and then they dialed what I would have to do and I had to lip sync a song. They had me do the ABC song. Sounds easy but it took a lot of courage. Only because I love her so. In DGS's class we had to talk about how things were in our lives, where we were born and how we ended up there. After the other grandma asked (her treat) if I would drive us all to lunch down at the Genesee River that leads into Lake Ontario. It was a gorgeous day sitting out eating lunch overlooking the river with the boats going by. I tried to share the bill but she wanted to treat me since I went out of my way to pick her up. Took me an hour to get to the school since I picked her up but it was nice to be able to do it and we had just the best time. We drove the scenic route along the lake to drive them all home and thankfully the flooding is all over. Where we sat for lunch on the deck was shut down just a few weeks ago as it was under water. It was so hot but a light breeze saved the day, even if it was a little like being in a convection oven. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I can't get over how poised my DGD is and what a sweet, kind gentleman my DGS is. It was a special day for sure.


Sounds like a lovely day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DS#2 was born he brought a Fisher Price garage for his big brother....I used to joke that it was no wonder I was the size I was!


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great photos, Bonnie. That is a huge amount of geese.


Yes, I keep having visions of that old Hitchcock movie The Birds when they are flying around & at times it gets very noisy????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Since coming home from retreat I have not felt too good but have been enjoying reading along. The retreat was great. It was one of the participants birthdays. I made a chocolate bombe and had silver fountain indoor fireworks on the top. They set off the (sensitive ) fire alarm. I also fell asleep during one of them meditations and my teacher had to poke me awake. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Sorry you've been unwell. Is it your shoulder that's still causing the trouble? I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Love these photos, is that you Bonnie sitting in the sun?


No, my friend, we've known each other since grade 9


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> But the bags are still needed for her as well!
> That was part of what was behind the bag I gave her- that Baby got put in! And why I gave the cloth bag. I said lets find a special bag for Baby. But no it wasn't what she wanted. Not just didn't she use it she made it very clear that it was to go back where it came from
> HAven't been able to get her to use the 'nappy' I made. Thrown aside whenever I try to put it on. Doesn't want the Spot jumper on Baby even though I've told her I made it for Baby.
> One little girl who knows how things should be!
> One of the jumpers I knitted for her I kept here for a while in her drawer but decided to send it home- when it comes in her bag with her she always tries to put it back in the drawer where it belongs!


Sounds like she has a real mind of her own????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do they cause any damage to the crops etc in such large numbers?


Yes, they can totally devastate crops, particularly peas. Farmers have what's called scare cannons, run by propane, they fire every few minutes so the birds think hunters are around that are put in fields if needed. They are terribly loud, DH was having trouble with birds in the Quonset & put it in there for a few days, when it went off, the house windows would rattle???? Where I took pictures was a pea field but already combined. There's always some seeds on the ground, I walked up our pea field last week & you could hardly step without stepping on manure there had been so many cleaning up the peas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't you find it hard sitting down doing nothing? Looks lovely and peaceful I must say- and I would love to just sit there doing nothing and would find it very easy to do. Well as long as doing nothing allowed knitting to be done!


I like sitting & knitting but don't like just sitting. I think that dock would be a lovely place to sit & knit


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They were steamed in a canner with carrot tops & ?vinegar & water
> 
> Lunch was horrible, the only bad thing from the day. The fed us some watery packaged soup mix & ran out of that & a few buns with nothing to put on them????We would gladly have paid for a real lunch if that had been an option rather than free. One of the ladies was diabetic & was quite upset with the lack of proper lunch


Oh that's too bad. Whoever arranged the lunch wasn't thinking too well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I sure didn't know what cutting celery was (and not sure I've seen it here).


I only heard of it maybe 5 years ago when I saw it in the seed catalog. Sounds like it's more common in Greece & Italy. I like it for salads etc as it doesn't get "woody" like regular celery can if it's not watered enough. The one by the back step is still really nice, hasn't even been touched by frost which is amazing for this time of year.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they can totally devastate crops, particularly peas. Farmers have what's called scare cannons, run by propane, they fire every few minutes so the birds think hunters are around that are put in fields if needed. They are terribly loud, DH was having trouble with birds in the Quonset & put it in there for a few days, when it went off, the house windows would rattle???? Where I took pictures was a pea field but already combined. There's always some seeds on the ground, I walked up our pea field last week & you could hardly step without stepping on manure there had been so many cleaning up the peas.


Lucky you, real compost and free!! ha ha


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Has taken this long for me to get through last week and on to this one. It is almost 3 though and we have an insurance lady coming in the morning. I did want to comment on a few things from last week though.
> 
> FAN.... Love the hot pants. I made mine from a kit. They were purple suede and laced up the sides. I wore them with white "Jesus" sandals and a Russian peasant top with heavy floral embroidery in armbands, stand-up collar and down front. Loved them, as legs were probably my best feature as well.
> 
> ...


It would be lovely, we'll see how things work out, trip to visit Marla's mom and KAP first priority after Yellowstone, then we'll work in the Texas trip if and when possible. :sm02: 
Oooh, a new yarn store it good, hopefully friendly, great yarns at great prices, and not too far from home. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Since coming home from retreat I have not felt too good but have been enjoying reading along. The retreat was great. It was one of the participants birthdays. I made a chocolate bombe and had silver fountain indoor fireworks on the top. They set off the (sensitive ) fire alarm. I also fell asleep during one of them meditations and my teacher had to poke me awake. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I hope you start to feel better. 
That was some chocolate bomb. lol
Well you are supposed to relax in meditation, I think you fulfilled the requirements of that just fine, I've dozed off a time or two when meditating in Shavasana (laying flat). lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just learned something on TV. After you have used lemons, keep the half rinds and put them on the top shelf of your dishwasher on the pegs Run your dishwasher and it will keep you glasses sparkling and your dishwasher degreased.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Wouldn't that be fun?


Yes, and it would be lovely to meet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Bonnie. This was interesting. I bot some purple carrots yesterday; had never seen them before and they had them at the farmers market I go to. Can't wait to try them though I was told they taste much the same as the orange colored carrots.
> DH had never seen them either.


I grew those once but did it think they tasted as good as regular orange carrots so didn't grow again. I thought they would be nice for color in salads. I'll be interested to hear what you think of them, maybe they taste different when grown in different conditions


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have not noticed a substantial increase so far! But will be keeping an eye on the bill!


That's good, I was afraid that they were upping your bill a bunch and you would be stuck with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now that you are feeling so much better you will be able enjoy them.
> 
> In the last couple of hours I have developed a sore throat. Hope it isn't anything don't want to give Gordon anything. 3 days is a bit young to be exposed to anything.


Hope it goes away quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Noting how times have changed....oldest DD was potty trained when she was not much after 1 year old but youngest was 3+
> before she was completely potty trained. It was funny with youngest DD because she would pee on the potty but refused to have a poop on the potty for the longest time. At the daycare they required that children be completely trained before joining the 3 year old group and DD would "hold" her bowl movements until she got home then go put on pull-up disposable panties, go hide behind a chair or something and poop in them. Fortunately that only went on for a few months.


Aren't kids funny. Some are so easy to train & others are a real trial. GD was trained later than GS but I think she was just too "busy" to take time to go pee until it was too late???? Both them & my kids were quite happy to poop in the toilet, I think they didn't like the mess


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you start to feel better.
> That was some chocolate bomb. lol
> Well you are supposed to relax in meditation, I think you fulfilled the requirements of that just fine, I've dozed off a time or two when meditating in Shavasana (laying flat). lol


My friend regularly falls asleep during Shavasana & she snores, we have a few laughs about that????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just learned something on TV. After you have used lemons, keep the half rinds and put them on the top shelf of your dishwasher on the pegs Run your dishwasher and it will keep you glasses sparkling and your dishwasher degreased.


Iv is never heard that before, will have to try it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cutting celery is more of a salad green, the stalks don't get near as big as regular celery which grows in bunches & that's what is sold as celery hearts. I grow a cutting celery by my back door in the flower bed so it's handy fir salad & cooking all summer.
> This article explains the difference
> 
> http://www.laurieconstantino.com/all-about-leaf-celery/
> ...


I didn't know that either. Always learning something new. It does look a little like curly parsley.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got photos moved over from my phone. There have been huge flocks if geese lately


Lovely scenery. Are the geese flying north? Yesterday, the temperature was in the high 80's and today, it's 60. Quite a change!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here some from Firesong


Beautiful photos. Is that you on the dock?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Today was Grandparent's Day and I picked up their other grandmother. DH had to cancel a few meetings with students to go but all 3 of us made it to the special day for the DGC. The oldest has graduated from this school and is now in junior high so we only had to split our time 2 ways instead of 3. I did the Tonight Show in DGC's class. She was so thrilled that I would do it and she interviewed me and then they dialed what I would have to do and I had to lip sync a song. They had me do the ABC song. Sounds easy but it took a lot of courage. Only because I love her so. In DGS's class we had to talk about how things were in our lives, where we were born and how we ended up there. After the other grandma asked (her treat) if I would drive us all to lunch down at the Genesee River that leads into Lake Ontario. It was a gorgeous day sitting out eating lunch overlooking the river with the boats going by. I tried to share the bill but she wanted to treat me since I went out of my way to pick her up. Took me an hour to get to the school since I picked her up but it was nice to be able to do it and we had just the best time. We drove the scenic route along the lake to drive them all home and thankfully the flooding is all over. Where we sat for lunch on the deck was shut down just a few weeks ago as it was under water. It was so hot but a light breeze saved the day, even if it was a little like being in a convection oven. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I can't get over how poised my DGD is and what a sweet, kind gentleman my DGS is. It was a special day for sure.


It does sound like you had a wonderful family day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, time to get off here, I've got more tomatoes to Can & windows need washing while weather is good.
I finally finished up the last of my poppets. I don't have a picture of the one that sold, I think she was even uglier than these but apparently reminded her of someone ???? I'm going to donate 3 of them & keep one for future baby gift


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now that you are feeling so much better you will be able enjoy them.
> 
> In the last couple of hours I have developed a sore throat. Hope it isn't anything don't want to give Gordon anything. 3 days is a bit young to be exposed to anything.


I hope you're not getting a cold.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they can totally devastate crops, particularly peas. Farmers have what's called scare cannons, run by propane, they fire every few minutes so the birds think hunters are around that are put in fields if needed. They are terribly loud, DH was having trouble with birds in the Quonset & put it in there for a few days, when it went off, the house windows would rattle???? Where I took pictures was a pea field but already combined. There's always some seeds on the ground, I walked up our pea field last week & you could hardly step without stepping on manure there had been so many cleaning up the peas.


When we were at the market a couple of weeks ago, I noticed that the vineyards had these cannons too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, time to get off here, I've got more tomatoes to Can & windows need washing while weather is good.
> I finally finished up the last of my poppets. I don't have a picture of the one that sold, I think she was even uglier than these but apparently reminded her of someone ???? I'm going to donate 3 of them & keep one for future baby gift


They are cute, Bonnie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you've been unwell. Is it your shoulder that's still causing the trouble? I hope you are feeling better soon.


I have an attack of Chrohns and my shoulder is still painful. :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you start to feel better.
> That was some chocolate bomb. lol
> Well you are supposed to relax in meditation, I think you fulfilled the requirements of that just fine, I've dozed off a time or two when meditating in Shavasana (laying flat). lol


I was sat up :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Since coming home from retreat I have not felt too good but have been enjoying reading along. The retreat was great. It was one of the participants birthdays. I made a chocolate bombe and had silver fountain indoor fireworks on the top. They set off the (sensitive ) fire alarm. I also fell asleep during one of them meditations and my teacher had to poke me awake. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


When I used to go to yoga somebody (often me!) always fell asleep at the relaxation at the end if the class - you are not alone! :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend regularly falls asleep during Shavasana & she snores, we have a few laughs about that????


I did snore. Fortunately my teacher thought it was funny:sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> When I used to go to yoga somebody (often me!) always fell asleep at the relaxation at the end if the class - you are not alone! :sm09:


I am glad you would be there with me :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> But the bags are still needed for her as well!
> That was part of what was behind the bag I gave her- that Baby got put in! And why I gave the cloth bag. I said lets find a special bag for Baby. But no it wasn't what she wanted. Not just didn't she use it she made it very clear that it was to go back where it came from
> HAven't been able to get her to use the 'nappy' I made. Thrown aside whenever I try to put it on. Doesn't want the Spot jumper on Baby even though I've told her I made it for Baby.
> One little girl who knows how things should be!
> One of the jumpers I knitted for her I kept here for a while in her drawer but decided to send it home- when it comes in her bag with her she always tries to put it back in the drawer where it belongs!


She sounds just as determined as Caitlin - a girl thing? All we hear from madam is, "I can do it myself!"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had the same thought! I'd be asking your landlord about that for sure; don't want any unpleasant surprises.


If I can get a hold of him- last time I tried and it was his mother who answered- we can only share giggles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's good, I was afraid that they were upping your bill a bunch and you would be stuck with it.


I should go out and read the meter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, time to get off here, I've got more tomatoes to Can & windows need washing while weather is good.
> I finally finished up the last of my poppets. I don't have a picture of the one that sold, I think she was even uglier than these but apparently reminded her of someone ???? I'm going to donate 3 of them & keep one for future baby gift


Bonnie you are too harsh, I think this bunch is fun, not ugly!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, love the photos. When we were in the FingerLakes at the winery eating they had the cannons going off. They stopped them when it got later but it did break up the peaceful and serene environment. The same reason you use them. They said they also play sounds of birds in stress. I know it saves devastation of crops. The poppets are so cute. Great job.

Marikayknits, you and Julie have sure been going through problems since your hip surgeries. Until now I have only had friends who had such a successful result with the surgery and now suddenly I know 2 people who have had bad side effects. Hoping you both have total healing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, love the photos. When we were in the FingerLakes at the winery eating they had the cannons going off. They stopped them when it got later but it did break up the peaceful and serene environment. The same reason you use them. They said they also play sounds of birds in stress. I know it saves devastation of crops. The poppets are so cute. Great job.
> 
> Marikayknits, you and Julie have sure been going through problems since your hip surgeries. Until now I have only had friends who had such a successful result with the surgery and now suddenly I know 2 people who have had bad side effects.


Mine is nothing to do with the surgery, Daralene- but the allergic reaction to the moisturiser. The hip itself is brilliant. And the allergic reaction has almost totally subsided- not sure what is triggering the oedema.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I use purple carrots when I make a relish plate. I think they taste like regular carrots but add a different color to salads, etc. I don't use them in cooking as they are too expensive.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, time to get off here, I've got more tomatoes to Can & windows need washing while weather is good.
> I finally finished up the last of my poppets. I don't have a picture of the one that sold, I think she was even uglier than these but apparently reminded her of someone ???? I'm going to donate 3 of them & keep one for future baby gift


I missed these. They are very cute. I do hope they didn't hear you say they were....... :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Today was Grandparent's Day and I picked up their other grandmother. DH had to cancel a few meetings with students to go but all 3 of us made it to the special day for the DGC. The oldest has graduated from this school and is now in junior high so we only had to split our time 2 ways instead of 3. I did the Tonight Show in DGC's class. She was so thrilled that I would do it and she interviewed me and then they dialed what I would have to do and I had to lip sync a song. They had me do the ABC song. Sounds easy but it took a lot of courage. Only because I love her so. In DGS's class we had to talk about how things were in our lives, where we were born and how we ended up there. After the other grandma asked (her treat) if I would drive us all to lunch down at the Genesee River that leads into Lake Ontario. It was a gorgeous day sitting out eating lunch overlooking the river with the boats going by. I tried to share the bill but she wanted to treat me since I went out of my way to pick her up. Took me an hour to get to the school since I picked her up but it was nice to be able to do it and we had just the best time. We drove the scenic route along the lake to drive them all home and thankfully the flooding is all over. Where we sat for lunch on the deck was shut down just a few weeks ago as it was under water. It was so hot but a light breeze saved the day, even if it was a little like being in a convection oven. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I can't get over how poised my DGD is and what a sweet, kind gentleman my DGS is. It was a special day for sure.


Sounds like you all had a wonderful day


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, muppets are adorable.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, so sorry your Chrons is in flare and your shoulder painful. I know when I stick to Paleo my microscopic colitis is less apt to flare. But it is hard to stick to as I love my carbs...potatoes, cheese, bread, cream in coffee and sugar.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, purple carrots in a salad sound pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Since coming home from retreat I have not felt too good but have been enjoying reading along. The retreat was great. It was one of the participants birthdays. I made a chocolate bombe and had silver fountain indoor fireworks on the top. They set off the (sensitive ) fire alarm. I also fell asleep during one of them meditations and my teacher had to poke me awake. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Soŕry to hear that you haven't been feeling well Norma , hope it's not your shoulder that's hurting again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, are you getting nicer weather again now? And has anything been happening with the Grannie Flat?
> 
> It's been around 17c here the last couple of days again, they say next week we will get to around 20c.


It's been T-shirt weather here all week , lovely weather hope it continues for another couple of months ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And now that you are feeling so much better you will be able enjoy them.
> 
> In the last couple of hours I have developed a sore throat. Hope it isn't anything don't want to give Gordon anything. 3 days is a bit young to be exposed to anything.


Oh oh I hope that disappears as quick as it came


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Noting how times have changed....oldest DD was potty trained when she was not much after 1 year old but youngest was 3+
> before she was completely potty trained. It was funny with youngest DD because she would pee on the potty but refused to have a poop on the potty for the longest time. At the daycare they required that children be completely trained before joining the 3 year old group and DD would "hold" her bowl movements until she got home then go put on pull-up disposable panties, go hide behind a chair or something and poop in them. Fortunately that only went on for a few months.


All 3 of my son's were round about 1 and potty trained, thank goodness it's much easier when they were potty trained


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I just learned something on TV. After you have used lemons, keep the half rinds and put them on the top shelf of your dishwasher on the pegs Run your dishwasher and it will keep you glasses sparkling and your dishwasher degreased.


Think my dishwasher ( me) would look funny with a lemon on top


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, time to get off here, I've got more tomatoes to Can & windows need washing while weather is good.
> I finally finished up the last of my poppets. I don't have a picture of the one that sold, I think she was even uglier than these but apparently reminded her of someone ???? I'm going to donate 3 of them & keep one for future baby gift


They are lovely , I really like this pattern , whom I kidding I like all her patterns ,


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, precious Poppets, and well wishes for those that are ill or feeling an illness coming on!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive been busy scrubbing , everything in sight got scrubbed ,, and now I'm shattered , was just going to sit down when my neighbour came , she is on a mission and now I've been dragged into it too, she wants the council who own the piece of land to the side of me and her property to come and sort it out , we both want them to cut and maintain the hedge , I've phoned them a few times and always got the response of them agreeing and there will be someone out as soon as possible , Sarah has got fed up with that and has now been in touch with our councillor, who is going to come and take a look at this piece of land


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Today was Grandparent's Day and I picked up their other grandmother. DH had to cancel a few meetings with students to go but all 3 of us made it to the special day for the DGC. The oldest has graduated from this school and is now in junior high so we only had to split our time 2 ways instead of 3. I did the Tonight Show in DGC's class. She was so thrilled that I would do it and she interviewed me and then they dialed what I would have to do and I had to lip sync a song. They had me do the ABC song. Sounds easy but it took a lot of courage. Only because I love her so. In DGS's class we had to talk about how things were in our lives, where we were born and how we ended up there. After the other grandma asked (her treat) if I would drive us all to lunch down at the Genesee River that leads into Lake Ontario. It was a gorgeous day sitting out eating lunch overlooking the river with the boats going by. I tried to share the bill but she wanted to treat me since I went out of my way to pick her up. Took me an hour to get to the school since I picked her up but it was nice to be able to do it and we had just the best time. We drove the scenic route along the lake to drive them all home and thankfully the flooding is all over. Where we sat for lunch on the deck was shut down just a few weeks ago as it was under water. It was so hot but a light breeze saved the day, even if it was a little like being in a convection oven. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I can't get over how poised my DGD is and what a sweet, kind gentleman my DGS is. It was a special day for sure.


That was a special day! And so nice of the other grandmother to treat you to lunch.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, so sorry your Chrons is in flare and your shoulder painful. I know when I stick to Paleo my microscopic colitis is less apt to flare. But it is hard to stick to as I love my carbs...potatoes, cheese, bread, cream in coffee and sugar.


Thank you so much but can I point out I am Norma. : :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, but then you have to flush the toilet many, many times to get them to go away....ask me how I know! And of course you are not allowed to leave the toilet until they have all gone! :sm16: :sm09:


Lol! I forgot that part.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Soŕry to hear that you haven't been feeling well Norma , hope it's not your shoulder that's hurting again


I am afraid so and a touch of Crohn's. Yuck!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> About the same here- sometimes lower. The workmen were here late yesterday- took the cover off the Stormwater system. I see that something is still connected to my power supply- maybe they are pumping the water out?


I hope you are not expected to pay for the power they are using!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great idea. --- sam



budasha said:


> I just learned something on TV. After you have used lemons, keep the half rinds and put them on the top shelf of your dishwasher on the pegs Run your dishwasher and it will keep you glasses sparkling and your dishwasher degreased.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what! no boy poppets. those are very nicely done bonnie - great job. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, time to get off here, I've got more tomatoes to Can & windows need washing while weather is good.
> I finally finished up the last of my poppets. I don't have a picture of the one that sold, I think she was even uglier than these but apparently reminded her of someone ???? I'm going to donate 3 of them & keep one for future baby gift


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that just being a woman? --- sam



KateB said:


> She sounds just as determined as Caitlin - a girl thing? All we hear from madam is, "I can do it myself!"


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is the history behind purple carrots, originally they were grown in Holland, and were either purple or white. The orange ones were bred especially to honour William of Orange their leader, and became so popular they have been usually orange ever since.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

80° yesterday - 67° today. it had been really sunny but the big white fluffy clouds started moving - we'll see how long the sun lasts. i am oh so not happy with the temperature although i could deal with it if it stayed in the 60's all winter long. don't think that is going to happen.

i'm feeling good. no unusual aches or pains. marie and i just shared a 'sweet and sour chicken with rice' - it was very good. i've not been drinking much today so need to pour some water or something. i really have been trying to get more liquid in me. i never have been a big water drinker - or any other liquid - trying to make it automatic for me to have water or something in front of me to drink. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid so and a touch of Crohn's. Yuck!


Oh no Norma, one is bad enough but 2 together , you must be feeling rotten


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, so sorry your Chrons is in flare and your shoulder painful. I know when I stick to Paleo my microscopic colitis is less apt to flare. But it is hard to stick to as I love my carbs...potatoes, cheese, bread, cream in coffee and sugar.


Just wanted to mention that it's Norma whose having the Chrons problem.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think my dishwasher ( me) would look funny with a lemon on top


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> 80° yesterday - 67° today. it had been really sunny but the big white fluffy clouds started moving - we'll see how long the sun lasts. i am oh so not happy with the temperature although i could deal with it if it stayed in the 60's all winter long. don't think that is going to happen.
> 
> i'm feeling good. no unusual aches or pains. marie and i just shared a 'sweet and sour chicken with rice' - it was very good. i've not been drinking much today so need to pour some water or something. i really have been trying to get more liquid in me. i never have been a big water drinker - or any other liquid - trying to make it automatic for me to have water or something in front of me to drink. --- sam


Drinking water is a great way to keep your system clear of toxin buildup and keep things running smoothly. The oil for the engine so to speak.
My cheeky Stu says drinking water makes your pipes go rusty, (tongue in cheek) but it has the opposite effect and is very good for you. 
I'm keeping a jug in the fridge with slices of lemon in it, which is very refreshing for warmer weather coming. 
So good to hear you're feeling so much better now the kidney stone is gone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you are not expected to pay for the power they are using!


I need to check that one out- they asked on the first occasion, but have just presumed since.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, time to get off here, I've got more tomatoes to Can & windows need washing while weather is good.
> I finally finished up the last of my poppets. I don't have a picture of the one that sold, I think she was even uglier than these but apparently reminded her of someone ???? I'm going to donate 3 of them & keep one for future baby gift


They're not ugly, they're lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't that just being a woman? --- sam


Quite possibly Sam! My DM always said she was coming back as a "helpless" woman (we all know the type) as they get everything done for them, but my MIL used to say she "wouldn't see a man in my road!"


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine is nothing to do with the surgery, Daralene- but the allergic reaction to the moisturiser. The hip itself is brilliant. And the allergic reaction has almost totally subsided- not sure what is triggering the oedema.


I thought the hand problem started with the hip surgery?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much but can I point out I am Norma. : :sm06:


Thank you for correcting me. So sorry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's funny. i think that goes along with what my mother used to say -'i'd rather be along than wish i was'. --- sam



KateB said:


> Quite possibly Sam! My DM always said she was coming back as a "helpless" woman (we all know the type) as they get everything done for them, but my MIL used to say she "wouldn't see a man in my road!"


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> :sm24:


Thank you. Having a bit of fibrofog.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

My heart melts when I see these. Love all the Poppets. Hugs for all of them.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am afraid so and a touch of Crohn's. Yuck!


So sorry to hear that you have both problems. Bummer indeed!
I think the Poppets are wonderful and will delight some little children no end.
Julie, I laughed when you said you got the mother and all you could do was giggle. That is how I often feel when I try and deal with our Spanish only speaking patients. I have about a 7 word vocabulary and though I know the word for "questions?" I really don't dare ask that as if they answer back with questions, in Spanish, I don't understand what they are saying. Fortunately, I work with some excellent speakers of the language and I can get them to translate if they are free to do so.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for correcting me. So sorry.


It is quite alright :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you runflyski. what are you knitting? --- sam



runflyski said:


> My heart melts when I see these. Love all the Poppets. Hugs for all of them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine is nothing to do with the surgery, Daralene- but the allergic reaction to the moisturiser. The hip itself is brilliant. And the allergic reaction has almost totally subsided- not sure what is triggering the oedema.


Meant to add that I am so glad the hip is brilliant!!!! Also, so glad the allergic reaction is subsiding. Hoping you can find out what is causing the edema. I had no ankles for about a year and now I have ankles again. No idea why they were so bad for so long or why I have ankles again. so I hope you can find out why.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a cool tip. I'll have to give it a try next time I get some lemons. thanks.


budasha said:


> I just learned something on TV. After you have used lemons, keep the half rinds and put them on the top shelf of your dishwasher on the pegs Run your dishwasher and it will keep you glasses sparkling and your dishwasher degreased.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Lemon tips, love 'em!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your poppets! They are bigger than I expected too. Was it a free pattern by any chance and is it on Ravelry?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, time to get off here, I've got more tomatoes to Can & windows need washing while weather is good.
> I finally finished up the last of my poppets. I don't have a picture of the one that sold, I think she was even uglier than these but apparently reminded her of someone ???? I'm going to donate 3 of them & keep one for future baby gift


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree!


Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie you are too harsh, I think this bunch is fun, not ugly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm looking forward to trying them (today is a fasting day for me) and yes, I only bought 3 very large ones since they were much more expensive.

How is your bronchitis? I hope much better. Have you found a placement or Ray yet? I think of you often.


Railyn said:


> I use purple carrots when I make a relish plate. I think they taste like regular carrots but add a different color to salads, etc. I don't use them in cooking as they are too expensive.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was 90 F today; unbelievably hot for the end of September. We are supposed to get much cooler by the end of the weekend and it only be in the 70s.


Swedenme said:


> It's been T-shirt weather here all week , lovely weather hope it continues for another couple of months ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think my dishwasher ( me) would look funny with a lemon on top


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was going to finish painting the doors (3 of them) in the living room today but hadn't realized we were out of the white paint so will get some this weekend and do it next week. Spent the day today unloading a credenza, a small side cabinet, and a small side table. Purge, purge, purge and then organized the keep stuff. I bundled up all the table cloths and cloth napkins and boxed them up (don't use them any more) and will take them to Goodwill. I also cleared off the top of the refrigerator (you wouldn't believe all the tools and layers of crude that was there) and scrubbed the exterior. Also removed all bits of coupons (expired) and notes and tossed them out. All in all spent about 6 hours to do all this and then called it quit for the day. Unreal how much dust was stirred up. Feels so good to get things out and organized. 

Don't know how much I'll get done tomorrow as I'll be going to lunch and knitting group. My plan is to start sorting the books some.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was going to finish painting the doors (3 of them) in the living room today but hadn't realized we were out of the white paint so will get some this weekend and do it next week. Spent the day today unloading a credenza, a small side cabinet, and a small side table. Purge, purge, purge and then organized the keep stuff. I bundled up all the table cloths and cloth napkins and boxed them up (don't use them any more) and will take them to Goodwill. I also cleared off the top of the refrigerator (you wouldn't believe all the tools and layers of crude that was there) and scrubbed the exterior. Also removed all bits of coupons (expired) and notes and tossed them out. All in all spent about 6 hours to do all this and then called it quit for the day. Unreal how much dust was stirred up. Feels so good to get things out and organized.
> 
> Don't know how much I'll get done tomorrow as I'll be going to lunch and knitting group. My plan is to start sorting the books some.


Wow you're really going for it! I'm in spring cleaning mode too, took some stuff to charity store, and when Stu is away I plan to get busy and give the pantry and cupboards a good clear and clean up. Isn't it a wonderful, though exhausting feeling to do this? Your house sounds like a wonderful family treasure with it's age. 
My family grandfather clock would go very well in it, built in 1796!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have an attack of Chrohns and my shoulder is still painful. :sm25:


Hope you're feeling better soon.
Did you get a specialist appointment for the shoulder yet? Seems like it's been going on too long


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's been T-shirt weather here all week , lovely weather hope it continues for another couple of months ????


You are really wishful thinking????????it's gorgeous here today but they are talking showers Sunday & much cooler next week????????we need 2-3 weeks for the combining to be done. DH is combining today & if all goes well should be done his by tomorrow night but the renter has 1000's of acres to do yet, at least 600 for us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think my dishwasher ( me) would look funny with a lemon on top


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely , I really like this pattern , whom I kidding I like all her patterns ,


Yes, she's an amazing designer just like you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been busy scrubbing , everything in sight got scrubbed ,, and now I'm shattered , was just going to sit down when my neighbour came , she is on a mission and now I've been dragged into it too, she wants the council who own the piece of land to the side of me and her property to come and sort it out , we both want them to cut and maintain the hedge , I've phoned them a few times and always got the response of them agreeing and there will be someone out as soon as possible , Sarah has got fed up with that and has now been in touch with our councillor, who is going to come and take a look at this piece of land


Good luck, usually they expect locals to do the work????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what! no boy poppets. those are very nicely done bonnie - great job. --- sam


I have enough of the flesh coloured yarn fir another, maybe that one will be a boy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> 80° yesterday - 67° today. it had been really sunny but the big white fluffy clouds started moving - we'll see how long the sun lasts. i am oh so not happy with the temperature although i could deal with it if it stayed in the 60's all winter long. don't think that is going to happen.
> 
> i'm feeling good. no unusual aches or pains. marie and i just shared a 'sweet and sour chicken with rice' - it was very good. i've not been drinking much today so need to pour some water or something. i really have been trying to get more liquid in me. i never have been a big water drinker - or any other liquid - trying to make it automatic for me to have water or something in front of me to drink. --- sam


Good to hear you are finally feeling better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Quite possibly Sam! My DM always said she was coming back as a "helpless" woman (we all know the type) as they get everything done for them, but my MIL used to say she "wouldn't see a man in my road!"


I couldn't be one if those????Nothing would get done around here if I waited for the men


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought the hand problem started with the hip surgery?


I stand corrected, you are quite right, it did happen AFTER the operation, but not for about two weeks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry to hear that you have both problems. Bummer indeed!
> I think the Poppets are wonderful and will delight some little children no end.
> Julie, I laughed when you said you got the mother and all you could do was giggle. That is how I often feel when I try and deal with our Spanish only speaking patients. I have about a 7 word vocabulary and though I know the word for "questions?" I really don't dare ask that as if they answer back with questions, in Spanish, I don't understand what they are saying. Fortunately, I work with some excellent speakers of the language and I can get them to translate if they are free to do so.


I used to work with a Filipino man when I first came back here to work. He "learned "a few words in Cree, he thought????????he thought he was telling the old people who didn't speak English to "take in a big breath" for their chest X-rays but apparently it wasn't even close. Some had quite a snicker ???? I used to pantomime make a fist to take their blood & sometimes wondered if I might get hit because they thought I was shaking my fist at them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Meant to add that I am so glad the hip is brilliant!!!! Also, so glad the allergic reaction is subsiding. Hoping you can find out what is causing the edema. I had no ankles for about a year and now I have ankles again. No idea why they were so bad for so long or why I have ankles again. so I hope you can find out why.


Maybe your ankles are better because you are so much more mobile since you are feeling better?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love your poppets! They are bigger than I expected too. Was it a free pattern by any chance and is it on Ravelry?


Not free but good value for the $$ as there are tons of clothes with them & 3 different wig patterns too

They are on both Ravelry & Craftsy

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pocket-poppet


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used to work with a Filipino man when I first came back here to work. He "learned "a few words in Cree, he thought????????he thought he was telling the old people who didn't speak English to "take in a big breath" for their chest X-rays but apparently it wasn't even close. Some had quite a snicker ???? I used to pantomime make a fist to take their blood & sometimes wondered if I might get hit because they thought I was shaking my fist at them


I am laughing as I remember when newly in Germany and learning the language, one of my co-workers asked the audience to "auferstehen", not "bitte, stehen Sie auf". The audience wondered what kind of a group this was that they would be asked to resurrect, not to stand up. It took a bit before the people didn't remind her of her mistake, an easy one to make in German.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry to hear that you have both problems. Bummer indeed!
> I think the Poppets are wonderful and will delight some little children no end.
> Julie, I laughed when you said you got the mother and all you could do was giggle. That is how I often feel when I try and deal with our Spanish only speaking patients. I have about a 7 word vocabulary and though I know the word for "questions?" I really don't dare ask that as if they answer back with questions, in Spanish, I don't understand what they are saying. Fortunately, I work with some excellent speakers of the language and I can get them to translate if they are free to do so.


 :sm24: Nasir's mother has learned to answer the phone in the same way as her DIL (Shakila) does- so it takes a second or two to work out which one has answered the phone! 
I was talking earlier with another Afghan man- he had come hoping to be here when the inspector was due- but that seems to have gone awry. Anyway, we had an interesting discussion, and he was saying what a wonderful country New Zealand is, that people are not afraid to greet others, and open a conversation- just as I had done by coming to the door and greeting him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe your ankles are better because you are so much more mobile since you are feeling better?


 :sm24: That would be nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Meant to add that I am so glad the hip is brilliant!!!! Also, so glad the allergic reaction is subsiding. Hoping you can find out what is causing the edema. I had no ankles for about a year and now I have ankles again. No idea why they were so bad for so long or why I have ankles again. so I hope you can find out why.


I am so glad your ankles have reappeared! You can see that I have ankles- just that the leg is so hard with the swelling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I am laughing as I remember when newly in Germany and learning the language, one of my co-workers asked the audience to "auferstehen", not "bitte, stehen Sie auf". The audience wondered what kind of a group this was that they would be asked to resurrect, not to stand up. It took a bit before the people didn't remind her of her mistake, an easy one to make in German.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: That is too funny.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I stand corrected, you are quite right, it did happen AFTER the operation, but not for about two weeks.


Are your hands improving???? That would be wonderful if they are.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad your ankles have reappeared! You can see that I have ankles- just that the leg is so hard with the swelling.


Oooh, that is different. Hope you can figure out wha that is about. Is it connected to the allergic reaction?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Are your hands improving???? That would be wonderful if they are.


the left if anything is marginally worse- the right is improving, thank goodness!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, DH is home so I'd better get dinner on the table. Far from being caught up but hugs to all. I'll be going to a dog show this Sunday and DH and I will probably take a day and do something together before he gets another big project and has no time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oooh, that is different. Hope you can figure out wha that is about. Is it connected to the allergic reaction?


Not sure!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, happy your ankles aren't swelling. Enjoy dog show, wish I could go with you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When DS#2 was born he brought a Fisher Price garage for his big brother....I used to joke that it was no wonder I was the size I was!


 :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad you had a great day, Daralene. Lovely of you to pick up the other grandmother. I didn't remember it was grandparents' day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, you are really on a roll with the purgatory no & cleaning.

Thanks everyone for the nice comments on the poppets.
Well, today didn't go as planned. I did get windows washed & spaghetti sauce made & canned but was going to clean my car & dig some carrots but that's now tomorrows project. I spent 2 hrs helping DH move equipment & being gopher. Then got a call to pick up GKs after school, GD has now gone home & GS is on the combine with grandpa.
It's still light out but I'm too tuckered out to go do the car now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> But the bags are still needed for her as well!
> That was part of what was behind the bag I gave her- that Baby got put in! And why I gave the cloth bag. I said lets find a special bag for Baby. But no it wasn't what she wanted. Not just didn't she use it she made it very clear that it was to go back where it came from
> HAven't been able to get her to use the 'nappy' I made. Thrown aside whenever I try to put it on. Doesn't want the Spot jumper on Baby even though I've told her I made it for Baby.
> One little girl who knows how things should be!
> One of the jumpers I knitted for her I kept here for a while in her drawer but decided to send it home- when it comes in her bag with her she always tries to put it back in the drawer where it belongs!


Oh! Well, I can't argue against toddler logic! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Bonnie. This was interesting. I bot some purple carrots yesterday; had never seen them before and they had them at the farmers market I go to. Can't wait to try them though I was told they taste much the same as the orange colored carrots.
> DH had never seen them either.


I've never had purple ones, but hubby and I grew some yellow ones. The taste was very similar.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cutting celery is more of a salad green, the stalks don't get near as big as regular celery which grows in bunches & that's what is sold as celery hearts. I grow a cutting celery by my back door in the flower bed so it's handy fir salad & cooking all summer.
> This article explains the difference
> 
> http://www.laurieconstantino.com/all-about-leaf-celery/
> ...


*Bonnie*, Your ''cutting celery looks like flat-leaf parsley or cilantro to me. I've grown it in our garden and used it in salads, salsa, and dried it for winter use in soups.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like sitting & knitting but don't like just sitting. I think that dock would be a lovely place to sit & knit


I loved when I had a porch to sit on, but I usually had something to keep my hands busy.

Your poppets are adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, Your ''cutting celery looks like flat-leaf parsley or cilantro to me. I've grown it in our garden and used it in salads, salsa, and dried it for winter use in soups.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You could be right, Joy, I have growing, what I know as Italian Parsley, or Flat Leaf Parsley, which looks identical. I was thrown by calling it Celery- which I don't like, and had not even looked at Bonnie's links!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, Your ''cutting celery looks like flat-leaf parsley or cilantro to me. I've grown it in our garden and used it in salads, salsa, and dried it for winter use in soups.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It does look like cilantro but tastes like celery. I dont like cilantro.
I've never tried drying it, maybe I should do that


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> She communicates very well with mainly single words and signs. Don't know if it officially signs or just what she has worked out for herself- but could well come from Child Care. Most of the time she doesn't seem to be frustrated (more me I think!). I also think that her understanding is so good and she has enough language that if she really felt the need she would move ahead quickly.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Need togo and pick David up from the airport soon. Tomorrow we will go to Vick and Brett's so David can meet Gordon.
> But first I need to go to the dentist -unless he gets a migraine again!


Hope you get your tooth fixed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It does look like cilantro but tastes like celery. I dont like cilantro.
> I've never tried drying it, maybe I should do that


It seems there is some confusion here, Flat Leaf Parsley is quite different in my book, from Cilantro.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Bonnie. This was interesting. I bot some purple carrots yesterday; had never seen them before and they had them at the farmers market I go to. Can't wait to try them though I was told they taste much the same as the orange colored carrots.
> DH had never seen them either.


Mary and Matthew have had them on the veggie trays at KAP. They are good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now that you are feeling so much better you will be able enjoy them.
> 
> In the last couple of hours I have developed a sore throat. Hope it isn't anything don't want to give Gordon anything. 3 days is a bit young to be exposed to anything.


Oh no! Get the cinnamon and honey out. Catch it early.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've caught up reading. Hugs to all who are unwell. I've had a headache for two days...not a migraine, thank goodness, but low grade and annoying. It's probably a combination of stress and allergies. Our weather changes have brought some rain and it's pretty cool. Autumn has arrived.

Tomorrow is another appointment at his eye doctor. At some point soon, I need to get my own eyes checked. My glasses are too strong in one eye (they're old) and I hope to get a new pair by Christmas. By then I should have the dentist paid off. 

Now I'm going to sit and snuggle my kitty and keep sewing on the appliqué. Slowly and surely, I'll make progress.

Blessings!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I keep having visions of that old Hitchcock movie The Birds when they are flying around & at times it gets very noisy????


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, time to get off here, I've got more tomatoes to Can & windows need washing while weather is good.
> I finally finished up the last of my poppets. I don't have a picture of the one that sold, I think she was even uglier than these but apparently reminded her of someone ???? I'm going to donate 3 of them & keep one for future baby gift


Those are cute! Not ugly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> When we were at the market a couple of weeks ago, I noticed that the vineyards had these cannons too.


They have them at the orchard across the fields from us


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I should go out and read the meter!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think my dishwasher ( me) would look funny with a lemon on top


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I need to check that one out- they asked on the first occasion, but have just presumed since.


 :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It seems there is some confusion here, Flat Leaf Parsley is quite different in my book, from Cilantro.


Yes, they do look quite different, Julie; but I didn't have a comparison picture handy and things so often get mislabeled when we get careless and aren't paying attention. Probably my lack of discerning taste buds but I've not noticed the difference in taste.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used to work with a Filipino man when I first came back here to work. He "learned "a few words in Cree, he thought????????he thought he was telling the old people who didn't speak English to "take in a big breath" for their chest X-rays but apparently it wasn't even close. Some had quite a snicker ???? I used to pantomime make a fist to take their blood & sometimes wondered if I might get hit because they thought I was shaking my fist at them


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, I'm tired, I got everything taken out of the spare bedroom, it took me almost an hour to sort and put away the yarn that I had recently acquired and put into my ravelry stash, but hadn't put away downstairs yet, then just the clearing out, lord that room had become a catch all and it's amazing how much was shoved in there. But that's all done and the room is now suitable for use again, lol, I cleared out a bit more in the kitchen, and swept the house again, now I need to clear out the bathroom sometime this week, there is too much clutter on the shelves and such, and next week I'll start on the basement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, they do look quite different, Julie; but I didn't have a comparison picture handy and things so often get mislabeled when we get careless and aren't paying attention. Probably my lack of discerning taste buds but I've not noticed the difference in taste.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am not at all sure that I have tried Cilantro leaf- I think it is we call Coriander, which I know as a seed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be glad to take the 90° and give you our cooler weather in return. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It was 90 F today; unbelievably hot for the end of September. We are supposed to get much cooler by the end of the weekend and it only be in the 70s.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I try to do that- doesn't always work. But most of the time I do have a lot of me time. Just that my goals are much higher than the speed I knit. But I get most of what I want done- just almost always at the last minute (or as in the case of mittens I am finishing 2 years late!).


I have that same problem with bigger goals than the speed I can knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is stu back from the races yet? --- sam



Fan said:


> Wow you're really going for it! I'm in spring cleaning mode too, took some stuff to charity store, and when Stu is away I plan to get busy and give the pantry and cupboards a good clear and clean up. Isn't it a wonderful, though exhausting feeling to do this? Your house sounds like a wonderful family treasure with it's age.
> My family grandfather clock would go very well in it, built in 1796!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all sure that I have tried Cilantro leaf- I think it is we call Coriander, which I know as a seed.


That is the only way that I know coriander, also, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm tired, I got everything taken out of the spare bedroom, it took me almost an hour to sort and put away the yarn that I had recently acquired and put into my ravelry stash, but hadn't put away downstairs yet, then just the clearing out, lord that room had become a catch all and it's amazing how much was shoved in there. But that's all done and the room is now suitable for use again, lol, I cleared out a bit more in the kitchen, and swept the house again, now I need to clear out the bathroom sometime this week, there is too much clutter on the shelves and such, and next week I'll start on the basement.


My craft room needs to be cleaned up also. Most of the yarn is put away, but I have needles all over the place! I don't like to straighten up and organize, but I need to get it done. I need some motivation!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where have you been? have you moved the 'soup kitchen' yet? looking forward to hearing from you again. --- dsm



jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, Your ''cutting celery looks like flat-leaf parsley or cilantro to me. I've grown it in our garden and used it in salads, salsa, and dried it for winter use in soups.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I started my Aunt's shawl. I'm using a thinner yarn than the pattern called for, but am using the size of needles. That was what Jynx was doing, but her pic looks tighter than mine! I'm usually a tighter knitter, but this seems very loose. So now I have to decide if I want to frog and start over with smaller needles! It looks good, but the pattern is less defined, and I'm not sure I like the way it looks. I guess I could start over with smaller needles on the 2nd skein and see which I like best! Isn't it funny how we work things out while talking about our problem!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

All you cleaning women make me feel like a slug. Hopefully will catch the clearing clutter bug next week after kids visit.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> is stu back from the races yet? --- sam


No it's a week away he leaves on 5th October and returns 9th.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope he has good weather for it. --- sam



Fan said:


> No it's a week away he leaves on 5th October and returns 9th.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now to bed. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope he has good weather for it. --- sam


I think it will be fairly hot, as it's inland a way and summer temps are coming in. He's lucky the tour operators have corporate box seating etc and they get very well looked after. This is his 3rd time going to it, so he knows what to expect pretty much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Bonnie. This was interesting. I bot some purple carrots yesterday; had never seen them before and they had them at the farmers market I go to. Can't wait to try them though I was told they taste much the same as the orange colored carrots.
> DH had never seen them either.


We get them at both the farmers market and the grocery store here, even Walmart carries them now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, love that you and Bill got to attend grandparents day, very special. Nice that you could drive the other grandmother and enjoy lunch together. Very special memories for grands.
> Liz, healing energy sent your way. Nice that you could attend retreat. I've not fallen asleep during meditation but my legs have! The first time at Joko Beck's. I stood up after meditation and immediately toppled as my legs were numb.


Oh dear, I hope you didn't hurt yourself when you toppled.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend regularly falls asleep during Shavasana & she snores, we have a few laughs about that????


Oh dear. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, time to get off here, I've got more tomatoes to Can & windows need washing while weather is good.
> I finally finished up the last of my poppets. I don't have a picture of the one that sold, I think she was even uglier than these but apparently reminded her of someone ???? I'm going to donate 3 of them & keep one for future baby gift


Lol! I think they are adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I was sat up :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> She sounds just as determined as Caitlin - a girl thing? All we hear from madam is, "I can do it myself!"


 :sm23: Sounds like a Scot to me. (or is it Scott? Hmm... confusing)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I use purple carrots when I make a relish plate. I think they taste like regular carrots but add a different color to salads, etc. I don't use them in cooking as they are too expensive.


Hi Marilyn, how are you and Ray doing today?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think my dishwasher ( me) would look funny with a lemon on top


LOL!! 
I use them to scrub out my sink and to scrub any stains out on my counters.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been busy scrubbing , everything in sight got scrubbed ,, and now I'm shattered , was just going to sit down when my neighbour came , she is on a mission and now I've been dragged into it too, she wants the council who own the piece of land to the side of me and her property to come and sort it out , we both want them to cut and maintain the hedge , I've phoned them a few times and always got the response of them agreeing and there will be someone out as soon as possible , Sarah has got fed up with that and has now been in touch with our councillor, who is going to come and take a look at this piece of land


I hope that it gets something done about it, we have people here who don't trim their shrubs or bushes and I know that one day there is going to be a major car accident because people can't see anything coming, sad that there has to be an accident to get anything done about a problem. The one house has lilac bushes so overgrown that you have to walk in the street because you can't get down the sidewalk, he's a councilman so I guess he doesn't have to worry about it. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> 80° yesterday - 67° today. it had been really sunny but the big white fluffy clouds started moving - we'll see how long the sun lasts. i am oh so not happy with the temperature although i could deal with it if it stayed in the 60's all winter long. don't think that is going to happen.
> 
> i'm feeling good. no unusual aches or pains. marie and i just shared a 'sweet and sour chicken with rice' - it was very good. i've not been drinking much today so need to pour some water or something. i really have been trying to get more liquid in me. i never have been a big water drinker - or any other liquid - trying to make it automatic for me to have water or something in front of me to drink. --- sam


The sun has been hiding here, it's supposed to come out on Saturday a bit, but the rain has been much appreciated. 
Water is good for keeping your plumbing running properly and less spa visits.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Drinking water is a great way to keep your system clear of toxin buildup and keep things running smoothly. The oil for the engine so to speak.
> My cheeky Stu says drinking water makes your pipes go rusty, (tongue in cheek) but it has the opposite effect and is very good for you.
> I'm keeping a jug in the fridge with slices of lemon in it, which is very refreshing for warmer weather coming.
> So good to hear you're feeling so much better now the kidney stone is gone!


 :sm09:

I like lemon in mine too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that it gets something done about it, we have people here who don't trim their shrubs or bushes and I know that one day there is going to be a major car accident because people can't see anything coming, sad that there has to be an accident to get anything done about a problem. The one house has lilac bushes so overgrown that you have to walk in the street because you can't get down the sidewalk, he's a councilman so I guess he doesn't have to worry about it. :sm19:


We don't have that problem here in Richardson. They pay someone to drive around and look for violations! I've had notices about my trees, shrubs, and a few days ago, for my fence. It can be irritating, but I am glad that they try to keep things looking good.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm sending the starts of the shawl. Not very good pics as the yarn is dark. The larger one is on size 10 needles and has six more rows. The smaller one is on 9s. Do you have a preference? I can't decide! Please help!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was going to finish painting the doors (3 of them) in the living room today but hadn't realized we were out of the white paint so will get some this weekend and do it next week. Spent the day today unloading a credenza, a small side cabinet, and a small side table. Purge, purge, purge and then organized the keep stuff. I bundled up all the table cloths and cloth napkins and boxed them up (don't use them any more) and will take them to Goodwill. I also cleared off the top of the refrigerator (you wouldn't believe all the tools and layers of crude that was there) and scrubbed the exterior. Also removed all bits of coupons (expired) and notes and tossed them out. All in all spent about 6 hours to do all this and then called it quit for the day. Unreal how much dust was stirred up. Feels so good to get things out and organized.
> 
> Don't know how much I'll get done tomorrow as I'll be going to lunch and knitting group. My plan is to start sorting the books some.


Don't you just love when you go to do something and find you need to go get supplies first?
It is amazing how much stuff we collect and then when we are clearing out, wonder why we didn't get rid of it away ages ago. The top of the fridge is a very convenient catch all in my house, right now though it's too full to hide things, I've got the kitchen aid up there and my juicer, plus the pasta holder thingy that holds my uncooked spagetti noodles. 
Enjoy lunch and knit group.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used to work with a Filipino man when I first came back here to work. He "learned "a few words in Cree, he thought????????he thought he was telling the old people who didn't speak English to "take in a big breath" for their chest X-rays but apparently it wasn't even close. Some had quite a snicker ???? I used to pantomime make a fist to take their blood & sometimes wondered if I might get hit because they thought I was shaking my fist at them


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That is the only way that I know coriander, also, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Sounds like a Scot to me. (or is it Scott? Hmm... confusing)


Scot- for the people of Scotland.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, DH is home so I'd better get dinner on the table. Far from being caught up but hugs to all. I'll be going to a dog show this Sunday and DH and I will probably take a day and do something together before he gets another big project and has no time.


The dog show will be great, I wish I could go with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are really on a roll with the purgatory no & cleaning.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the nice comments on the poppets.
> Well, today didn't go as planned. I did get windows washed & spaghetti sauce made & canned but was going to clean my car & dig some carrots but that's now tomorrows project. I spent 2 hrs helping DH move equipment & being gopher. Then got a call to pick up GKs after school, GD has now gone home & GS is on the combine with grandpa.
> It's still light out but I'm too tuckered out to go do the car now.


Purgatory? :sm23: 
Though cleaning does sometimes feel like purgatory. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm sending the starts of the shawl. Not very good pics as the yarn is dark. The larger one is on size 10 needles and has six more rows. The smaller one is on 9s. Do you have a preference? I can't decide! Please help!


Hard to tell, sorry.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hard to tell, sorry.


Yes, I think if they were blocked it would make a difference. The larger one is much looser. I guess I'll just have to pick one and continue on. I'm in the mood to knit!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they can totally devastate crops, particularly peas. Farmers have what's called scare cannons, run by propane, they fire every few minutes so the birds think hunters are around that are put in fields if needed. They are terribly loud, DH was having trouble with birds in the Quonset & put it in there for a few days, when it went off, the house windows would rattle???? Where I took pictures was a pea field but already combined. There's always some seeds on the ground, I walked up our pea field last week & you could hardly step without stepping on manure there had been so many cleaning up the peas.


As long as you have the peas harvested I assume the manure would be useful. I expected that all those geese would be an issue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DAvid is round meeting Gordon. I didn't go as I'm not sure whether I am off colour or not and at 4 days better not to risk it. Mind you if I am off colour I was contagious when I had a lovely long cuddle yesterday as it was only a few hours later I developed the sore throat.
Left the dentist minus one tooth this morning (well not entirely correct, with one tooth in my hand bag). Very slight discomfort only. Did take something pain relief when the aneasthetic was wearing off but more as a precaution than anything else.
Might go out for a short walk and coffee now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Aren't kids funny. Some are so easy to train & others are a real trial. GD was trained later than GS but I think she was just too "busy" to take time to go pee until it was too late???? Both them & my kids were quite happy to poop in the toilet, I think they didn't like the mess


My second was trained both age and time wise before my oldest! I'm sure Vicky picked it up from my efforts with Maryanne and then once Maryanne saw her little sister using the toilet she figured she could as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Apparently Ping Pong balls are great for toilet training boys as they just float on top all the time. David of all people informed me of this when I told him about the conversation here. I'm not too sure how you keep them clean but maybe nothing sticks and the jostling around in the water helps keep them clean as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have an attack of Chrohns and my shoulder is still painful. :sm25:


Crohns is nasty during an attack (and sometimes all the time). Hope the attack settles down quickly.
And that the shoulder settles. How is the knitting going with the shoulder?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are really on a roll with the purgatory no & cleaning.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the nice comments on the poppets.
> Well, today didn't go as planned. I did get windows washed & spaghetti sauce made & canned but was going to clean my car & dig some carrots but that's now tomorrows project. I spent 2 hrs helping DH move equipment & being gopher. Then got a call to pick up GKs after school, GD has now gone home & GS is on the combine with grandpa.
> It's still light out but I'm too tuckered out to go do the car now.


You can come and practice cleaning on our car if you want ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think my dishwasher ( me) would look funny with a lemon on top


So would mine currently (well my working one that is).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Purgatory? :sm23:
> Though cleaning does sometimes feel like purgatory. lol


Darn spell check????Purging????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> We don't have that problem here in Richardson. They pay someone to drive around and look for violations! I've had notices about my trees, shrubs, and a few days ago, for my fence. It can be irritating, but I am glad that they try to keep things looking good.


They would have to give themselves a notice here as the land is owned by the council , the trouble here is that the bushes that were once a security hedge are now growing into trees , so there is no protection at the bottom . A couple of days ago I caught two teenagers trying to climb my fence to take a short cut through this piece of land , they flattened my poor passion flower and now that part of my fence is loose . Did find it funny though as I've never seen two teenagers move so quick as I told them to get down quick or i would drag them down ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm sending the starts of the shawl. Not very good pics as the yarn is dark. The larger one is on size 10 needles and has six more rows. The smaller one is on 9s. Do you have a preference? I can't decide! Please help!


Can't really tell Pam , did try enlarging the pictures , the knitting in the second picture does look slightly better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Apparently Ping Pong balls are great for toilet training boys as they just float on top all the time. David of all people informed me of this when I told him about the conversation here. I'm not too sure how you keep them clean but maybe nothing sticks and the jostling around in the water helps keep them clean as well.


Or little yellow plastic ducks


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Trying to enlarge the pics. Didn't work so I'll try something else.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Let's see if this is better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Let's see if this is better.


I think definitely the one on the number 9's.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think definitely the one on the number 9's.


That is what I'm thinking also. It's just a little tighter and the pattern will be more defined.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Sounds like a Scot to me. (or is it Scott? Hmm... confusing)


Scot.....never Scotch, that's a drink!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam - I would go for the smaller needles.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Let's see if this is better.


Now I'm not sure!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, Your ''cutting celery looks like flat-leaf parsley or cilantro to me. I've grown it in our garden and used it in salads, salsa, and dried it for winter use in soups.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thats what it looks like to me as well-had been trying to remember what it was it reminded me of! Flat leafed parsley that is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Or little yellow plastic ducks


Maybe not if they have rubber duckies in the bath!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon.
> Did you get a specialist appointment for the shoulder yet? Seems like it's been going on too long


No, I was sent to another physiotherapist. I was not very happy about this but he is very sweet. I have loads of exercises to do but it is not getting better very much at all. I see him again a week on Monday.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Crohns is nasty during an attack (and sometimes all the time). Hope the attack settles down quickly.
> And that the shoulder settles. How is the knitting going with the shoulder?


Very slowly. I have just finished a test knit and have cast on a MKAL that started in August! I find it boring not being able to knit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think definitely the one on the number 9's.


I agree.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Very slowly. I have just finished a test knit and have cast on a MKAL that started in August! I find it boring not being able to knit.


Sorry to hear about the Crohn's attack. Also hope the shoulder heals so you can enjoy knitting again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear about the Crohn's attack. Also hope the shoulder heals so you can enjoy knitting again.


Thank you so much.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, time to get off here, I've got more tomatoes to Can & windows need washing while weather is good.
> I finally finished up the last of my poppets. I don't have a picture of the one that sold, I think she was even uglier than these but apparently reminded her of someone ???? I'm going to donate 3 of them & keep one for future baby gift


Awwww Bonnie, your Poppets are lovely. What do you mean??? There is no such thing as an ugly Poppet. Don't you know that the plainest looking child will grow into the most beautiful young lady. She would just need pampering and loving until that day. I think it's true to say that you have got the 'Poppet' fever and have been addicted. I reckon we will be seeing a lot more of your Poppets. Can I suggest you post this picture in the 'Pictures' section of KP too as a lot of people just go there. They need to be shown in as many places as possible, as I nearly missed them. . Well done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Useful tip for a couple of years time.
> Vicky was saying Elizabeth is probably ready to toilet train if it wasn't for the arrival of one little boy. But she's so little to be toilet training she said. I pointed out that it was about this age I took her out of bedtime nappies!


I agree, have had the same conversation with my DD back when Serena was Elizabeth's age.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The left is not good, right fairly okay- unfortunately could not get in at 4 hours notice yesterday for the Nerve Test, on a cancellation. I had not enough money to catch the taxi home, and as it would have been getting late, I was not prepared to take the risk of walking in the increasing dark.


Just saw this Julie. Sorry the left is not good and the right just fairly okay. What a shame you couldn't make the cancellation Nerve Test. I sure can understand with transportation being a problem and I wouldn't want to walk in the dark either. Hoping you can get the test soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, time to get off here, I've got more tomatoes to Can & windows need washing while weather is good.
> I finally finished up the last of my poppets. I don't have a picture of the one that sold, I think she was even uglier than these but apparently reminded her of someone ???? I'm going to donate 3 of them & keep one for future baby gift


Oh Bonnie they are cute, not ugly! Well done to you. :sm11: One of these days I am going to try and make one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw this Julie. Sorry the left is not good and the right just fairly okay. What a shame you couldn't make the cancellation Nerve Test. I sure can understand with transportation being a problem and I wouldn't want to walk in the dark either. Hoping you can get the test soon.


It was a pity! I could have borrowed out of my grass cutting money, but did not think of that while I was speaking with her. I am NOT a quick thinker!
How are you this morning!?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's been T-shirt weather here all week , lovely weather hope it continues for another couple of months ????


A couple of months?? LOL. I though we agreed to share by the end of September? LOL. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think my dishwasher ( me) would look funny with a lemon on top


Hahaha and me too! Only the manual type dishwasher in my house too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hahaha and me too! Only the manual type dishwasher in my house too.


That is all we have here too! Waste of a good lemon in my opinion!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> 80° yesterday - 67° today. it had been really sunny but the big white fluffy clouds started moving - we'll see how long the sun lasts. i am oh so not happy with the temperature although i could deal with it if it stayed in the 60's all winter long. don't think that is going to happen.
> 
> i'm feeling good. no unusual aches or pains. marie and i just shared a 'sweet and sour chicken with rice' - it was very good. i've not been drinking much today so need to pour some water or something. i really have been trying to get more liquid in me. i never have been a big water drinker - or any other liquid - trying to make it automatic for me to have water or something in front of me to drink. --- sam


Excellent that you are feeling good! And yes please try and drink plenty, it is important. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was going to finish painting the doors (3 of them) in the living room today but hadn't realized we were out of the white paint so will get some this weekend and do it next week. Spent the day today unloading a credenza, a small side cabinet, and a small side table. Purge, purge, purge and then organized the keep stuff. I bundled up all the table cloths and cloth napkins and boxed them up (don't use them any more) and will take them to Goodwill. I also cleared off the top of the refrigerator (you wouldn't believe all the tools and layers of crude that was there) and scrubbed the exterior. Also removed all bits of coupons (expired) and notes and tossed them out. All in all spent about 6 hours to do all this and then called it quit for the day. Unreal how much dust was stirred up. Feels so good to get things out and organized.
> 
> Don't know how much I'll get done tomorrow as I'll be going to lunch and knitting group. My plan is to start sorting the books some.


I think you deserve a day off and out to lunch and knitting, enjoy. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all sure that I have tried Cilantro leaf- I think it is we call Coriander, which I know as a seed.


The leaf is commonly used here now as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a pity! I could have borrowed out of my grass cutting money, but did not think of that while I was speaking with her. I am NOT a quick thinker!
> How are you this morning!?


I'm watching the Smithsonian Channel and they are doing a documentary on New Zealand. Have you been to the hot spring areas? Wow, New Zealand was the first country to get the women's vote: "New Zealand women first went to the polls in the national elections of November 1893. The United States granted women the right to vote in 1920, and Great Britain guaranteed full voting rights for women in 1928."
"South Australia granted women the right to vote in 1894; Western Australia followed suit in 1899, and New South Wales in 1902. That same year women Australia-wide were granted suffrage in Commonwealth elections." 
It looks like Canada beat the US in some of the provinces, but the provinces seem to have had varying dates:
"Provincially, women were given the vote in 1916 in the four western provinces, in 1917 in Ontario, in 1918 in Nova Scotia, in 1919 in New Brunswick, in 1922 in Prince Edward Island, and in 1940 in Quebec."

I'm doing good. Woke up too early. Our hot spell has finally ended and although it was too hot to do much outside unless you were in the water, I did enjoy having bright days and going outside without all the rain. It does look like Sunday will be good for the dog show as it won't be too hot for the dogs and looks like it will be a sunny day in the 50's and 60's.

I understand about not thinking about all the options when caught off guard. Same thing happens to me. Later the solution is apparent, but too late.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My craft room needs to be cleaned up also. Most of the yarn is put away, but I have needles all over the place! I don't like to straighten up and organize, but I need to get it done. I need some motivation!


Mine too- but as I'm going to have to move it all out sometime it can stay a mess for now. Maybe I will then keep it more organised once I have all the shelving etc that i will be using in place. But I'm not a tidy person so a rather big maybe. I would like it tidy but can't be bothered keeping it tidy :sm01: I'd much rather knit or come here


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> All you cleaning women make me feel like a slug. Hopefully will catch the clearing clutter bug next week after kids visit.


You have a good reason to be a slug- I'm a slug just cause I don't like spending time cleaning the house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm sending the starts of the shawl. Not very good pics as the yarn is dark. The larger one is on size 10 needles and has six more rows. The smaller one is on 9s. Do you have a preference? I can't decide! Please help!


Hard to tell from the photos- depends on the look you want I guess. Could use even bigger needles and make it light and airy.
Seen the enlarged ones. I tend to go for the smaller needles or bigger size even you want light and airy. But depends on whether a pattern or just garter and stockinette- pattern will show up better in the smaller needles. Plain likely bigger needles.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> You have a good reason to be a slug- I'm a slug just cause I don't like spending time cleaning the house.


I was doing well for a while but somehow have not gotten back into the mood since I had that company for 10 days. I really am getting terribly behind and can't seem to get started. Funny how I get into a routine and then if I have company I lose it all and the inspiration to get started again just isn't there. Guess when I have company again, probably in October, I will be very busy catching up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The leaf is commonly used here now as well.


Do you use it, Margaret? Does it remotely resemble the taste of the seed?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very slowly. I have just finished a test knit and have cast on a MKAL that started in August! I find it boring not being able to knit.


I think not being able to knit would be one of the things that I would find hardest to cope with. So i really feel sorry for you and Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree, have had the same conversation with my DD back when Serena was Elizabeth's age.


However I do agree that now is not good time to start. Don't know how you go about though when she currently spends 2 days at childcare, one with grandma, 2 with Mummy and 2 with Mummy and Daddy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm watching the Smithsonian Channel and they are doing a documentary on New Zealand. Have you been to the hot spring areas? Wow, New Zealand was the first country to get the women's vote: "New Zealand women first went to the polls in the national elections of November 1893. The United States granted women the right to vote in 1920, and Great Britain guaranteed full voting rights for women in 1928."
> "South Australia granted women the right to vote in 1894; Western Australia followed suit in 1899, and New South Wales in 1902. That same year women Australia-wide were granted suffrage in Commonwealth elections."
> It looks like Canada beat the US in some of the provinces, but the provinces seem to have had varying dates:
> "Provincially, women were given the vote in 1916 in the four western provinces, in 1917 in Ontario, in 1918 in Nova Scotia, in 1919 in New Brunswick, in 1922 in Prince Edward Island, and in 1940 in Quebec."
> ...


I grew up near Rotorua, the main hot springs area, with the Geysers and Mud Pools- which still occasionally claim a life.
We were the first COUNTRY to give women the vote- this is why we have Kate Sheppard on our $10 notes. (Margaret is likely to leap in and say they got there first- but South Australia is only one State of (seven?) that make up the whole country.)
I do hope you and the family enjoy the dog show- I have not been to one since 2000.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you use it, Margaret? Does it remotely resemble the taste of the seed?


I've used it a number of times- can't substitute one for the other as they are quite different both in taste and where they are used.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think not being able to knit would be one of the things that I would find hardest to cope with. So i really feel sorry for you and Julie.


Thank you for that, Margaret! I realise I really define myself as a knitter- so it is tough getting so little done in any one day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've used it a number of times- can't substitute one for the other as they are quite different both in taste and where they are used.


Had a suspicion that could be the case!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have always loved grandfather clocks. Would love to find an old one but know that isn't likely to happen. We do have a mantle clock that needs winding up that chimes and I also have a cuckoo clock that I'd love to get repaired. The cockoo clock was my parents but I don't remember it working since I was about 4 or 5 yrs old. I still hope someday to find a place to have it repaired.

And yes, getting all this cleaned and cleared is exhausting but in such a good way. The more I get done the happier I feel.


Fan said:


> Wow you're really going for it! I'm in spring cleaning mode too, took some stuff to charity store, and when Stu is away I plan to get busy and give the pantry and cupboards a good clear and clean up. Isn't it a wonderful, though exhausting feeling to do this? Your house sounds like a wonderful family treasure with it's age.
> My family grandfather clock would go very well in it, built in 1796!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mine too- but as I'm going to have to move it all out sometime it can stay a mess for now. Maybe I will then keep it more organised once I have all the shelving etc that i will be using in place. But I'm not a tidy person so a rather big maybe. I would like it tidy but can't be bothered keeping it tidy :sm01: I'd much rather knit or come here


Sounds like me and I know where everything is. DH and DD decided they should put stuff away while I was in CO. Grrrrr!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie. I've "favorited" them on Ravelry for a future purchase possibly.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Not free but good value for the $$ as there are tons of clothes with them & 3 different wig patterns too
> 
> They are on both Ravelry & Craftsy
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pocket-poppet


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mine too- but as I'm going to have to move it all out sometime it can stay a mess for now. Maybe I will then keep it more organised once I have all the shelving etc that i will be using in place. But I'm not a tidy person so a rather big maybe. I would like it tidy but can't be bothered keeping it tidy :sm01: I'd much rather knit or come here


Sounds like me and I know where everything is. DH and DD decided they should put stuff away while I was in CO. Grrrrr!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm tired, I got everything taken out of the spare bedroom, it took me almost an hour to sort and put away the yarn that I had recently acquired and put into my ravelry stash, but hadn't put away downstairs yet, then just the clearing out, lord that room had become a catch all and it's amazing how much was shoved in there. But that's all done and the room is now suitable for use again, lol, I cleared out a bit more in the kitchen, and swept the house again, now I need to clear out the bathroom sometime this week, there is too much clutter on the shelves and such, and next week I'll start on the basement.


You can come do mine next please!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Purgatory? :sm23:
> Though cleaning does sometimes feel like purgatory. lol


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> All you cleaning women make me feel like a slug. Hopefully will catch the clearing clutter bug next week after kids visit.


Don't feel alone. I need to catch that bug , too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I grew up near Rotorua, the main hot springs area, with the Geysers and Mud Pools- which still occasionally claim a life.
> We were the first COUNTRY to give women the vote- this is why we have Kate Sheppard on our $10 notes. (Margaret is likely to leap in and say they got there first- but South Australia is only one State of (seven?) that make up the whole country.)
> I do hope you and the family enjoy the dog show- I have not been to one since 2000.


You were 1893 and us 1894 according to Wikipaedia.
In the 1890s Australia wasn't a country as such with Federation being in 1901 and women got the vote in 1902 so almost straight away. Never really quite sure what we were until Federation! But didn't have national elections.
6 states and 2 territories now (though at that stage the Northern Territory was with us so they got the vote as well). And not sure when the eastern states all became separate entities. 
We were though way ahead of you in giving women the right to sit in Parliament (South Australia in 1894 and national 1902 i.e. at the same time as permitted to vote.) You were 1919 for House of Representatives and 1944 for Legislative Council. But you were way ahead of us with a female Prime Minister.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The "purgatory" did give me a laugh....and yes sometimes the sorting & cleaning is my own personal purgatory!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Darn spell check????Purging????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That did help Pammie. Now I'm not much help in choosing since I like both; depends on the look you are going for.


pammie1234 said:


> Let's see if this is better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for that, Margaret! I realise I really define myself as a knitter- so it is tough getting so little done in any one day!


Yes I too think of myself as a knitter rather than someone who can knit. To me they are not the same!
Knitting is a central part of my life and I just can't imagine life without it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You were 1893 and us 1894 according to Wikipaedia.
> In the 1890s Australia wasn't a country as such with Federation being in 1901 and women got the vote in 1902 so almost straight away. Never really quite sure what we were until Federation! But didn't have national elections.
> 6 states and 2 territories now (though at that stage the Northern Territory was with us so they got the vote as well). And not sure when the eastern states all became separate entities.
> We were though way ahead of you in giving women the right to sit in Parliament (South Australia in 1894 and national 1902 i.e. at the same time as permitted to vote.) You were 1919 for House of Representatives and 1944 for Legislative Council. But you were way ahead of us with a female Prime Minister.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I too think of myself as a knitter rather than someone who can knit. To me they are not the same!
> Knitting is a central part of my life and I just can't imagine life without it.


Too right!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I've "favorited" them on Ravelry for a future purchase possibly.


All of Pat's patterns are great. Look for Gypsycream here on KP. Also look at Chris Kelly's posts (she commented on Bonnie's cute poppets earlier). She knits a lot of PAt's creations.
It was a large poppet I knitted for E that she simply threw out the pram at Christmas and then pushed the pram round. Uses the pram a lot but I don't think has ever really taken to the poppet. She likes the dolls that looks like babies!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is all we have here too! Waste of a good lemon in my opinion!


Julie, that's after the lemon has been juiced and only the rind is left.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Too right!


I was going to go back and edit but I will comment here as you have already read my comment that maybe if losing your ability to knit happened gradually it wouldn't be so bad but the suddenness for you (and Norma as well I think) makes it even harder to deal with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, that's after the lemon has been juiced and only the rind is left.


Which makes it good use of the lemon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, that's after the lemon has been juiced and only the rind is left.


I had forgotten that detail!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was going to go back and edit but I will comment here as you have already read my comment that maybe if losing your ability to knit happened gradually it wouldn't be so bad but the suddenness for you (and Norma as well I think) makes it even harder to deal with.


It did happen out of the blue for Norma, too, as I understand it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you. I will be so delighted if I could feel well enough for our morning walks and keeping up with the house and decluttering one bag full everyday! I have been keeping up with my dulcimer!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The "purgatory" did give me a laugh....and yes sometimes the sorting & cleaning is my own personal purgatory!


I thought the same.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They would have to give themselves a notice here as the land is owned by the council , the trouble here is that the bushes that were once a security hedge are now growing into trees , so there is no protection at the bottom . A couple of days ago I caught two teenagers trying to climb my fence to take a short cut through this piece of land , they flattened my poor passion flower and now that part of my fence is loose . Did find it funny though as I've never seen two teenagers move so quick as I told them to get down quick or i would drag them down ,


????Nervy little buggers!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pam - I would go for the smaller needles.


Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> No, I was sent to another physiotherapist. I was not very happy about this but he is very sweet. I have loads of exercises to do but it is not getting better very much at all. I see him again a week on Monday.


After all this time of being in pain, I think you should raise hell & tell them you need to go to a specialist, this is crazy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Awwww Bonnie, your Poppets are lovely. What do you mean??? There is no such thing as an ugly Poppet. Don't you know that the plainest looking child will grow into the most beautiful young lady. She would just need pampering and loving until that day. I think it's true to say that you have got the 'Poppet' fever and have been addicted. I reckon we will be seeing a lot more of your Poppets. Can I suggest you post this picture in the 'Pictures' section of KP too as a lot of people just go there. They need to be shown in as many places as possible, as I nearly missed them. . Well done.


Thanks for your lovely comments.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm09:
> 
> I like lemon in mine too.


And a bit of lemon or lime juice in your water helps keep you hydrated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm watching the Smithsonian Channel and they are doing a documentary on New Zealand. Have you been to the hot spring areas? Wow, New Zealand was the first country to get the women's vote: "New Zealand women first went to the polls in the national elections of November 1893. The United States granted women the right to vote in 1920, and Great Britain guaranteed full voting rights for women in 1928."
> "South Australia granted women the right to vote in 1894; Western Australia followed suit in 1899, and New South Wales in 1902. That same year women Australia-wide were granted suffrage in Commonwealth elections."
> It looks like Canada beat the US in some of the provinces, but the provinces seem to have had varying dates:
> "Provincially, women were given the vote in 1916 in the four western provinces, in 1917 in Ontario, in 1918 in Nova Scotia, in 1919 in New Brunswick, in 1922 in Prince Edward Island, and in 1940 in Quebec."
> ...


Smithsonain has some great programming 
We may have a very small population in our province, right around a million, but were progressive, first with women to vote & first with universal healthcare, Premiere Tommy Douglas is called the father of healthcare in Canada, he's also Donald Sutherland, the actors father in law


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm sending the starts of the shawl. Not very good pics as the yarn is dark. The larger one is on size 10 needles and has six more rows. The smaller one is on 9s. Do you have a preference? I can't decide! Please help!


I don't know. The pattern will be more defined in the one with smaller needles once it's blocked. Well, both will be. I guess you will have to decide how airy you want it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm watching the Smithsonian Channel and they are doing a documentary on New Zealand. Have you been to the hot spring areas? Wow, New Zealand was the first country to get the women's vote: "New Zealand women first went to the polls in the national elections of November 1893. The United States granted women the right to vote in 1920, and Great Britain guaranteed full voting rights for women in 1928."
> "South Australia granted women the right to vote in 1894; Western Australia followed suit in 1899, and New South Wales in 1902. That same year women Australia-wide were granted suffrage in Commonwealth elections."
> It looks like Canada beat the US in some of the provinces, but the provinces seem to have had varying dates:
> "Provincially, women were given the vote in 1916 in the four western provinces, in 1917 in Ontario, in 1918 in Nova Scotia, in 1919 in New Brunswick, in 1922 in Prince Edward Islan
> ...


Most interesting information. I looked up women's right to vote in USA and Wyoming already gave them that right in 1890 as a state, as a territory in 1869, and even Utah and SD before women were officially given the right in 1920. Check it out here, very interesting: https://constitutioncenter.org/timeline/html/cw08_12159.html


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> DAvid is round meeting Gordon. I didn't go as I'm not sure whether I am off colour or not and at 4 days better not to risk it. Mind you if I am off colour I was contagious when I had a lovely long cuddle yesterday as it was only a few hours later I developed the sore throat.
> Left the dentist minus one tooth this morning (well not entirely correct, with one tooth in my hand bag). Very slight discomfort only. Did take something pain relief when the aneasthetic was wearing off but more as a precaution than anything else.
> Might go out for a short walk and coffee now.


Hope it's just spring allergies and you aren't getting a cold or sore throat. Good you are minus the tooth. Hope you stay pain free.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Apparently Ping Pong balls are great for toilet training boys as they just float on top all the time. David of all people informed me of this when I told him about the conversation here. I'm not too sure how you keep them clean but maybe nothing sticks and the jostling around in the water helps keep them clean as well.


How would you keep from flushing them down? :sm06:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I stayed up way too late, and the dogs got me up way too early! Getting ready for my 2nd cup of coffee!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have always loved grandfather clocks. Would love to find an old one but know that isn't likely to happen. We do have a mantle clock that needs winding up that chimes and I also have a cuckoo clock that I'd love to get repaired. The cockoo clock was my parents but I don't remember it working since I was about 4 or 5 yrs old. I still hope someday to find a place to have it repaired.
> 
> And yes, getting all this cleaned and cleared is exhausting but in such a good way. The more I get done the happier I feel.


I also have a cuckoo clock that needs repair, bought it when I went to Germany in 1978. DH loves grandfather clocks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They would have to give themselves a notice here as the land is owned by the council , the trouble here is that the bushes that were once a security hedge are now growing into trees , so there is no protection at the bottom . A couple of days ago I caught two teenagers trying to climb my fence to take a short cut through this piece of land , they flattened my poor passion flower and now that part of my fence is loose . Did find it funny though as I've never seen two teenagers move so quick as I told them to get down quick or i would drag them down ,


Shame on them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Awwww Bonnie, your Poppets are lovely. What do you mean??? There is no such thing as an ugly Poppet. Don't you know that the plainest looking child will grow into the most beautiful young lady. She would just need pampering and loving until that day. I think it's true to say that you have got the 'Poppet' fever and have been addicted. I reckon we will be seeing a lot more of your Poppets. Can I suggest you post this picture in the 'Pictures' section of KP too as a lot of people just go there. They need to be shown in as many places as possible, as I nearly missed them. . Well done.


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you will visit often.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope it's just spring allergies and you aren't getting a cold or sore throat. Good you are minus the tooth. Hope you stay pain free.


No problems with the tooth- in fact most of the time I forget it has just come out!
Might be worth trying an anti-histamine to see if that clears me. Don't feel 100% but not far off- only because of Gordon that I even really noticed it at all. Don't think it would really have registered if I hadn't just seen a 3 day old and was planning on visiting him as a 4 day old.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I too think of myself as a knitter rather than someone who can knit. To me they are not the same!
> Knitting is a central part of my life and I just can't imagine life without it.


I'm the same, have to have something in my hands when I sit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How would you keep from flushing them down? :sm06:


They would just keep bobbing around on the surface, bouncing in the flow I would imagine. Never actually tried it but don't think they would tend to flush down. Maybe I should get some for David to practice with? or wait a couple of years- and then they can play games see who hits one first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They would just keep bobbing around on the surface, bouncing in the flow I would imagine. Never actually tried it but don't think they would tend to flush down. Maybe I should get some for David to practice with? or wait a couple of years- and then they can play games see who hits one first.


 :sm23: :sm24: LOL!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm the same, have to have something in my hands when I sit.


I even have my knitting on my lap now ready to pick up.
Though I am going to ignore both the knitting and the computer and head to bed as it is now Saturday morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I even have my knitting on my lap now ready to pick up.
> Though I am going to ignore both the knitting and the computer and head to bed as it is now Saturday morning.


Good on you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope the sore Throat & any pain from the tooth are gone. I finally broke down & took an antihistamine yesterday, my eyes & nose have been dripping the last few days, I blamed it on the leaf mould that was disturbed at the workshop the other day, she was explaining how to make compost tea. Combines have been running all over the country the last few days so lots of dust in the air. The wind blew all night so DH is off, hoping it's dry enough to combine soon as he gets the semi unloaded.

After the wind all night the trees out from my patio door are sure getting bare????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> No problems with the tooth- in fact most of the time I forget it has just come out!
> Might be worth trying an anti-histamine to see if that clears me. Don't feel 100% but not far off- only because of Gordon that I even really noticed it at all. Don't think it would really have registered if I hadn't just seen a 3 day old and was planning on visiting him as a 4 day old.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> They would just keep bobbing around on the surface, bouncing in the flow I would imagine. Never actually tried it but don't think they would tend to flush down. Maybe I should get some for David to practice with? or wait a couple of years- and then they can play games see who hits one first.


 :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> I think not being able to knit would be one of the things that I would find hardest to cope with. So i really feel sorry for you and Julie.


Thank you. Only fellow knitters understand :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It did happen out of the blue for Norma, too, as I understand it.


Yes it did. Just after Easter


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes it did. Just after Easter


It is such a LONG time back :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> After all this time of being in pain, I think you should raise hell & tell them you need to go to a specialist, this is crazy


I tried that and got into all sorts of trouble with the first physiotherapist.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would be scot. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Sounds like a Scot to me. (or is it Scott? Hmm... confusing)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they both look good pammie - the smaller one would be more dense - the big one a little looser but i don't think it would lose it warming capabilities. plus - using the bigger needles gets you finished quicker. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I'm sending the starts of the shawl. Not very good pics as the yarn is dark. The larger one is on size 10 needles and has six more rows. The smaller one is on 9s. Do you have a preference? I can't decide! Please help!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a flock of geese would cover the ground with their manure. ron used to have five or six geese on his pond and he finally get rid of them. they were eating plants that he had planted and ever though their numbers were small the amount of manure was very large. you really couldn't walk around the pond for the manure. and mowing through it was no fun at all. --- sam



darowil said:


> As long as you have the peas harvested I assume the manure would be useful. I expected that all those geese would be an issue.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you going to put your tooth under your pillow? you could always ask the tooth fairy for a new kitchen. --- sam



darowil said:


> DAvid is round meeting Gordon. I didn't go as I'm not sure whether I am off colour or not and at 4 days better not to risk it. Mind you if I am off colour I was contagious when I had a lovely long cuddle yesterday as it was only a few hours later I developed the sore throat.
> Left the dentist minus one tooth this morning (well not entirely correct, with one tooth in my hand bag). Very slight discomfort only. Did take something pain relief when the aneasthetic was wearing off but more as a precaution than anything else.
> Might go out for a short walk and coffee now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I went out to breakfast with my best friend this morning and am now cooking down tomatoes to can. All have been blanched and skinned and are now cooking down to juice. I will be doing it the hard way as I don't have a gadget to do it with. I will use my screen mesh colander to strain it through. I had to look online to find out exactly how to blanch them. I expected my Ball canning book to have those instructions but I couldn't find any. 

At least I'm warm now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't think i would want to play ping pong with it afterwards. --- sam



darowil said:


> Apparently Ping Pong balls are great for toilet training boys as they just float on top all the time. David of all people informed me of this when I told him about the conversation here. I'm not too sure how you keep them clean but maybe nothing sticks and the jostling around in the water helps keep them clean as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope the sore Throat & any pain from the tooth are gone. I finally broke down & took an antihistamine yesterday, my eyes & nose have been dripping the last few days, I blamed it on the leaf mould that was disturbed at the workshop the other day, she was explaining how to make compost tea. Combines have been running all over the country the last few days so lots of dust in the air. The wind blew all night so DH is off, hoping it's dry enough to combine soon as he gets the semi unloaded.
> 
> After the wind all night the trees out from my patio door are sure getting bare????


Hope your allergies quit soon. I know the dust from harvest is hard on them. It is for me, too. I hope its dry enough to combine some more. Praying it all gets finished before bad weather. Sorry your trees are getting bare already.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think after it is blocked the larger needle would look great. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Let's see if this is better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> a flock of geese would cover the ground with their manure. ron used to have five or six geese on his pond and he finally get rid of them. they were eating plants that he had planted and ever though their numbers were small the amount of manure was very large. you really couldn't walk around the pond for the manure. and mowing through it was no fun at all. --- sam


 :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you going to put your tooth under your pillow? you could always ask the tooth fairy for a new kitchen. --- sam


Now that's an idea! :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't think i would want to play ping pong with it afterwards. --- sam


 :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party chris kelly. we hope you had a good time and will return regularly whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



chris kelly said:


> Awwww Bonnie, your Poppets are lovely. What do you mean??? There is no such thing as an ugly Poppet. Don't you know that the plainest looking child will grow into the most beautiful young lady. She would just need pampering and loving until that day. I think it's true to say that you have got the 'Poppet' fever and have been addicted. I reckon we will be seeing a lot more of your Poppets. Can I suggest you post this picture in the 'Pictures' section of KP too as a lot of people just go there. They need to be shown in as many places as possible, as I nearly missed them. . Well done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it floats - and the water doesn't rush in fast enough to force it down. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> How would you keep from flushing them down? :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would certainly be a picture to keep. --- sam



darowil said:


> They would just keep bobbing around on the surface, bouncing in the flow I would imagine. Never actually tried it but don't think they would tend to flush down. Maybe I should get some for David to practice with? or wait a couple of years- and then they can play games see who hits one first.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cleaned kitchen and bathroom. Still need to do 2nd bath and my bedroom and wax living room. Yikes. But thrilled girls are coming.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I decided to use the smaller needle. I just liked the way it showed the pattern better. So knitting away! I have a little over a month to get it done!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also have a cuckoo clock that needs repair, bought it when I went to Germany in 1978. DH loves grandfather clocks


We had a cuckoo clock growing up, and I loved it. I want to get one! I probably will, someday!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We had a cuckoo clock growing up, and I loved it. I want to get one! I probably will, someday!


I had my MIL's black forest cuckoo clock. My DH hated the chirping so it didn't run most of the time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How would you keep from flushing them down? :sm06:


They (ping pong balls) are so light they just pop back up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a new shawl pattern - quite a pretty one. --- sam

http://www.darngoodyarn.com/products/end-of-summer-shawl/[email protected]&utm_source=Darn+Good+Yarn+Newsletter&utm_campaign=e859bc5c1c-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_09_29&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_870c3e7480-e859bc5c1c-41234909&mc_cid=e859bc5c1c&mc_eid=93edd89586


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

For you Gwen and Bonnies DH, this is my very much treasured grandfather clock.
It was built in a small village of Aloa, Clackmannanshire Scotland in 1796, by Peter Miller. My grandfather bought it for the might sum of 7 shillings 6 pence.
Grandma was furious at him for spending so much money on such a big thing to be brought halfway round the world on ship to New Zealand.
Itâs value is several thousand dollars these days, he would have been very surprised to know that Iâm sure. Iâm handing it on to a cousin In my Will.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, beautiful grandfather clock and beautiful history.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes it did. Just after Easter


That's a long time to be in such pain. You need to squalk louder at the doctor


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I tried that and got into all sorts of trouble with the first physiotherapist.


I think that person need a boot up her/his backside


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> a flock of geese would cover the ground with their manure. ron used to have five or six geese on his pond and he finally get rid of them. they were eating plants that he had planted and ever though their numbers were small the amount of manure was very large. you really couldn't walk around the pond for the manure. and mowing through it was no fun at all. --- sam


My mom used to raise geese & they would always do their business right at the gate to the house yard, you couldn't get in or out without a mess on your shoes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you going to put your tooth under your pillow? you could always ask the tooth fairy for a new kitchen. --- sam


Good idea, Sam. I don't know how she's stayed sane waiting in that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> For you Gwen and Bonnies DH, this is my very much treasured grandfather clock.
> It was built in a small village of Aloa, Clackmannanshire Scotland in 1796, by Peter Miller. My grandfather bought it for the might sum of 7 shillings 6 pence.
> Grandma was furious at him for spending so much money on such a big thing to be brought halfway round the world on ship to New Zealand.
> Itâs value is several thousand dollars these days, he would have been very surprised to know that Iâm sure. Iâm handing it on to a cousin In my Will.


It's beautiful, hard to imagine it's so old.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, beautiful grandfather clock and beautiful history.


Thank you yes, he's pretty special. I remember as a child opening the door and hiding inside it when playing hide and seek.
It has huge heavy lead weights on a pulley mechanism inside it. The bell is very loud, so we don't wind it up. It was repaired several years ago by my parents and the neighbours complained of its loud bell. It's built from Scottish oak wood, and brass face.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely clock fan - who gets to wind it every week? --- sam



Fan said:


> For you Gwen and Bonnies DH, this is my very much treasured grandfather clock.
> It was built in a small village of Aloa, Clackmannanshire Scotland in 1796, by Peter Miller. My grandfather bought it for the might sum of 7 shillings 6 pence.
> Grandma was furious at him for spending so much money on such a big thing to be brought halfway round the world on ship to New Zealand.
> Itâs value is several thousand dollars these days, he would have been very surprised to know that Iâm sure. Iâm handing it on to a cousin In my Will.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you use it, Margaret? Does it remotely resemble the taste of the seed?


If this is about cilantro, I love it. First time I ever had it was in a Mexican restaurant on black bean soup. It was the leaf. I also use the seed in cooking. People taste it differently, so some like it and some don't, but I really do love it and buy bunches of it and use it on so many things like chicken and in soups.

The celery leaf Bonnie is talking about is different from cilantro. I had it once but didn't know how to use it. Thanks to Bonnie, I know know to use the leaves.

Another thing that is quite different is Thai Basil. It doesn't taste like Italian Basil and is really quite lovely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

screw the neighbors - they will get used to it or they won't. i would wind it up and let it run like it is supposed to. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you yes, he's pretty special. I remember as a child opening the door and hiding inside it when playing hide and seek.
> It has huge heavy lead weights on a pulley mechanism inside it. The bell is very loud, so we don't wind it up. It was repaired several years ago by my parents and the neighbours complained of its loud bell. It's built from Scottish oak wood, and brass face.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm just waiting on DH to call as he needs hrlp to move to a different field. He's not having a good day, somehow the combine auger for unloading caught on the semi & was ripped off. It won't be an expensive fix, thank goodness but will take hours. In the meantime he's jerryrigged a way to get the grain off so he can keep going but it's a pain in the a--. 
I've got my car scrubbed clean & the hammock full of scrubbed carrots- I put them there to dry off. I'd go dig some more but waiting for my call. 
It's gorgeous here today, about 20C/68 & slight wind so perfect harvest weather but they are calling for rain Sunday & Monday & much cooler


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you yes, he's pretty special. I remember as a child opening the door and hiding inside it when playing hide and seek.
> It has huge heavy lead weights on a pulley mechanism inside it. The bell is very loud, so we don't wind it up. It was repaired several years ago by my parents and the neighbours complained of its loud bell. It's built from Scottish oak wood, and brass face.


Must be awfully loud if the neighbors notice


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> You were 1893 and us 1894 according to Wikipaedia.
> In the 1890s Australia wasn't a country as such with Federation being in 1901 and women got the vote in 1902 so almost straight away. Never really quite sure what we were until Federation! But didn't have national elections.
> 6 states and 2 territories now (though at that stage the Northern Territory was with us so they got the vote as well). And not sure when the eastern states all became separate entities.
> We were though way ahead of you in giving women the right to sit in Parliament (South Australia in 1894 and national 1902 i.e. at the same time as permitted to vote.) You were 1919 for House of Representatives and 1944 for Legislative Council. But you were way ahead of us with a female Prime Minister.


Way to go New Zealand and Australia. You led the way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The "purgatory" did give me a laugh....and yes sometimes the sorting & cleaning is my own personal purgatory!


 :sm23: Same here. :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, thank you. I will be so delighted if I could feel well enough for our morning walks and keeping up with the house and decluttering one bag full everyday! I have been keeping up with my dulcimer!


Glad to hear that you are at least able to keep up with the dulcimer. I imagine that helps to keep you relaxed and it is something beautiful to do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Smithsonain has some great programming
> We may have a very small population in our province, right around a million, but were progressive, first with women to vote & first with universal healthcare, Premiere Tommy Douglas is called the father of healthcare in Canada, he's also Donald Sutherland, the actors father in law


How wonderful Bonnie. This tells me there are some strong women in these places that were first, like your province, New Zealand and Australia. Interesting about Premiere Tommy Douglas being the FIL of Donald Sutherland. Father of healthcare sounds like an honorable thing to be called.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Most interesting information. I looked up women's right to vote in USA and Wyoming already gave them that right in 1890 as a state, as a territory in 1869, and even Utah and SD before women were officially given the right in 1920. Check it out here, very interesting: https://constitutioncenter.org/timeline/html/cw08_12159.html


Wow, thanks for that!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> No problems with the tooth- in fact most of the time I forget it has just come out!
> Might be worth trying an anti-histamine to see if that clears me. Don't feel 100% but not far off- only because of Gordon that I even really noticed it at all. Don't think it would really have registered if I hadn't just seen a 3 day old and was planning on visiting him as a 4 day old.


With the new baby I sure hope you can keep this at bay. Sounds good so far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it floats - and the water doesn't rush in fast enough to force it down. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a new shawl pattern - quite a pretty one. --- sam
> 
> http://www.darngoodyarn.com/products/end-of-summer-shawl/[email protected].com&utm_source=Darn+Good+Yarn+Newsletter&utm_campaign=e859bc5c1c-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_09_29&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_870c3e7480-e859bc5c1c-41234909&mc_cid=e859bc5c1c&mc_eid=93edd89586


Pretty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> For you Gwen and Bonnies DH, this is my very much treasured grandfather clock.
> It was built in a small village of Aloa, Clackmannanshire Scotland in 1796, by Peter Miller. My grandfather bought it for the might sum of 7 shillings 6 pence.
> Grandma was furious at him for spending so much money on such a big thing to be brought halfway round the world on ship to New Zealand.
> Itâs value is several thousand dollars these days, he would have been very surprised to know that Iâm sure. Iâm handing it on to a cousin In my Will.


Wonderful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, sorry about the loss of the tooth.

Sam, thought I saw where they took the kidney stone and you are now ok after a full blown anesthesia. Hope that gets you back in the pink, health wise that is. :sm02: 

Took DH down to that river restaurant. Not the same experience as we couldn't sit outside on the deck with it being so cool and rainy, but there are so many windows that we could see everything just fine and looked out at the river at the mouth of Lake Ontario. DH really enjoyed it. It's not a gourmet place at all, but good food and a fabulous location. Just really a neighborhood hang.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> don't think i would want to play ping pong with it afterwards. --- sam


 :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely clock fan - who gets to wind it every week? --- sam


It doesn't get wound as the bell is incredibly loud and wakes up folk in the night. One night it rang 36 times at midnight, and that was too much!
So it stays quiet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm just waiting on DH to call as he needs hrlp to move to a different field. He's not having a good day, somehow the combine auger for unloading caught on the semi & was ripped off. It won't be an expensive fix, thank goodness but will take hours. In the meantime he's jerryrigged a way to get the grain off so he can keep going but it's a pain in the a--.
> I've got my car scrubbed clean & the hammock full of scrubbed carrots- I put them there to dry off. I'd go dig some more but waiting for my call.
> It's gorgeous here today, about 20C/68 & slight wind so perfect harvest weather but they are calling for rain Sunday & Monday & much cooler


Sorry to hear about the auger getting caught. Of course things like this never happen unless it's in use and needed!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> For you Gwen and Bonnies DH, this is my very much treasured grandfather clock.
> It was built in a small village of Aloa, Clackmannanshire Scotland in 1796, by Peter Miller. My grandfather bought it for the might sum of 7 shillings 6 pence.
> Grandma was furious at him for spending so much money on such a big thing to be brought halfway round the world on ship to New Zealand.
> Itâs value is several thousand dollars these days, he would have been very surprised to know that Iâm sure. Iâm handing it on to a cousin In my Will.


That is so beautiful!!!!

Even though you can't have it chiming, does it keep time?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so beautiful!!!!
> 
> Does it ring at night or do you turn it off?


It's permanently off! After it rang 36 times at midnight one night, we decided to keep him quiet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If this is about cilantro, I love it. First time I ever had it was in a Mexican restaurant on black bean soup. It was the leaf. I also use the seed in cooking. People taste it differently, so some like it and some don't, but I really do love it and buy bunches of it and use it on so many things like chicken and in soups.
> 
> The celery leaf Bonnie is talking about is different from cilantro. I had it once but didn't know how to use it. Thanks to Bonnie, I know know to use the leaves.
> 
> Another thing that is quite different is Thai Basil. It doesn't taste like Italian Basil and is really quite lovely.


 :sm25: Cilantro!

I've never met a basil I didn't like, though--I used to grow four or five different kinds. I like the flavor of celery but not the texture of the stalks--I will use leaves and seeds.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm just waiting on DH to call as he needs hrlp to move to a different field. He's not having a good day, somehow the combine auger for unloading caught on the semi & was ripped off. It won't be an expensive fix, thank goodness but will take hours. In the meantime he's jerryrigged a way to get the grain off so he can keep going but it's a pain in the a--.
> I've got my car scrubbed clean & the hammock full of scrubbed carrots- I put them there to dry off. I'd go dig some more but waiting for my call.
> It's gorgeous here today, about 20C/68 & slight wind so perfect harvest weather but they are calling for rain Sunday & Monday & much cooler


Ah, farm life! I hope it is an easy fix in the end and that all that needs doing gets done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I got a whole 4 pints of sauce for my efforts today. They are in the pressure canner now. I'm waiting another 4 minutes before I put the weight on it. Then 20 minutes to process.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I think the clock is gorgeous but 36 times at midnight is a bit much! 

Speaking of noises at night--we had a hellacious thunderstorm last night, quite loud and bright and it woke me up more than once--a bit scary when it was right over the house. Our power went out a couple of times (once at night so didn't know it then but then again this morning which was rather inconvenient), but it seems all fixed now. What a way to end monsoon season (its official end is tomorrow). 

Bub got the all clear for the eye surgery this morning, so off we'll go very early Monday for that. I got another couple of rounds done on the hat while waiting; it really is slow going (using a size 0/2mm needle). I find myself wondering what possessed me, but I do like the way it looks, even if it will take me a year to finish it. LOL

I hope all who are feeling under the weather are soon back in the pink. Hugs & blessings--will see you all on the new week (can't believe it's Friday again already!).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> here is a new shawl pattern - quite a pretty one. --- sam
> 
> http://www.darngoodyarn.com/products/end-of-summer-shawl/[email protected].com&utm_source=Darn+Good+Yarn+Newsletter&utm_campaign=e859bc5c1c-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_09_29&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_870c3e7480-e859bc5c1c-41234909&mc_cid=e859bc5c1c&mc_eid=93edd89586


That is pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that person need a boot up her/his backside


HER!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so beautiful!!!!
> 
> Even though you can't have it chiming, does it keep time?


Yes it's a good time keeper, but we can't have it ticking because it ding dongs if you do, and there's no way to stop it, so we keep it off. 
Our hallway is tiled and it's very echoing and strident sounding, so best to keep it quiet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had just downloaded this myself Sam. It is really pretty. So many wonderful patterns and so little time to knit them all...LOL


thewren said:


> here is a new shawl pattern - quite a pretty one. --- sam
> 
> http://www.darngoodyarn.com/products/end-of-summer-shawl/[email protected].com&utm_source=Darn+Good+Yarn+Newsletter&utm_campaign=e859bc5c1c-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_09_29&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_870c3e7480-e859bc5c1c-41234909&mc_cid=e859bc5c1c&mc_eid=93edd89586


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That certainly is a treasure. Thank you for sharing the picture.


Fan said:


> For you Gwen and Bonnies DH, this is my very much treasured grandfather clock.
> It was built in a small village of Aloa, Clackmannanshire Scotland in 1796, by Peter Miller. My grandfather bought it for the might sum of 7 shillings 6 pence.
> Grandma was furious at him for spending so much money on such a big thing to be brought halfway round the world on ship to New Zealand.
> Itâs value is several thousand dollars these days, he would have been very surprised to know that Iâm sure. Iâm handing it on to a cousin In my Will.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That certainly is a treasure. Thank you for sharing the picture.


You're most welcome. It's so nice to be able to share with like minded folks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did I miss the start of the new tea Party?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - i was knitting away and not watching the time. give me a couple of minutes and i'll post the opening. thanks. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will find me here. sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-498330-1.html#11419942


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> For you Gwen and Bonnies DH, this is my very much treasured grandfather clock.
> It was built in a small village of Aloa, Clackmannanshire Scotland in 1796, by Peter Miller. My grandfather bought it for the might sum of 7 shillings 6 pence.
> Grandma was furious at him for spending so much money on such a big thing to be brought halfway round the world on ship to New Zealand.
> Itâs value is several thousand dollars these days, he would have been very surprised to know that Iâm sure. Iâm handing it on to a cousin In my Will.


It is a beautiful clock. We had one too and one night, I heard this awful crash. I couldn't find the cause. When the clock stopped working, I found that one of the chain links had opened and the weight dropped to the bottom causing the crash. It damaged the bottom floor of the clock. I'm sorry I never took a photo of the clock before selling it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is a beautiful clock. We had one too and one night, I heard this awful crash. I couldn't find the cause. When the clock stopped working, I found that one of the chain links had opened and the weight dropped to the bottom causing the crash. It damaged the bottom floor of the clock. I'm sorry I never took a photo of the clock before selling it.


Thank you, yes those lead weights are very heavy. Wow what a shame yours sustained such damage. 
The old clock is not as ornate as some I've seen, but a good solid piece, with decorative scrolling on the brass face. 
Peter Miller did make some fancier ones, I've seen photos online of his workmanship, he was quite industrious in his craftsmanship. 
Ours just has his name and Alloa, inscribed in the brass. 
Imagine if it could talk, what stories it might tell of history. Granddad bought it,just before they came out here in 1922, so it's been in the family nearly 100 years. 7/6 equates to 75cents in today's money, with a few zeros after it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you going to put your tooth under your pillow? you could always ask the tooth fairy for a new kitchen. --- sam


Now that's a good idea. Wonder if it would work?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm just waiting on DH to call as he needs hrlp to move to a different field. He's not having a good day, somehow the combine auger for unloading caught on the semi & was ripped off. It won't be an expensive fix, thank goodness but will take hours. In the meantime he's jerryrigged a way to get the grain off so he can keep going but it's a pain in the a--.
> I've got my car scrubbed clean & the hammock full of scrubbed carrots- I put them there to dry off. I'd go dig some more but waiting for my call.
> It's gorgeous here today, about 20C/68 & slight wind so perfect harvest weather but they are calling for rain Sunday & Monday & much cooler


So he sure doesn't want to spend hours fixing it up. At least he can still harvest. If the weather does as you told is that enough time for him to get all his in?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It doesn't get wound as the bell is incredibly loud and wakes up folk in the night. One night it rang 36 times at midnight, and that was too much!
> So it stays quiet.


It clearly can't count
:sm01: But they can be noisy. Not built for small or even medium sized houses let alone neighbors


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's permanently off! After it rang 36 times at midnight one night, we decided to keep him quiet.


Can't you just switch off the chiming? Mind you the ticking could be very loud too.

I see none or both is the deal


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> So he sure doesn't want to spend hours fixing it up. At least he can still harvest. If the weather does as you told is that enough time for him to get all his in?


If there's no other problems, he should be done late tonight but our renter needs a couple of weeks yet


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I think the clock is gorgeous but 36 times at midnight is a bit much!
> 
> Speaking of noises at night--we had a hellacious thunderstorm last night, quite loud and bright and it woke me up more than once--a bit scary when it was right over the house. Our power went out a couple of times (once at night so didn't know it then but then again this morning which was rather inconvenient), but it seems all fixed now. What a way to end monsoon season (its official end is tomorrow).
> 
> ...


Sounds like quite a storm. Yay for the ok on Bub's surgery. Hoping all goes really well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If this is about cilantro, I love it. First time I ever had it was in a Mexican restaurant on black bean soup. It was the leaf. I also use the seed in cooking. People taste it differently, so some like it and some don't, but I really do love it and buy bunches of it and use it on so many things like chicken and in soups.
> 
> The celery leaf Bonnie is talking about is different from cilantro. I had it once but didn't know how to use it. Thanks to Bonnie, I know know to use the leaves.
> 
> Another thing that is quite different is Thai Basil. It doesn't taste like Italian Basil and is really quite lovely.


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The clock is beautiful! I would love one! My travel buddies have 3 or 4 chiming clocks. I love being over there and hearing them. The oldest one doesn't have a pretty sound. I always think it is the cats on the piano keys!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Sam*, I've been very well and quite busy at Elm.

Our umbrella source for most of the hot meals and bagged lunches served each day has informed me that they will no longer be providing our supplies for the bagged lunches and we will get only hot meals already prepared and gatorade concentrate from now on because ''we now have THREE sites and are unable to provide any extra items to you. No breads, desserts, peanut butter, jelly, ''bag fillers'' (chips, fruits, candy, etc.'' When I asked if that meant that the people who depend on Elm for meals no longer counted as a feeding site, the answer was an emphatic "YES!"

Two of those sites feed a meal once a week and on different days of the week.

I informed Susan of the decision and she asked if I were really surprised. Of course, I was not but definitely was caught off guard.

God in His wisdom has seen fit to have brought the attention of many and scattered groups and individuals to focus on our needs at Elm in the last week or so. Offers of support have come from many directions.

Think I'd better continue this on the new thread. See you there.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oops, I posted here on accident so moved it to the new week.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I am feeling much better. The bronchitis is almost gone. I caught it early and didn't play around thinking I would get better but went to see the dr. immediately. It was a big help.
Ray has had a fairly good couple of weeks or so. There have been occasions when he is 'out to lunch' but it has been not too bad. I have found some places that would take him but much money...one was $6000 a month. We are still looking to see what the VA will do. I never realized how hard it was to place a person in long term care. I am really having a hard time with it too. I get overwhelmed at times with the extra work yet I don't like the idea of living alone. Time will tell what will happen. I have an apt next week at a small home that only has about a dozen residents. I think that would be a good place for Ray as he likes to be alone. Will see.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> However I do agree that now is not good time to start. Don't know how you go about though when she currently spends 2 days at childcare, one with grandma, 2 with Mummy and 2 with Mummy and Daddy!


True, it takes everyone being consistent every day. Oh well when the time is right I am sure Vicki will get it sorted somehow when things settle down a bit.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am having a relaxing afternoon. The football grand final is on but I arent interested in watching it (sorry Margaret LOL). Yesterday I danced in the morning and then DD and girls came over for the afternoon., we actually managed to be outside for a couple of hours as the weather was fairly nice. Today it has only got to 16c (not the best considering it is Spring) but the sun has been shining. I bought a punnet of Verbena seedlings and got them planted into pots today and also caught up a bit spraying some weeds. DD sent me this photo of both girls, thought I would share to keep you up to date on the little pudding LOL. As you can see she is thriving. :sm19: :sm11: :sm11:

Edit... she actually DOES have a little bit of hair LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> are you going to put your tooth under your pillow? you could always ask the tooth fairy for a new kitchen. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> For you Gwen and Bonnies DH, this is my very much treasured grandfather clock.
> It was built in a small village of Aloa, Clackmannanshire Scotland in 1796, by Peter Miller. My grandfather bought it for the might sum of 7 shillings 6 pence.
> Grandma was furious at him for spending so much money on such a big thing to be brought halfway round the world on ship to New Zealand.
> Itâs value is several thousand dollars these days, he would have been very surprised to know that Iâm sure. Iâm handing it on to a cousin In my Will.


Wow, that is gorgeous. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am having a relaxing afternoon. The football grand final is on but I arent interested in watching it (sorry Margaret LOL). Yesterday I danced in the morning and then DD and girls came over for the afternoon., we actually managed to be outside for a couple of hours as the weather was fairly nice. Today it has only got to 16c (not the best considering it is Spring) but the sun has been shining. I bought a punnet of Verbena seedlings and got them planted into pots today and also caught up a bit spraying some weeds. DD sent me this photo of both girls, thought I would share to keep you up to date on the little pudding LOL. As you can see she is thriving. :sm19: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Edit... she actually DOES have a little bit of hair LOL.


Lovely photo and the girls are very alike!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lovely photo and the girls are very alike!


Yes they are both very much like their mum although Penelope has her dads eyes but Serena is nearly identical to her mum (DD)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am having a relaxing afternoon. The football grand final is on but I arent interested in watching it (sorry Margaret LOL). Yesterday I danced in the morning and then DD and girls came over for the afternoon., we actually managed to be outside for a couple of hours as the weather was fairly nice. Today it has only got to 16c (not the best considering it is Spring) but the sun has been shining. I bought a punnet of Verbena seedlings and got them planted into pots today and also caught up a bit spraying some weeds. DD sent me this photo of both girls, thought I would share to keep you up to date on the little pudding LOL. As you can see she is thriving. :sm19: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Edit... she actually DOES have a little bit of hair LOL.


Lovely shot- but boy is Serena looking older.
The football is not the level I am most interested in- but all the same wasn't happy with the result. Did want the South Australian team to win. Did listen to the last half.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Lovely shot- but boy is Serena looking older.
> The football is not the level I am most interested in- but all the same wasn't happy with the result. Did want the South Australian team to win. Did listen to the last half.


I gathered you wanted South Australian team to win, actually even my son wanted them to as well.

She does look older in that photo than she does in real life I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am having a relaxing afternoon. The football grand final is on but I arent interested in watching it (sorry Margaret LOL). Yesterday I danced in the morning and then DD and girls came over for the afternoon., we actually managed to be outside for a couple of hours as the weather was fairly nice. Today it has only got to 16c (not the best considering it is Spring) but the sun has been shining. I bought a punnet of Verbena seedlings and got them planted into pots today and also caught up a bit spraying some weeds. DD sent me this photo of both girls, thought I would share to keep you up to date on the little pudding LOL. As you can see she is thriving. :sm19: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Edit... she actually DOES have a little bit of hair LOL.


They do look so happy- lovely children, Cathy!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Cathy, your little ones are adorable.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, yes those lead weights are very heavy. Wow what a shame yours sustained such damage.
> The old clock is not as ornate as some I've seen, but a good solid piece, with decorative scrolling on the brass face.
> Peter Miller did make some fancier ones, I've seen photos online of his workmanship, he was quite industrious in his craftsmanship.
> Ours just has his name and Alloa, inscribed in the brass.
> Imagine if it could talk, what stories it might tell of history. Granddad bought it,just before they came out here in 1922, so it's been in the family nearly 100 years. 7/6 equates to 75cents in today's money, with a few zeros after it.


It really is a family treasure.


----------

